# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Beat Saber, découpe de cubes en musique

## 564.3

Beat Saber (site officiel) (Steam) (Oculus Store dont Quest) (Humble Store) (PSVR _sans mods_)

Liste d'avis et critiques pro sur VRGameCritic.

Présentation

Le principe est de découper des cubes rouges et bleus qui arrivent au rythme de la musique, avec un sabre laser de la couleur correspondante.

C'est simple et instinctif à prendre en main. La présentation est bien équilibrée, avec ce qu'il faut d'effets pour amplifier les sensations sans trop surcharger la vue.

Plutôt que d'empiler des mécanismes et des cibles, la difficulté vient plutôt de l'augmentation de la vitesse et complexité des enchaînements à réaliser. Il faut quelques dizaines de minutes pour prendre tous les mécanismes en main, et plusieurs dizaines d'heures pour les maitriser.

Le timing est moins strict que dans des jeux de rythme classiques, du fait de collisions dans l'espace plutôt que du simple état binaire d'un bouton. Par contre une certaine amplitude est requise dans les mouvements, et la précision de la découpe ajoute un bonus.

C'est le plus gros succès des jeux dédiés à la VR, plus d'un million de ventes et constamment dans le top de jeux les plus joués.

*Note performances*: au 2019-08-17 il vaut mieux que la fenêtre du jeu n'ai pas le focus Windows (chez moi en tous cas), sinon il y a des pertes de frames régulières.

Détail du gameplay



*Mode classique*:
- un sabre rouge à gauche et bleu à droite, et des cubes des deux couleurs avec 8 directions de découpe, ou un rond au centre si c'est libre
- des zones rouges qui ne doivent pas rentrer en collision avec la tête: oblige à se baisser ou se déplacer d'un coté ou de l'autre
- des bombes qui ne doivent pas rentrer en collision avec les sabres: oblige à faire attention au placement de son sabre avant/après la découpe

Depuis la version 1.20:
- des "arcs" entres des blocs servent à exprimer des sons longs ou guider les joueurs
- des "chaines" rapprochées de morceaux de blocs permettent d'exprimer des sons en raffale rapide

*Score*:
- maintenir le combo au maximum (8x): ne pas rater de cube, ne pas toucher aux obstacles (bombes avec les sabres, murs avec la tête)
- amplitude de la découpe (100 points): donner un bon angle avant et après le cube
- précision de la découpe (15 points): bien couper le cube par le centre

Il y a des variantes à une main, sans indication de direction, et des modulateurs de difficulté (plus lent, plus rapide, indicateurs qui disparaissent, etc).

Depuis décembre 2019 des modes 90° et 360° sont disponibles pour certains morceaux. Une sorte de curseur et des lignes permettent de savoir où on en est. Le mode 90° permet de jouer sans trop tourner ou s'inquiéter du cable, même si les niveaux à 360° ont l'air conçus pour équilibrer les rotations.

*Niveaux de difficulté*:
- easy et normal: bien pour démarrer ou découvrir, si on n'a pas l'habitude de ce genre d'exercice
- hard: bon point de départ pour quelqu'un d'expérimenté, et permet de faire tous les mouvements comme une frappe à l'épée (avec un mouvement global)
- expert: demande déjà une certaine habitude de lecture et un entrainement pour automatiser certains mouvements. Il y a notamment des enchainements croisés qui peuvent entrainer des collisions des manettes. Sur certains niveaux, il faut aussi commencer à optimiser les mouvements en les faisant plus avec les extrémités que "complètement".
- expert+: demande beaucoup d'optimisation selon les niveaux, et on se retrouve plus avec un jeu de percussion dans tous les sens que de découpe à l'épée. Les mouvements doivent être raccourcis au maximum et les extrémités très flexibles (j'appelle ça le style "_tentacules_", pas vu de terme officiel).

Par contre la classification de la difficulté n'est pas vraiment homogène, par exemple on dirait que les morceaux de Camelia sont un niveau au dessus de ce qui est indiqué.
Il y en a qui ont fait quelques stats, même si ça ne représente pas vraiment la difficulté ça donne déjà une idée (voir les onglets pour le détail):
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1729630536

*La campagne* permet d'aller jusqu'à expert avec quelques objectifs supplémentaires que simplement finir le niveau. Quand on arrive à son seuil de compétence, il vaut mieux jouer un peu en mode libre pour se faire la main. Certains objectifs sont un peu frustrants, mais ça permet aussi de tester d'autres façons de jouer. 

Selon ce qu'on recherche dans le jeu, on ne jouera pas forcément plus loin que hard ou expert.
Par exemple en faisant des mouvements complets en hard, ce jeu permet de faire un bon exercice.
Ceux qui veulent un challenge de précision et rapidité joueront plutôt en expert+, où la compétition fait rage (attention aux articulations/tendons).
Si on y va à fond, que ce soit dans les mouvements ou le rythme, il vaut mieux s'échauffer et bien s'hydrater.

*Grip*: même si c'est utile de façon générale, il devient critique en expert+ d'optimiser sa prise en main des manettes. Le principe est d'avoir une prise confortable et permettant facilement de les agiter dans tous les sens. Il existe des exemples typiques auxquels la communauté a donné des noms: https://bsmg.wiki/grips-and-tricks.html

Les niveaux officiels

Les niveaux jusqu'à expert dans l'OST1 ont été réalisés par Jan “Split” Ilavsky (dev principal). Le design des niveaux peut sembler bizarre de nos jours, mais à l'époque tout était à défricher et ça a mal vieilli.
Divers membres de la communautés ont été recrutés comme freelances pour faire des niveaux officiels, puis Freeek est devenu un membre permanent du studio. Les autres participants varient au fil du temps.
Ils sont de toute façon supervisés et testés par plusieurs personnes, et essaient de répondre aux gouts d'un peu tout le monde.

Compris avec le jeu (musique électronique assez variée):
- OST1: 10 morceaux composés par Jaroslav Beck
- OST2: 5 morceaux de divers artistes
- OST3: 6 morceaux de divers artistes
- OST4: 4 morceaux de divers artistes
- OST5: 6 morceaux de divers artistes avec introduction des arcs et chaines
- Extras: 6 morceaux, collaborations diverses
- Camellia Pack: 6 morceaux de Camellia, du genre techno speedcore/hardcore, plutôt pour ceux qui veulent des niveaux rapides qui vrillent les tympans


Recherche Steam générique pour les packs DLC payant: https://store.steampowered.com/searc...r=Beat%20Games

C'est 2€ par morceau, avec 25-35% de réduction en pack selon le nombre de morceaux:
- Monstercat Vol. 1 (steam): 10 morceaux de musique électronique (label, divers artistes)
- Imagine Dragons (steam): 10 morceaux de pop rock
- Panic! at the Disco (steam): 4 morceaux de pop rock
- Rocket League x Monstercat Music (steam): 6 morceaux de musique électronique (divers)
- Green Day (steam): 6 morceaux de pop rock
- Timbaland (steam): 5 morceaux de pop teintée de RnB / dance (classification à revoir peut-être, j'y connais pas grand chose…)
- Linkin Park (steam): 11 morceaux de pop rock
- BTS (steam): 12 morceaux de boys band K-pop
- Interscope Mixtape (steam): 7 morceaux pop de ce label
- Skrillex Music Pack (steam):  8 morceaux d'EDM, dubstep et autre
- Billie Eilish Music Pack (steam): 10 morceaux de pop
- Lady Gaga Music Pack (steam): 10 morceaux de pop
- Fall Out Boy Music Pack (steam): 8 morceaux de pop
- Electronic Mixtape Music Pack (steam): 10 morceaux d'électro
- Lizzo Music Pack (steam): 9 morceaux de pop
- The Weeknd Music Pack (steam): 10 morceaux de pop


Pour avoir une idée de ce que ça donne, il y a des playlists Youtube officielles du jeu: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqJ...-Yfg/playlists


Niveaux externes

Depuis qu'ils ont sorti l'éditeur de niveau officiel, il est possible d'ajouter sans mods des niveaux faits maison ou communautaires.
Il suffit de les mettre dans "Beat Saber\Beat Saber_Data\CustomLevels", un répertoire par morceau (dézipper si besoin).

Les sites de référence sont https://bsaber.com/ (avec de la classification etc.) et https://beatsaver.com/ (liste assez brute de décoffrage). Alternatives et miroirs avec une présentation différente https://bsaber.org/ https://beatmaps.io/

Les niveaux de la communauté sont de qualité très variable, fatalement. Il y a tout de même des guides de bonnes pratiques.
Ceux qui sont stricts musicalement préféreront jouer à un niveau pas terrible pour une musique qu'ils apprécient, alors que pour d'autres ça sera l'inverse. Sans parler des gouts des uns et des autres sur la façon de jouer. Donc ça reste difficile de donner des recommandations très fiables.

Les éditeurs tiers sont quand même mieux foutus que l'officiel, et les mods permettent de plus facilement gérer tout ça. De plus certains niveaux nécessitent des mods (design de murs complexes pour faire de la décoration).

Multijoueur

Pour l'instant ce qui est proposé:
- des avatars assez minimalistes
- par niveau de difficulté du genre hard/expert, pas testé ce qu'il se passe avec des modulateurs de difficulté
- possibilité de dire si on veut jouer qu'aux niveaux de base ou aussi aux DLCs
- jusqu'à 5 joueurs: les "allées" placées de façon à ce qu'on puisse se voir de loin (en cercle), quelques infos sur sa place, et le leader cloné en grand au centre

Ce qui manquerait (principalement des suggestions perso):
- du cross-store:  les joueurs Oculus/Steam/PSVR sont séparés, un point qu'ils vont essayer d'améliorer
- des sous-tiers de niveau de difficulté, éventuellement automatique
- des façons de rééquilibrer le jeu entre des gens de niveaux différents
- un chat vocal: même si ce n'est pas plus mal sans (surtout avec des inconnus), et ceux qui le souhaitent peuvent utiliser une solution vocale externe
- le support des niveaux externes, au moins en session privé

On verra comment ça évolue.

Mods

La popularité du jeu a rapidement entrainé une grosse communauté de moddeurs et créateurs de niveaux.

Actuellement le *gestionnaire de mods* le plus populaire est https://github.com/Assistant/ModAssistant. Il faut le mettre à jour et le relancer à chaque mise à jour du jeu, car l'intégration est faite de façon sauvage (patch de l'exécutable).
Typiquement ça sert au moins à installer l'interface pour télécharger des niveaux tiers depuis le jeu. La musique est inclue, mais doit avoir été achetée par ailleurs pour que ce soit légal.

Il y a un délais de mise à jour des mods à chaque mise à jour. On peut garder une version du jeu de coté au cas où, ou *dowgrader* si c'est trop tard (guide manuel pour Steam, outils pour toutes les plateformes).

Initialement la communauté a fait divers éditeurs de niveaux (voir les liens), et il y en a aussi un officiel proposé avec le jeu (pas le meilleur).

Pour les amateurs de compétition, il y a un classement pour les niveaux de la communauté, avec un système de "Performance Points". Le top de ses scores a une valeur digressive _score*0.965^(pos-1)_. Typiquement les niveaux qui valent le plus de PP sont des morceaux de "_techno speed kaiwai core_" sous acide qui piquent les oreilles, c'est déjà la première épreuve (meme à ce sujet).

*Quelques liens*:
- site généraliste (documentation, références, curation, playlists): https://bsaber.com/
- le wiki de la communauté: https://bsmg.wiki/ (avec des liens vers les serveurs Discord)
- Reddit /r/beatsaber avec un wiki

Dernières nouvelles et à venir

Et évidemment, des morceaux officiels gratuits et des packs de musique payants. Surtout pour les joueurs PSVR, qui sont les seuls à ne pas avoir de mods. La scène de modding du Quest s'est peut-être un peu désertée aussi suite au changement des conditions d'usage du mode dev qui permet de sideloader les mods.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah c'est bien de lui faire un topic dédié à celui-là !  ::lol:: 

J'ai à peine lancé le mode carrière depuis qu'il existe. J'avais déjà bien poncé les chansons ça me motivait moyen de les relancer en facile...



Et euh...



> - un sabre bleu à gauche et rouge à droite



Dyslexie directionnelle ? Ça doit pas être pratique pour ce genre de jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

oué mais la droite, la gauche, ces trucs là en fonction de comment tu es tourné, ça change tout.

----------


## septicflesh

> oué mais la droite, la gauche, ces trucs là en fonction de comment tu es tourné, ça change tout.


Coté rivière ou coté foret ? x)

----------


## 564.3

> Dyslexie directionnelle ? Ça doit pas être pratique pour ce genre de jeu.


Ah ouais j'ai mis ça au pif  ::): 
C'était inversé par rapport à Audioshield, ça énervait pas mal de monde au début.
Je voulais chercher quelques illus pas trop grosses aussi, à voir plus tard…

----------


## Visslar

Raaah, il y a eu une mise à jour et mes mods se sont encore barrés. On se demande si ils le font pas exprès pour vendre leurs packs.

----------


## 564.3

> Raaah, il y a eu une mise à jour et mes mods se sont encore barrés. On se demande si ils le font pas exprès pour vendre leurs packs.


Non c'est pas fait exprès, c'est lié à la façon dont sont intégrés les mods (à la bourrin, pas de support officiel). Des qu'il y a un patch, il faut les réinstaller.
Normalement les niveaux de la communauté sont jouables sans mods depuis qu'ils ont mis le chargement de niveaux externes, mais je n'ai pas testé.

----------


## Hideo

J'au eu un soucis au lancement de BS y'a quelques jours du coup j'ai reinstal et meme si je ne les ai pas teste mes customs etaient toujours la.

----------


## 564.3

> J'au eu un soucis au lancement de BS y'a quelques jours du coup j'ai reinstal et meme si je ne les ai pas teste mes customs etaient toujours la.


Si tu n'as pas supprimé le répertoire des plugins, c'est normal qu'il soit encore là. D'ailleurs il manque une option "purge" dans Steam je trouve, j'ai souvent des répertoires de jeux qui trainent avec quelques logs ou trucs du genre.

Pour réactiver les mods, il faut repatcher l'exe du jeu à priori. Le vocabulaire "réinstaller" n'est peut-être pas le plus adapté, disons qu'il n'y a pas forcément besoin de les re-télécharger.
Quand il n'y a pas de changement majeur, les modeurs ne font que mettre à jour le numéro de version.

Edit: ou alors l'exe patché par les mods est resté parce qu'il avait été modifié ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai relancé BS ce week-end et comme à chaque fois, j'avais plus mes morceaux customs.
J'ai dû réinstallé le jeu et le mod mais SyncSaber ne fonctionne pas: ça m'affiche qu'il synchronise un truc mais je ne vois pas les morceaux ensuite.
J'ai dû télécharger manuellement en jeu les playlists qui vont bien.

Bref, y'a un moyen de garder une bonne fois pour toutes les morceaux customs ?

----------


## Bibik

> J'ai relancé BS ce week-end et comme à chaque fois, j'avais plus mes morceaux customs.
> J'ai dû réinstallé le jeu et le mod mais SyncSaber ne fonctionne pas: ça m'affiche qu'il synchronise un truc mais je ne vois pas les morceaux ensuite.
> J'ai dû télécharger manuellement en jeu les playlists qui vont bien.
> 
> Bref, y'a un moyen de garder une bonne fois pour toutes les morceaux customs ?


Pas vraiment, à chaque patch ça resaute (et on y peut rien, c'est la contrepartie du modding), ajoute à celà les mods abandonnés ou obsolètes. 
Perso avec ModAssistant ça va, ensuite je vais pick mes songs sur Beast Saver.
Le souci c'est que le dernier patch a entièrement supprimé mes scores passés (alors que sur le scoreboard je peux encore les retrouver) et que les scoreboards en ligne sont à moitiés pétés.
De toute façon j'y jouais pas pour tryhard mes scores mais c'est un peu dommage, et inquiétant pour la pérennité de la communauté modding.

----------


## Couillu

Pas mal les nouveaux morceaux ! Le niveau est clairement plus élevé par contre. J'ai pas joué depuis longtemps mais même le Hard me parait chaud !  ::O:

----------


## 564.3

> Pas mal les nouveaux morceaux ! Le niveau est clairement plus élevé par contre. J'ai pas joué depuis longtemps mais même le Hard me parait chaud !


Faudra que je teste, mais c'est typiquement le genre qu'apprécie la communauté Expert+ qui vient d'OSU.
Même si j'ai déjà entendu plus extrême en regardant les niveaux E+ populaires, musicalement ça atteint ma limite de tolérance pourtant bien large  ::ninja:: 

Tracklist avec les vidéos YouTube officielles:
- "Crystallized " https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp9oWUwW0ic
- "Circle Hit" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mRH0DotXCU
- "WHAT THE CAT!?" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-_4Rd2wMRc

Je crains surtout qu'ils aient mis trop de passages à jouer avec des tentacules en Expert (déjà le cas dans quelques tracks récents). On verra…

----------


## septicflesh

Salut, je vous vois discuter des nouvelles chansons de Beat saber donné gratuitement mais malgré la maj que j'ai eu une fois en jeu, je ne vois pas les nouvelles chansons, j'ai loupé un wagon ? Oo

----------


## 564.3

> Salut, je vous vois discuter des nouvelles chansons de Beat saber donné gratuitement mais malgré la maj que j'ai eu une fois en jeu, je ne vois pas les nouvelles chansons, j'ai loupé un wagon ? Oo


Faut aller dans le menu "special", je crois.

J'ai essayé les nouveaux morceaux:
- "Crystallized" en Expert, ça allait jusqu'au moment de double-percu haut/bas haute fréquence où j'ai rage-quit
- "Crystallized" en Hard, les blocs sont un peu serrés, ça aurait été mieux qu'ils augmentent la vitesse pour les espacer, mais les patterns sont plutôt bien
- "Circle Hit" en Hard, idem mais je me suis un peu embrouillé dans un passage chaud qui reviens, mais ça me semble plutôt pas mal
- "What the cat" en Hard, la musique a plus de mal à passer, et j'ai rage-quit après quelques minutes où il a commencé à y avoir de la double percu haut/bas à tours de bras. La fréquence semblait rester gérable sans trop passer en style tentacules, mais ce genre de pattern m'agace.

----------


## septicflesh

menu spécial ? Tu peux m'en dire plus ? 
Merci x)

----------


## 564.3

> menu spécial ? Tu peux m'en dire plus ? 
> Merci x)


De mémoire depuis le menu principal tu choisis "Solo", ensuite t'as le choix entre OST1, OST2, Special, éventuellement des DLCs, et Custom.

----------


## septicflesh

> De mémoire depuis le menu principal tu choisis "Solo", ensuite t'as le choix entre OST1, OST2, Special, éventuellement des DLCs, et Custom.


Effectivement, j'ai 3 chansons en plus du coup je n'avais pas vu dans la rubrique extra
Merci

----------


## 564.3

> Effectivement, j'ai 3 chansons en plus du coup je n'avais pas vu dans la rubrique extra
> Merci


Ok, ce n'était pas nommé "Special" mais "Extra". Tiens, je vais ajouter le tag [VR] au titre aussi, même si on est dans la section VR ça peut être pas mal quand ça apparaît dans les derniers sujets ou autres listes.

----------


## septicflesh

> Ok, ce n'était pas nommé "Special" mais "Extra". Tiens, je vais ajouter le tag [VR] au titre aussi, même si on est dans la section VR ça peut être pas mal quand ça apparaît dans les derniers sujets ou autres listes.


non tkt j'avais compris ton message, c'est que en vous lisant je pensais qu'il y avait plus de chanson que ça...la perso j'en ai juste 3 c'est normal?
Du coup j'ai du survoler les musiques dans extra et la 1ere fois je ne l'ai avait pas vu ^^

----------


## 564.3

> non tkt j'avais compris ton message, c'est que en vous lisant je pensais qu'il y avait plus de chanson que ça...la perso j'en ai juste 3 c'est normal?
> Du coup j'ai du survoler les musiques dans extra et la 1ere fois je ne l'ai avait pas vu ^^


Normalement il y en a 7:
- Angel Voices qui est la plus longue de tous les morceaux officiels (6min ou un truc du genre)
- One Hope avec une longue séquence de double percu haut/bas qui me fait rager en Expert, et qui est plus à mon gout en Expert+ (plus variée)
- Pop Stars qui est de la sorte de k-pop, mais ça marche bien et les patterns sont plutôt biens
- Crab Rave que je n'ai pas trop apprécié je ne sais plus pourquoi, fallait peut-être trop y aller avec les avant-bras à mon gout (je crois que j'ai essayé qu'Expert)

et les 3 nouvelles

----------


## nodulle

Dites, c'est moi ou la gestion des vibrations des manettes quand on tranche les blocs a changé ? Ça vibre un coup sur deux et c'est perturbant. Surtout dans les phases où il y a plein de bloc...  ::|:

----------


## vectra

C'est où et comment qu'on DL des niveaux custom?

Je vois plein de vidéos youtube postées sur la communauté, ça a l'air pas mal.
Notamment celles où des gens ont un avatar en full-body tracking et jouent avec un baton à la Darth Maul...

----------


## nodulle

> C'est où et comment qu'on DL des niveaux custom?
> 
> Je vois plein de vidéos youtube postées sur la communauté, ça a l'air pas mal.
> Notamment celles où des gens ont un avatar en full-body tracking et jouent avec un baton à la Darth Maul...


Tu as regardé sur les sites mentionnés dans l'OP (partie mods) ?  ::ninja::  Il y a des tutos dans la partie "Tutorials" de bsaber.com ou encore dans la partie "beginners guide" du site bsmg.wik. Pour te mâcher le travail :
How To Download And Install New Custom Songs & Mods On Beat Saber
Beginners guide

Jouer sur des niveaux customs demande d'installer des mods après il y a plusieurs façon d'installer des musiques, entre autres :
- à la mano en téléchargeant depuis beatsaver.com ou bsaber.com et copier les fichiers dans le dossier Beat Saber/Beat Saber_Data/CustomLevels (comme le jeu a changé depuis le début, cela nécessite peut-être plus de mod à l'heure actuel)
- directement in-game avec le mod "BeatSaver Downloader"
- avec le mod manager "BeatDrop 2 " qui permet également d'installer des musiques
- avec le mod "SyncSaber" qui permet de synchoniser les chansons que tu bookmark sur bsaber.com directement en jeu. (la méthode que j'utilise) Tuto ici

 :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Notamment celles où des gens ont un avatar en full-body tracking et jouent avec un baton à la Darth Maul...


Pour l'avatar faut installer la beta de LIV. Dans le jeu ça ne change rien, juste le rendu sur l'écran avec la caméra virtuelle.
J'ai un peu testé, l'IK du bas du corps est forcément un peu foireuse sans trackers. Faudrait que je reteste maintenant que j'ai 2 controleurs en rab' à me scotcher aux mollets… manquera le bassin, mais ça devrait déjà être mieux quand même.
Sinon j'ai fait quelques vidéos avec une webcam et un fond vert (tissu vert): https://www.youtube.com/user/564d3

Pour le baton double-sabre faut bricoler un support qui joint les 2 controleurs.

----------


## vectra



----------


## 564.3

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o27W2ELMfho


Arf, dans la description de la vidéo, soi-disant son tracking est naze avec une seule base (l'autre est HS), alors que je trouvais ça plutôt pas mal (à part la fois où il se baisse). Je me demande combien il a de trackers, probablement 3 (bassin et pieds).
En passant, sur sa chaine il y a quelques vidéos d'autres jeux avec cet avatar, qui a une bonne physique des cheveux et textiles.

En tous cas si vous voulez vous filmer avec un avatar, vaut mieux aimer les perso féminins style manga/animés: https://modelsaber.com/Avatars/

----------


## Visslar

> Pour le baton double-sabre faut bricoler un support qui joint les 2 controleurs.


Non c'est juste un mod qui s'appele DarthMaul. Tu joues en fait avec un seul contrôleur.

----------


## 564.3

> Non c'est juste un mod qui s'appele DarthMaul. Tu joues en fait avec un seul contrôleur.


Ah ok, j'étais resté à l'ancienne  ::): 
Mais c'est un peu petit si on veut faire des tourniquets et se le passer de main en main, non ?

----------


## 564.3

> Dyslexie directionnelle ? Ça doit pas être pratique pour ce genre de jeu.


Breaking news, dans le prochain patch on pourra choisir les couleurs (sans mods) et enfin officiellement avoir le sabre bleu à gauche et le rouge à droite  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

Ahah  ::P: 

Bon, qu'ils oublient pas l'option pour remettre à zéro par contre...

----------


## Erokh

> Breaking news, dans le prochain patch on pourra choisir les couleurs (sans mods) et enfin officiellement avoir le sabre bleu à gauche et le rouge à droite


C'est pas déjà le cas? je veux dire, à quoi sert l'option gaucher/droitier sinon?

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pas déjà le cas? je veux dire, à quoi sert l'option gaucher/droitier sinon?


Pour le mode 1 sabre avec des manettes asymétriques, je suppose.

J'ai pas trop joué dans ce mode, mais j'ai vu des vidéos de mecs qui changeaient de bras en cours de niveau. Ça permet de reposer un bras tout en continuant d'enchainer, mais vaut mieux avoir des manettes de Vive pour ça.
Faudrait que le swap soit possible à la volée avec un bouton ou je ne sais quoi aussi, pour les autres manettes.

Ou peut-être que ça fait une inversion gauche/droite du niveau. S'il bourrine un max du bras droit par exemple. Mais c'est un peu con si ça correspondait à quelque chose coté l'audio.

----------


## nodulle

Petite séance ce soir  ::):  avec en autre :
- Plug in baby de muse, un brin répétitif mais sympa
- Any way you want it de Rise Against, plutôt efficace. J'ai vu qu'il y avait l'original de Journey et elle est plutôt bien notée, il faut que je pense à la tester.
- like i do, très efficace mais hélas trop court

En ce moment je termine et reviens souvent sur Orion de Get six, Till it's over de Tristam ou encore Power glove de Knife Party histoire de faire une bonne suée !

Quand j'y pense, je me demande si je ne vais pas finir par acheter un tapis. Jouer sur le parquet en chaussette : ça glisse, et pied nu ça colle et ça laisse des trace à cause de la sueur...  ::ninja:: 


Et vous, vous massacrez du cube sur quoi en ce moment ?

----------


## ExPanda

Sur rien, il fait trop chaud.  ::ninja::

----------


## septicflesh

Petite question, hormis d'avoir bac+10 dans le mapping editor de beat saber, il n'existe pas de moyen de prendre une musique de la mettre sur un soft et quelle soit généré automatiquement pour qu'elle tourne dans beat saber ?  ::o: 
Merci

----------


## Visslar

> Et vous, vous massacrez du cube sur quoi en ce moment ?


Dans mes favoris sur lesquels je revient assez souvent : 
Prototyperaptor - Awe
Bonfire - Knife Party
Bodies - Drowning Pool
DJ S3RL - Click Bait
EC1 - Haunted
Freaks - Timmy Trumpet Savage
Give it up - Knife Party
Koto - Clozee
Mantra - Bring Me The Horizon
Mr Blue Sky
Restart
Run boy run - Woodkid
Trip to Ireland
Korn - Did my time
Uptown Funk

Il m'en manque mais je ne sais pas pourquoi Beatdrop ne m'affiche pas tout.

Il y a des trucs un peu dégueulasse la dedans mais je cherche surtout des trucs assez intensif (tout en étant faisable avec mon niveau).

----------


## septicflesh

> Il y a des trucs un peu dégueulasse la dedans mais je cherche surtout des trucs assez intensif (tout en étant faisable avec mon niveau).


En truc bien hard core je conseille cette music  ::o: 




https://bsaber.com/songs/5b27/


Cette musique est vraiment particuliere dans beat saber, on croit qu'un rouge arrive alors qu'au dernier moment il est bleu et vice et versa. Et attention les personnes sensible epileptique car il y a masse effet

Celle là aussi est pas mal 
https://bsaber.com/songs/c56/

Je ne suis pas du tout techno de base mais dans beat saber ça passe tellement bien

----------


## 564.3

> Sur rien, il fait trop chaud.


Pareil, si je suis déjà en slip sans bouger, je risque pas de lancer Beat Saber  ::ninja:: 





> Petite question, hormis d'avoir bac+10 dans le mapping editor de beat saber, il n'existe pas de moyen de prendre une musique de la mettre sur un soft et quelle soit généré automatiquement pour qu'elle tourne dans beat saber ?


Il y a quelques projets de devs en Deep Learning, mais le problème reste d'entrainer les réseaux efficacement. Genre s'ils prennent des morceaux populaires (qui n'ont pas forcément des maps au top en plus), quand tu vas débarquer avec du métal de derrière les fagots ça n'aura plus rien à voir et ça générera du steak haché.
Enfin j'imagine que c'est potentiellement assez complexe avec des sous-réseaux ou algos qui font du traitement du signal en première passe, ce qui permettrait d'uniformiser les choses.
Donc à voir, mais de toute façon rien n'est encore sorti.

Les projets en question:
- https://www.researchgate.net/project/Deep-Saber
- http://oxai.org/beatsaber (voir annonce/discussion https://www.reddit.com/r/beatsaber/c...ls_from_songs/)

----------


## 564.3

Pour l'instant c'est le seul jeu auquel je continuais à jouer avec les controleurs du Vive par habitude: grip avec index dans l'anneau, angle du sabre plus dans le prolongement du bras que de la paume.
Les controleurs de l'Index sont attachés dans l'axe de la paume et ça change mes habitudes. Bon, en plus je crains les risques de collisions lors de passages croisés (géométrie différente du Vive).

Je me doutais qu'il y avait des solutions pour changer l'angle (OpenVRInputEmulator ou autre), mais il y a un mod pour tweaker ce genre de paramètres directement pour ce jeu: SaberTailor

Et dans cette discussion, des gens qui avaient le même grip que moi l'ont adapté pour l'Index:
https://old.reddit.com/r/ValveIndex/...d_to_share_my/

Pas encore testé, mais je poste déjà ça des fois qu'il y en aient qui cherchent aussi ce genre de choses.

----------


## 564.3

Je fais joujou avec GPU Profiler, FCAT_VR et un peu de scripting en ce moment.
J'avais déjà remarqué que chez moi il y a des lags dans BeatSaber quand la fenêtre du jeu a le focus Windows, et à 144Hz ça se remarque d'autant plus.
Je ne sais pas trop ce qui fait ça, peut-être un bug Unity ou autre. À une époque il y avait le problème inverse. En tous cas le CPU et GPU sont à l'aise dans les deux cas.

Contexte de la mesure: Index à 144Hz, i5-4590, 8Go RAM, GTX 1070, cible de rendu par défaut pour mon matos (78%) 1780x1973 (je pourrais la monter pour ce jeu…)
Première partie avec le focus Windows (reprojection et drop de frames), restart sans le focus (parfait)

----------


## nodulle

J'ai testé vite fait hier avec/sans le focus et je n'ai pas vu de différence et ce n'est pas le genre de truc auquel j'ai pensé à tester sur mon ancien matos (alors que j'avais également des lags de temps en temps). C'est quand même bizarre ces pics... Le jeu est installé sur un ssd ?

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai testé vite fait hier avec/sans le focus et je n'ai pas vu de différence et ce n'est pas le genre de truc auquel j'ai pensé à tester sur mon ancien matos (alors que j'avais également des lags de temps en temps). C'est quand même bizarre ces pics... Le jeu est installé sur un ssd ?


Je crois qu'il est bien sur un SSD, mais je suppose que tout est en mémoire (à part les pics en début/fin où il fait des I/Os). Entre les 2 essais j'ai seulement changé le focus Windows: coté gauche avec et coté droit sans.

À 90Hz je remarquais rarement le problème, faudrait que je mesure mais il doit être beaucoup plus faible. J'avais surtout vu ça quand j'ai fait des enregistrements avec LIV.
À 144Hz c'est assez violent par contre.

----------


## 564.3

Il y a une version beta sur Steam, qui change quelques détails.
Ce qui a été remarqué est surtout la sélection des couleurs (teasé précédemment) et environnements. Il y a aussi une option pour les particules.
https://old.reddit.com/r/beatsaber/c...eta_available/
Rien de bien foufou à priori, mais c'est peut-être aussi pour permettre aux moddeurs de préparer l'update.
Elle sortira dans la branche stable accompagnée de nouveaux niveaux à priori.

Je m'y étais un peu remis ces derniers temps, mais ça va de nouveau chauffer un max à partir de demain…

Edit: le dev principal a aussi dit qu'ils allaient revoir les leaderboards pour en faire selon certains critères de modulateurs par exemple.

J'y ai rejoué ce soir, et une chose que je n'avais pas remarqué avant sans mods c'est qu'il y a une option pour un compteur plus détaillé. Mais ça date peut-être. Et le bug de la fenêtre focus/non focus a l'air corrigé, mais faudrait que je teste à 144Hz.

----------


## Jefiban

Un nouveau pack de musique gratos est sorti. Je le trouve plutôt pas mal du tout (seulement joué en expert+). Certains nouveaux mouvement et c'est plutôt rapide!

----------


## 564.3

Les news de l'OC6:
- un pack _Panic! At The Disco_ la semaine prochaine
- les niveaux 360° en décembre sur toutes les plateformes

Je connais pas trop ce groupe à part quelques hits, mais j'espère qu'ils feront de bons niveaux.
L'OST 3 était plutôt réussie je trouve.

----------


## Bibik

Y'a des achievements (à la con, genre faire des scores SS ou finir l'infâme campagne) qui sont dans la database, mais pas encore installés, à la prochaine update sans doute.

----------


## 564.3

> Y'a des achievements (à la con, genre faire des scores SS ou finir l'infâme campagne) qui sont dans la database, mais pas encore installés, à la prochaine update sans doute.


Ah j'ai déjà fini la campagne quand elle était sortie, j'espère que ça sera pris en compte parce que je ne vais pas me la retaper  ::zzz:: 

Sinon j'ai joué aux 4 morceaux du nouveau pack, et en expert ils sont plutôt bien.
"The Greatest Show" et "High Hopes" sont un peu laborieux mais sans fausse note, "Victorious" est plus fun et "Emperor's New Clothes" est mon favori.
Pour l'instant du rang SS mais pas de perfect, je rate un truc à chaque fois. Faudra que je fasse un peu plus gaffe, mais il n'y a pas de pièges abusés.

Je me les ferais peut-être aussi en expert+ à l'occase, même si j'aime moins cette façon de jouer. En espérant qu'ils n'aient pas collé trop de "stream" frénétiques, ça a tendance à me faire rage-quit.

Edit: En fait je m'était planté de favori. "Victorious" a des passages un peu trop "coup de poignet" à mon gout, même si ça reste raisonnable.

----------


## poulpator

Perso j'ai trouvé le nouveau pack un peu mou en Expert, alors qu'en Expert+ je les ai trouvées vraiment géniales bien mieux calibrées et sans passage relou pour être relou comme d'autres pistes plus anciennes  ::): 
Bonne pioche de mon côté.

----------


## 564.3

> Perso j'ai trouvé le nouveau pack un peu mou en Expert, alors qu'en Expert+ je les ai trouvées vraiment géniales bien mieux calibrées et sans passage relou pour être relou comme d'autres pistes plus anciennes 
> Bonne pioche de mon côté.


En expert ça aurait été pas mal qu'ils augmentent la vitesse de défilement, j'aime pas trop quand c'est tassé. Mais c'est pas dramatique.

Sinon j'ai aussi fait une passe en expert+, et effectivement ça m'a l'air bien dosé. Il y a forcément des passages où faut pas mal tricoter ou bourriner, mais ça reste raisonnable.

La transition d'un mode à l'autre est toujours bizarre quand même, je ne joue pas du tout de la même façon.

----------


## 564.3

> Y'a des achievements (à la con, genre faire des scores SS ou finir l'infâme campagne) qui sont dans la database, mais pas encore installés, à la prochaine update sans doute.


C'est sorti hier, et ça tiens effectivement plus ou moins compte de ce qu'on a déjà fait.
J'ai commencé par un perfect en expert, ça m'a débloqué une tripotée d'achievements, puis j'ai refait la dernière mission de la campagne pour en débloquer un paquet d'autres.
Par contre ceux pour les modes normal et hard sont restés verrouillés, faudra que je me fasse un track de chaque.

----------


## Bibik

> C'est sorti hier, et ça tiens effectivement plus ou moins compte de ce qu'on a déjà fait.
> J'ai commencé par un perfect en expert, ça m'a débloqué une tripotée d'achievements, puis j'ai refait la dernière mission de la campagne pour en débloquer un paquet d'autres.
> Par contre ceux pour les modes normal et hard sont restés verrouillés, faudra que je me fasse un track de chaque.


l'avant-dernière de la campagne est hardcore, elle demande moins de 5 erreurs (ça c'est facile) mais 400k points, j'en fais 390.000 avec genre 2 erreurs, ils demandent des cuts perfects tout du long ou quoi ?
Surtout qu'évidemment elle a un passage de haut-bas collés les uns au autre, du coup mon wmr suit pas...

----------


## 564.3

> l'avant-dernière de la campagne est hardcore, elle demande moins de 5 erreurs (ça c'est facile) mais 400k points, j'en fais 390.000 avec genre 2 erreurs, ils demandent des cuts perfects tout du long ou quoi ?
> Surtout qu'évidemment elle a un passage de haut-bas collés les uns au autre, du coup mon wmr suit pas...


Je ne m'en rappelle plus bien, j'ai juste refait la dernière où faut faire 20 bad cuts.

Essaies peut-être de maximiser le score sur les frappes qui passent plus facilement déjà, du genre faire 100+ à chaque coup.
Typiquement en augmentant l'amplitude des gestes, la flexibilité de l'avant-bras, du poignet… selon ce que tu préfères ou ce qui marche le mieux pour toi.

----------


## Bibik

J'y suis arrivé sans trop comprendre pourquoi, un peu au hasard. C'est con car je trouve que la moitié des "missions" de la campagne sont contre-intuitives, elles te poussent à mal jouer (faire des mauvais cuts volontaires) tandis que d'autres te demandent de (très) bien jouer. Enfin bon le reste est passé crème (bien que j'ai eu 2 fails à 19 bads cuts sur la dernière).
Retour aux chansons customs  ::lol::

----------


## nodulle

J'ai jamais fini la campagne à cause justement de ces missions car ça me prend vite la tête quand il faut recommencer plus de deux fois...  ::(:

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai du faire un seul truc de la campagne, j'en vois pas l'intérêt.  ::unsure::

----------


## nodulle

Avec l'une des dernières MAJ qui permet de personnaliser un peu plus les niveaux, ça permet de faire de sacrés effets :




La dernière m'a mis à genoux  :Death:  mais j'ai réussis à la finir !

----------


## Rodwin

Tu devais avoir les bras en bouillie mon pauvre, Gg !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Avec l'une des dernières MAJ qui permet de personnaliser un peu plus les niveaux, ça permet de faire de sacrés effets :
> 
> La dernière m'a mis à genoux  mais j'ai réussis à la finir !


Y a un moyen simple de les identifier facilement sur beatsaver ? (pas ces 2 morceaux spécifiquement) mais les morceaux qui proposent des environnements de ce style ?

----------


## 564.3

> Y a un moyen simple de les identifier facilement sur beatsaver ? (pas ces 2 morceaux spécifiquement) mais les morceaux qui proposent des environnements de ce style ?


Ceux qui datent d'après le patch qui améliore les perfs des murs, au moins. Et probablement surtout depuis un outil qui permet de placer tous ces murs sans trop galérer. Je ne sais pas exactement quand ça a commencé, il y a 1-2 mois max.
Sinon je ne sais pas, en voyant le nombre de murs ça devrait donner une indication mais ce n'est pas forcément visible.

Un autre de Rustic, moins bourrin et plus décoratif




Edit: en fait il y en a qui bricolaient déjà en avril https://bsaber.com/editing-walls-via...-json-editing/
Ça restait assez basique, mais c'est le démarrage.

----------


## nodulle

Ah ouais pas mal, ça promet des choses sympa !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Le trailer du dernier pack de musique est bien cool. Le système d'avatar de LIV probablement avec du tracking 6 points (casque, manettes, ceinture, pieds), mais l'IK rend mieux qu'avant si c'est ça.

Edit: wow en fait c'est le créateur initial du jeu qui s'est enregistré avec le setup classique tracking 6 points et sa propre solution d'avatar intégrée au jeu…
Ref: https://twitter.com/Split82/status/1192493901086646272




Le pack en lui même est bien mais pas top. Enfin j'ai pas encore joué à tout ni dans toutes les difficultés (expert et expert+).
Certains morceaux du genre "Luv U" me piquent un peu trop les oreilles en preview, mais je vais finir par tenter quand même.
Sinon pas remarqué de gros raté en expert en tous cas, ni de track qui deviens un favori instantané. 

La playlist (morceaux d'origine): https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...ZHPTnL9_hvjXxz
Sinon y a avec gameplay expert+ sur Beat Saber Official: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRq0...tB0JQhwAiRkDbU

----------


## 564.3

Le gros patch de décembre commence à pointer le bout de son nez dans la branche beta.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/620...91079179992772

C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de changelog.
Pour l'instant c'est surtout du test de changements de fond, et les DLCs ne fonctionnent pas avec la beta actuelle.
Les mods non plus bien sur, mais ça va permettre au moddeurs de d'adapter leurs modifs pour la sortie stable.

En passant, le dev principal re-confirme que le mode 360° sortira bien aussi sur PC
https://twitter.com/Split82/status/1202675557877583872

----------


## 564.3

J'ai testé la beta, les choses que j'ai remarqué:
- les sabres sont plus blancs et opaques
- réorganisation de l'UI, avec: OSTs, Music Packs, Favorites/playlist, Custom (ou un truc du genre)

J'ai ajouté quelques morceaux en favoris, ça marche bien et c'est cool d'avoir ça de base.

Pas remarqué de problèmes, en tous cas.

----------


## Fangh

On a le droit de parler des mods pour le Quest ici ?

----------


## 564.3

> On a le droit de parler des mods pour le Quest ici ?


Il me semble, sauf si j'ai raté une info.
D'ailleurs je n'utilise pas spécialement les mods sur PC non plus, s'il y en a qui veulent faire un post récapitulatif je le mettrais en ref dans le message de tête.

----------


## 564.3

Bon ça y est, le patch est passé en stable avec des niveaux à 90 et 360°
https://steamcommunity.com/gid/32055...36667924814182

Et un pack de musique GreenDay:
 American Idiot Father of All… Boulevard Of Broken Dreams Holiday Fire, Ready, Aim Minority

J'essaierais ça demain.

Edit, je mets le lien Steam pour le pack, j'ai toujours du mal à les trouver
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ay_Music_Pack/
Sinon en partant d'un morceau, y a un lien maintenant.

----------


## nodulle

Je viens d'en tester quelques une en 360. En fait les chansons de base ne pas toute en 360 et pas dans toutes les difficultés. Ça renouvelle un peu le gameplay. En expert c'est plus la même histoire... Surtout que des fois il y a des coups de pute où un cube ou deux passent sur les cotés alors que tu es concentré sur le "flux" de cube qui arrive devant toi.  :Sweat:  J'ai peur de voir ce que vont nous pondre les mapper...

----------


## 564.3

Bon le pack Greenday en expert c'est assez moyen. Ma préférée sur cette première passe est Holiday. Boulevard Of Broken Dreams est assez lente mais cool quand même. American Idiot et Father of All sont du genre bourrines/répétitives. Les deux dernières je ne sais plus trop, ça ne m'a pas marqué. Je me referais quelques passes.

Il y a pas mal de niveau 360° dans les DLCs sinon, mais pour l'instant j'ai surtout commencé par l'OST, celles qui sont en Hard/Expert.
Ça change effectivement pas mal la lecture du niveau, mais les reflexes restent là, surtout qu'ils ont l'air d'avoir pas mal repris les séquences de base.
Au lieu d'avoir une grille de cube a une position fixe, faut être plus adaptable dans ses gestes aussi.
Enfin c'est cool, ça rafraichi un peu le gameplay sans être une révolution.

Et ils n'ont pas trop abusé sur les rotations pour celles que j'ai faites, au pire c'était genre 1 ou ptet 1.5 tours max entre le début et la fin, donc ça ne tortille pas trop le cable.
Y a des mappers de la communauté qui vont sans doute pas hésiter à faire faire 15 tours aux gens pour troller  :tired:

----------


## 564.3

Celle là a quand même l'air bien foutue, mais ça file le tournis à regarder  ::wacko::

----------


## Kaede

J'ai testé le jeu, et je n'ai pas grand-chose à ajouter, si ce n'est que c'est bien cool (j'ai testé le jeu sur un Vive Pro, c'est à la fois immersif et réactif, sans aucune impression que le jeu "triche" au niveau timing et mouvement des épées), et le nouveau mode 360° a l'air de bien buter.


Par contre, la lecture m'a l'air particulièrement difficile quand ça va vite (bien entendu, je ne doute pas qu'il me manque plein d'habitudes, hein  :;): ).
Je m'interroge sur comment fait cette joueuse pour passer ça : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5tgrBHklxQ
Est-ce que ça reste bien du pur jeu de réflexe, ou est-ce qu'il y a une dose (laquelle ?) de mémorisation pour aider la lecture ?
ps. merci de me répondre qu'il y a de la mémorisation, ça m'évitera l'achat d'un casque sur un coup de tête  ::trollface:: 

J'ai ma réponse. C'est fou, quand même, ç'a l'air tellement illisible. J'imagine qu'il faut toujours regarder au loin (l'avant-plan étant moins lisible) ?

----------


## 564.3

Ouais y a un temps d'apprentissage. C'est comme un langage corporel, des choses reviennent avec plus ou moins de variation. La lecture deviens plus rapide et les gestes automatiques.
Connaître par cœur aide forcément, surtout quand il y a un piège ou quelque chose qui sort beaucoup de l'ordinaire.
Après il y a la technique de frappe et la capacité physique qui joue.

----------


## KiwiX

> Bon ça y est, le patch est passé en stable avec des niveaux à 90 et 360°


360°  ::O:  Diabolique. Je vais tester ça.

----------


## Kaede

... Bref, je suis faible, je viens de craquer et commander un Rift S pour ce jeu  ::P: 
La tonne de musiques (non-officiellement) dispo, dont les cross avec d'autres jeux de rythme (DDR, O2Jam, IIDX & co) ont fini de me vendre le truc.
J'ai hâte  :Bave: 
C'a l'air de tellement tuer quand on maîtrise !

----------


## septicflesh

Hello ici, j'ai test moi aussi le mode 360 mais fiou...c'est chaud c'est là que je me dis qu'il est peu etre temps d'investir dans une rallonge et de l’accrocher au plafond car plusieurs fois mon câble s'enroule autour des mes jambes et c'est un coup à tomber comme un con les jambes/pieds attachés :D

Mais sinon c'est un up vraiment sympa  ::): 

Par contre j'ai un petit soucis avec beat drop quand je recherche des nouvelles chanson dans l'onglet beat saver ça charge dans le vide j'ai les 3 points qui s'entrechoque en continue :/

----------


## Kaede

J'ai mon casque  ::):  Du coup j'ai commencé le mode campagne. C'est sympa, ça apprend à jouer en douceur. Pour le moment, je suis toujours aussi lent, je n'ai pas encore beaucoup joué.
Par contre, la qualité sonore (du Rift S) est rédhibitoire pour un jeu musical - mais je vais chopper des intra en remplacement dès que possible  ::): 
Ah, et j'ai donné mon premier coup dans une table avec un des nunchucks (je sais : c'est ma faute. Mais avant ça j'avais été gonflé par des problèmes persistants d'aire de jeu centrée avec le cul, ça devait être dû à l'éclairage ou Steam VR). Ca m'a calmé direct. On va faire un peu de place, sinon au premier niveau 90° ou 360° ça va mal tourner  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

J'ai investi dans des intra potables, ça n'est évidemment pas parfait, mais ça change la vie (et le câble n'est pas tellement une gêne additionnelle, de toute façon il y a déjà le câble du rift...), je vais donc m'y mettre un peu plus sérieusement.
J'ai légèrement avancé dans la campagne, j'ai du mal avec les objectifs du genre "faire 500m avec les bras", c'est vraiment pas facile (j'ai pourtant l'impression de déjà faire des efforts mais ça ne suffit pas) !

----------


## nodulle

La campagne je l'ai jamais fini à cause justement de ce genre d'objectifs comme faire entre 20 et 25 bad cuts où je n'y arrive tout simplement pas. Parce que si tu fais trop d'erreur à la suite, tu perds. Il y a donc un juste équilibre à avoir que je n'ai jamais réussi à atteindre. Je ne comprends pas ce choix d'avoir mis des objectifs où il faut faire des erreurs. On te force à mal jouer, je trouve ça absurde...  ::sad::

----------


## Erokh

Ça t'oblige justement à bien contrôler tes gestes : faire trop d'erreurs à la suite est éliminatoire, du coup tu dois les répartir au cours de la chanson pour finir. 

Perso j'ai arrêté quand le jeu voulait me faire faire des "no error" sur des chansons en vitesse 120%.

----------


## Kaede

> La campagne je l'ai jamais fini à cause justement de ce genre d'objectifs comme faire entre 20 et 25 bad cuts où je n'y arrive tout simplement pas.


Ah oui ça j'avoue je me suis carrément demandé si j'avais bien compris les objectifs ! Bien d'accord, c'est à mon avis un peu débile, mais ça ne devrait pas m'arrêter  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Boh au final j'ai bien aimé la campagne même si je préfère jouer normalement. Le coup des bads cuts ça force un peu à faire gaffe à d'autres choses.
Pour être sur de bien rater, je fais comme si la flèche d'un cube était dans l'autre sens en faisant gaffe à ne pas trop prendre de risques. C'est ce qui m'a donné le plus de fil à retordre (genre quelques essais), du coup un challenge intéressant.

Mais je me demande ce que ça donne quand on débute, parce que quand la campagne est sortie j'avais plusieurs dizaines d'heures de jeu.
Si à un moment on se heurte à un mur, il vaut mieux progresser tranquillement sur des choses plus variées.

----------


## Kaede

En fait j'avais mal compris, j'ai cru qu'il fallait faire "exactement 3 bad cuts" par exemple. Mais en fait, non. C'est "au moins 3".
Du coup c'est facile : faut les espacer pour éviter un fail, c'est tout.

Bon sinon j'étais lancé ce soir mais le Rift mon driver GPU n'arrête pas de déconner (le driver graphique crashe ... pourtant il est à jour. Je dirais même : parce qu'il est à jour ? Jamais eu le soucis sur la version précédente  ::|: ).
Plus qu'à me taper une déinstall des drivers (+AMD cleanup utility) puis réinstall  :ouaiouai:

----------


## 564.3

> En fait j'avais mal compris, j'ai cru qu'il fallait faire "exactement 3 bad cuts" par exemple. Mais en fait, non.
> Du coup c'est facile : faut les espacer pour éviter un fail, c'est tout.


Ouais c'est le principe, par contre ça se corse ensuite avec des niveaux en expert et des limites assez élevées.
En tous cas c'est ce qui m'a donné le plus de fil à retordre, peut-être à aller contre les habitudes.

Pour les problèmes avec le Rift S, essaies peut-être de poster avec des précisions dans le topic matos, sinon voir avec le support.
Il y a peut-être aussi l'ancienne version dispo dans une branche "beta".

----------


## Kaede

> Pour les problèmes avec le Rift S, essaies peut-être de poster avec des précisions dans le topic matos, sinon voir avec le support.
> Il y a peut-être aussi l'ancienne version dispo dans une branche "beta".


Merci, en fait je pense vraiment que ça vient des drivers graphiques, ce sont ces derniers qui partent en carafe (après que le jeu s'auto-détruise, le casque ne détecte plus le port Displayport, et Radeon Software lui-même refuse de démarrer).
Si après réinstall c'est toujours pas bon, je ré-installerai simplement l'ancienne version.

edit : eeeet ... ben c'était ça. Pour info, j'ai une R9 Fury. J'ai revert à une version un peu plus ancienne des drivers GPU (heureusement disponibles sur le site d'AMD, bien qu'un peu planqué quand même, genre en bas de page et en petit), la 19.10.1 => plus aucun problème dans Beat Saber. Grrr. Mais youpi, car mon soucis est réglé. Apparemment d'autres utilisateurs ont signalé des problèmes du même type (pas sûr que c'est la même cause, mais du coup, je m'affranchirai de mon "devoir" de reporter le bug) : https://community.amd.com/thread/246427.

Désolé pour le HS  ::):

----------


## 564.3

J'ai fait un test d'enregistrement du niveau Unlimited Power à 360° en Expert avec une vue du haut. Ça permet de voir jusqu'à quel point on tourne.




Je mets la description ici aussi pour plus d'info:
- Game: Beat Saber, Level: Unlimited Power 360° Expert.
- Top down view with Liv using default Avatar, selfie camera 5m up 90° FOV.
- Lights disabled for clarity, the camera is through the roof.

D'ailleurs faudrait ptet que je précise que l'avatar est seulement géré avec les 3 points de base (casque et manettes), faudrait que je teste en mettant un point à la ceinture ou aux pieds vu que j'ai 2 manettes qui trainent. Mais dans cette vue on s'en fout pas mal je pense, même s'il bouge un peu bizarrement.

J'en ai une d'un autre niveau en stock, que je posterais peut-être demain.

Tout ça me donne envie de relancer Hotline Miami  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

C'est crétin, mais je viens de voir que certains s'amusent à jouer à Beat Saber avec ... les pieds.

Je suis sûr qu'on tient un concept  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> C'est crétin, mais je viens de voir que certains s'amusent à jouer à Beat Saber avec ... les pieds.
> 
> Je suis sûr qu'on tient un concept


Ah ouais, j'ai vu des gens qui faisaient ça vautré les jambes en l'air, mais debout c'est encore plus sport…
J'aurais peur de péter un truc ou que mes voisins du dessous viennent me demander des explications  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

Compte-sur moi pour faire un compte-rendu !  ::):

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

> C'est crétin, mais je viens de voir que certains s'amusent à jouer à Beat Saber avec ... les pieds.
> 
> Je suis sûr qu'on tient un concept


Y'a t'il moyen de limiter à une seule couleur ?.  Le but serait de pouvoir faire quelques sessions en ne jouant qu'avec ma bite, je n'ai pas envie de faire venir un pote pour assurer l'autre couleur.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais y a un mode un sabre depuis le début de l'EA, mais je ne suis pas sur comment on est supposé prendre ton message  ::huh:: 

Sinon j'ai posté le 2e niveau que j'avais enregistré en top-down 360° https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OkOsaFA3hg
D'ailleurs Emperor's New Clothes doit être mon niveau préféré des DLCs (en normal aussi), je trouve qu'il y a des enchainements cools.

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

> Ouais y a un mode un sabre depuis le début de l'EA, mais je ne suis pas sur comment on est supposé prendre ton message 
> ....


Une simple blague douteuse, rien de plus  ::):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Y a qu'une seule campagne dans beat saber ? C'est la campagne qui me motive à y jouer, choisir des chansons à ma convenance et choisir le mode de difficulté ça m'excite pas.
Dans la campagne j'ai été un peu horrifié par les objectifs qui imposent de faire des mouvements de bras et, pire, ceux qui t'obligent à faire des fautes. C'est hyper frustrant et anti-fun.
Je suis à 4 chansons de la fin de la campagne et j'ai envie de laisser tomber pour cette raison.

----------


## nodulle

J'ai vu qu'il y avait un mod permettant d'importer des campagnes custom (fournis par défaut avec une campagne). J'ai pas encore testé.

----------


## Kaede

La campagne n'est pas très intéréssante en effet. J'ai aussi trouvé certains objectifs pas fun, j'étais plutot content de l'avoir finie pour enfin tester des morceaux custom. La campagne s'arrête a expert plutôt qu'expert+, en passant.

----------


## Kaede

Et si on balançait nos profils ScoreSaber ?
Voici le mien, tout frais : https://scoresaber.com/u/76561197994397124

Je joue hard/expert.

----------


## nodulle

Ah oui tiens, j'y vais jamais la dessus. Le mien : https://scoresaber.com/u/76561197972399466&sort=2  ::):

----------


## Kaede

Je t'ai ajouté comme ami sur Steam  ::):

----------


## 564.3

J'avais un profil scoresaber mais ils ont fait du ménage visiblement. Ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas réinstallé.

Ceux qui veulent peuvent m'ajouter sur Steam par contre, les scores y restent.

Edit: en fait j'ai un profil qui trainait dans mes bookmarks mais je ne suis plus classé
https://scoresaber.com/u/76561197996679866
Depuis ils ont passé le scoring de 110 à 115 points, faudrait que je refasse une passe  ::ninja::

----------


## Couillu

Ca marche comment score saber ? c'est un plugin à installer ?

Faudrait que je me réinstalle les songs custom aussi, mais comme ça saute à chaque MAJ... :/

----------


## Kaede

C'est juste un mod a installer, apres, en jeu, c'est automatique (ça remplace le panneau habituel des scores, sur la droite).

----------


## nodulle

> Faudrait que je me réinstalle les songs custom aussi, mais comme ça saute à chaque MAJ... :/


Non, depuis que c'est géré en natif depuis une certaine MAJ ça ne saute plus.  :;):

----------


## Couillu

> Non, depuis que c'est géré en natif depuis une certaine MAJ ça ne saute plus.


Oooooh voila une excellente nouvelle ! Je fais ça ce soir ! :D

----------


## ExPanda

J'avais jamais fait gaffe à ça, et j'essayais de mettre le modassistant qui ne marche plus avec la dernière version du jeu.  :Facepalm: 

Je m'y remet un peu après une grosse pause, sur des niveaux custom en mode "je me fous du score j'essaie juste de finir la chanson". Et ben c'est toujours aussi bien et crevant ce jeu.  :Bave:

----------


## Kaede

Perso ça me démolit les bras (ou les poignets, selon les songs) avant de me faire suer à grosses gouttes ... mais je ne joue encore qu'en expert  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Je joue en expert aussi, l'expert+ c'est trop pour moi et je sais pas si j'aurai le courage. En expert j'arrive encore à lire la chanson tant qu'il n'y a pas trop de feintes, mais en expert+ y'a tellement de trucs que j'ai l'impression qu'il faut l'apprendre avant, et ça me motive moyen. Je me marre plus à découvrir des chansons et tenter de les passer du premier coup que d'y retourner pour scorer, d'où l'intérêt des chansons custom.  ::): 

Le niveau de difficulté veut souvent pas dire grand chose pour les chansons custom d'ailleurs, certains sont intordables en hard alors que d'autres en expert sont des promenades de santé.

Pour la fatigue, je fais plus trop de sport depuis quelques temps et j'ai tendance à transpirer assez vite. Donc en enchaînant 3-4 chansons (les customs en plus sont plus longues que les niveaux de base), ça me crève rapidement.  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

Update 1.7.0 => 3 nouvelles pistes de Camellia (gratuites !).


J'en ai profité pour tester encore quelques autres chansons non-officielles aussi, il y en a de très cool :




Et j'arrive enfin à boucler quelques songs officielles en expert+ (juste quelques-unes pour le moment ...)  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Si c'est comme les 3 Camellia précédent, faut changer l'échelle d'un cran. Genre l'expert habituel c'est plutôt considéré comme hard là.
Enfin j'avais pas beaucoup insisté, entre la musique et les patterns, ça n'était pas trop mon truc.

Edit: Je me les suis fait en hard, et ça passe bien comme ça. Musicalement ça va encore.
J'en ai tenté un en expert, le premier quart était sympa puis est venu un "stream" (long enchainement haut/bas haute fréquence) qui ont tendance à m'agacer. On trouve plutôt ce genre de séquence en expert+ normalement.
À noter aussi que ce sont des morceaux de 5-6min, avec des moments de calme quand même.

----------


## Kaede

> Si c'est comme les 3 Camellia précédent, faut changer l'échelle d'un cran. Genre l'expert habituel c'est plutôt considéré comme hard là.


En effet.




> entre la musique et les patterns, ça n'était pas trop mon truc.


Camellia j'accroche pas non plus à tous les morceaux ça dépend un peu, Azisai ou Crystallized par exemple j'aime plutôt bien. D'autres me font un peu saigner les oreilles ... mais j'essaye de me forcer un peu à jouer tout, au moins une fois histoire d'apprendre les patterns (sauf les custom,  je vais quand même pas aller chercher des musiques que je supporte pas...).
Les streams très rapides, j'ai beaucoup de mal aussi. Je trouve ça franchement illisible, les blocs se cachant les uns les autres. J'ai toujours pas compris quel était le truc, à par connaître la musique, ou retenir les blocs entre le moment où ils poppent et celui où ils sont proches (vachement pratique, surtout que ça dépend des réglages du BPM et du NJS je crois).
- 

Une autre custom qui m'a bien plu :

----------


## KiwiX

Tiendez, mon profil scoresaber. Hard/expert, très compliqué de jouer les pistes en expert+ (un jour, un jour...).
Par contre, c'est pas du tout à jour, je vais vérifier les MAJs via ModAssistant mais ça vient probablement du profil steam en privé (?).

----------


## Lady Gheduk

Hello, j'ai envie de me prendre ce titre mais il n'est pas crossbuy, je dois donc choisir entre la version pcvr et la version quest autonome.  Pour ceux qui ont testé les deux, le version pc apporte t'elle un plus suffisant pour justifier de se passer du sans fil ?

Si dans robot recall, l'écart en terme de rendu était notable, je pressens que ce n'est pas le cas concernant Beat.

----------


## KiwiX

Sur PC, tu pourras bénéficier des mods et de la masse de contenu associé. Pas sur PSVR. Pour les perfs du quest, en autonome je pourrai pas te dire mais tu peux désormais le relier au PC au pire des cas pour gratter des perfs.

----------


## Lady Gheduk

> mais tu peux désormais le relier au PC au pire des cas pour gratter des


C'est justement mon souci, si je connecte le quest au pc pour jouer avec Beast, il me faut une licence pc, si je joue en autonome, il me faut une licence autonome. Des jeux comme Robot recall proposent  le crossbuy cependant mais ce n'est pas généralisé,  on peut jouer en autonome ou en relié pc sans acheter deux fois le jeu.

Il me faut donc choisir entre fromage et dessert ou payer deux fois  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Ah ben tu m'en apprends une bonne, là.  ::unsure::  Pas de ristourne sur l'occulus store ou autres plutôt que de payer 2x le jeu ?

----------


## 564.3

Les DLCs sont quand même en cross-buy, selon ce que j'ai lu.

Mais ouais, entre la version Quest et PC c'est pas facile de choisir. Même si des effets sont moins beaux en mode autonome ça ne dénature pas le gameplay.
Je n'ai pas suivi les rebondissements de la scène modding sur le Quest, mais pour ça vaut peut-être mieux prendre la version PC quand même.
Reste le gros avantage de la version autonome: pouvoir facilement jouer n'importe où, et sans fil pour les niveaux à 360° (surtout s'il est court). C'est un bon jeu pour faire découvrir la VR aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiendez, mon profil scoresaber. Hard/expert, très compliqué de jouer les pistes en expert+ (un jour, un jour...).
> Par contre, c'est pas du tout à jour, je vais vérifier les MAJs via ModAssistant mais ça vient probablement du profil steam en privé (?).


Peu probable que ça vienne du profil Steam, il ne récupère que l'id, nom et l'avatar.

----------


## nodulle

Il est possible de jouer aux chansons custom sur la version Quest et même certains mods. Un tuto sur bsaber.com ici. Par contre il ne faut peut-être pas avoir peur de bidouiller un peu.

----------


## 564.3

Il y en a qui ont fait un quelques graphs sur le nombre de notes par seconde des maps de Beat Saber. Ce n'est pas le seul critère de difficulté, mais c'est déjà intéressant.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1729630536

----------


## nodulle

Ma chanson du moment : Adventure of a Lifetime de Coldplay

Les patterns sont bon et la chanson donne la pêche !  ::): 


Ne regardez pas les scores du top 10 en Expert, je peux faire encore mieux que ça...  ::ninja:: 



Et pour ceux qui aiment les bon patterns ou pour les fan de Ricky Martin il y a également Livin' La Vida Loca.

----------


## nodulle

Ça va être la guerre !  :Cell: 




 ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Ça va être la guerre !


Pas de bol, je viens de la refaire sans trop laisser de points sur la piste (923 348)  ::ninja:: 
Elle est effectivement très cool, avec une bonne amplitude possible (pas du stream E+ où faut éviter de bouger), même si c'est un peu répétitif.

Je la préfère à Livin' La Vida Loca, qui a les cubes qui nous sautent trop à la tronche à mon gout. Et les patterns carrés en haut sont un peu bizarres à prendre, mais j'ai fini par trouver un chemin pas trop dégueu même si ça reste assez haché sur certains enchainements. J'ai aussi fait un score que je n'améliorerais pas beaucoup sur celle là, même si je suis loin du top (18e avec quasi 802k).

Bonne pioche en tous cas  :;):

----------


## nodulle

Je ne peux décidément pas rivaliser avec toi...  ::sad::   ::'(:

----------


## 564.3

> Je ne peux décidément pas rivaliser avec toi...


On verra ça demain soir, s'il y a du monde sur Pavlov & co  ::ninja:: 
Et à Dirt Rally 2.0 c'est pas mieux…

Au moins y a un jeu où je ne me fais pas trop rouler dessus  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Hier je me suis refait une petite session d'enregistrement vidéo sur quelques morceaux que j'aime bien:
- Emperor's New Clothes, un de mes niveaux favoris des DLC https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiyI97eSj7Q&vq=hd720
- Play, aussi un des bons niveaux des DLC, du tricotage mais pas trop https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw1DmDZdcps&vq=hd720
- Palm Trees, plutôt relaxant avec les décors améliorés (plein de petits murs) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljoyBkiTH6o&vq=hd720
- Adventure Of A Lifetime, donc on parlait avec Nodulle, 3 tentatives cote à cote https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1kJrrbBHnA&vq=hd720

Sur les 3 tentatives il y en a une au début de ma session (un peu crispé et un raté), une vers le milieu (encore un raté et mal peigné  ::ninja:: ), et une à la fin (ou j'ai fait un full combo assez mou).
En gros rater un cube ça fait perdre ~4k points (surtout la perte du combo). Ma meilleur tentative était celle du milieu, mais j'ai craqué mentalement sur la fin et j'ai merdouillé sur un cube…

----------


## Kaede

Terrible, ton setup d'enregistrement  ::): 
J'arrive à attaquer l'expert+ (pas toutes hein), par contre je joue pas aussi propre, faire SS même sur des chansons faciles j'y arrive pas encore.

----------


## 564.3

Le prochain pack payant de niveaux BeatSaber sort le 26 mars.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/620...15414505817209

Le thème sera Timbaland. Je ne connaissais pas, visiblement de la hip-hop / dance et peut-être n'importe quoi vu que c'est des collaborations inédites.
Pas le genre que j'écoute en général, mais s'il y a des patterns cools ça peut être bien quand même.

En passant ils ont annoncé qu'ils ont dépassé la barre de 2M de jeux vendus et 10M de morceaux en DLC.

----------


## Laya

Ah oui chapeau 564.3 pour le gros niveau  :;): . Perso j'en suis encore à cheval sur le hard-expert de chansons non officielles, et autant dire qu'il y a des experts c'est juste pas la peine, et les expert + n'en parlons pas  :^_^: .

En ces moments de confinement beat saber est une vrai perle pour se défouler un peu. 
Vous savez s'il existe des musiques de métal en officiel?

----------


## Kaede

Lvl Insane, c'est plutôt hard rock, ça passe ? https://youtu.be/LKrbrEnPfo0
A part ça je sais pas (surtout que j'ai pas les DLC).

----------


## 564.3

Y a pas de métal dans les officielles, les DLCs c'est du pop rock au mieux.

Je me méfie des niveaux un peu bourrins avec une musique métal (ce que j'écoute pourtant pas mal) ou "drumstep" (Overkill dans les DLC officiels), les mappeurs ont tendance à spammer et c'est lourd.

Sinon je joue surtout en expert, de temps en temps en expert+, parfois en hard pour tester les niveaux Camellia.
L'expert+ ne m'intéresse pas trop, ça me force en général à passer en mode "tapettes à mouche" plutôt que foutre des coups de sabre.

----------


## Medjes

Question con, le scoresaber, on se fout comment dessus ?

----------


## nodulle

Il faut installer le mod ScoreSaber.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ma fille voudrait tester mon vive, maintenant qu'elle a 9 ans je me dis qu'elle peut test ouille sur de très courtes sessions mais j'ai du mal à trouver des jeux qu'elle pourrait test.
Beat Saber pourrait faire l'affaire ? 

Après de mon côté j'écoute pas mal de métal mais je ne sais pas si il y a des bonnes chansons custo à dl et surtout comment marche le dl de chanson custo ? C'est compliqué ?

----------


## 564.3

> Ma fille voudrait tester mon vive, maintenant qu'elle a 9 ans je me dis qu'elle peut test ouille sur de très courtes sessions mais j'ai du mal à trouver des jeux qu'elle pourrait test.
> Beat Saber pourrait faire l'affaire ? 
> 
> Après de mon côté j'écoute pas mal de métal mais je ne sais pas si il y a des bonnes chansons custo à dl et surtout comment marche le dl de chanson custo ? C'est compliqué ?


Ouais Beat Saber serait bien je pense, faut juste faire gaffe qu'elle balance pas les manettes ou fonce dans quelque chose.

Pour le métal c'est pas gagné, comme on en parlait précédemment. Il y a quelques niveaux communautaires pas trop mal, mais souvent ça tartine de la percu. C'est nodulle qui connait le mieux, j'ai tendance à surtout jouer aux niveaux officiels.

Pour le DL ça se passe soit sur bsaber.com (avec un peu d'organisation) ou beatsaver.com (liste brute), et en général ça marche sans mods (sauf bidouille dans le level design). Faut dézipper dans le répertoire "custom song" ou un truc du genre. D'ailleurs je vais mettre une info simplifiée à ce sujet dans l'OP.

En passant, le 26 (dans 2 jours) il y a une mise à jour du jeu, donc typiquement faudra réinstaller les mods vu que le binaire change.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok merci !
Donc en gros si je résume pour le custome je dl sur ton site et je mets dans le répertoire que t'as indiqué et c'est tout ? 

Ca vaut les 29 euros selon vous ? (je me fais chier a tourner en rond a la maison en ce moment ::P: )
Je vois plein d'achats de chanson en dlc, mais y'a de quoi faire sur le jeu de base a 29 ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le walking dead me fait grave de l'oeil aussi !

----------


## nodulle

Est-ce que ça les vaut ? Ça dépends si tu accroches et il ne faut pas forcément aimer à la base les jeux de rythmes pour aimer Beat Saber. Personnellement j'ai jamais accroché aux jeux de rythme mais celui-là en VR c'est juste dingue et tu as des putains de sabres laser dans les mains mec !  ::o:  Aujourd'hui j'ai plus de 100h dessus. En plus c'est un bon moyen de faire son sport, surtout avec le confinement.  ::): 

Mon style de musique c'est le rock et tous ses dérivés au sens large (dont le métal), donc quand je vois des chansons dans ces styles je les prends direct. Et je suis un peu comme 564.3 quand c'est trop bourrin et répétitif j'aime pas trop, comme les trucs japonais bizarre, la techno hardcore ou du speed metal. Sinon des trucs intéressant qui me vient en tête il y a bien Du Hast et Sonne de Ramstein plutôt sympa, Nightmare d'Avenged Sevenfold. Il y a aussi quelques chanson de System of a Down mais je n'ai pas trouvé les patterns super intéressants. Tu peux avoir une liste ici.

----------


## Couillu

J'aime beaucoup Forward d'Anaal Nathrakh, y'a un peu de blast, mais y'a aussi de grands mouvements de bras qui sont kiffants.

----------


## darkmanticora

OK merci pour vos réponses !
Je vais peut être me laisser tenter alors.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De ce que je vois sur ton lien, la chanson que tu dl a une difficulté prédéfini c'est ça ? 
Car dans le jeu de base tu peux choisir la difficulté 0ar chanson non ?

----------


## nodulle

Ah oui attention, les chansons custom ne proposent pas toutes tous les niveaux de difficultés. Mais c'est indiqué sur le site où tu la télécharges. Et quand tu télécharges une chanson elle contient tous les niveaux de difficulté proposés. (En gros tu ne la télécharges qu'une seule fois)

----------


## 564.3

Ah ouais et souvent ça démarre en hard/expert, vaut mieux se faire la main en normal/hard avant sinon tu vas être frustré direct.
Pour ceux qui ne sont pas très tolérants coté musique, c'est peut-être compliqué.

Dans un jeu je suis très tolérant, surtout ici où ça rythme le gameplay.
Si c'est pour apprécier de la musique en fermant simplement les yeux, je suis plus sélectif  ::ninja::

----------


## darkmanticora

Oui je pense que c'est pareil pour moi 564.3, dans un jeu,  a partir du moment ou le rythme est bon, no souci !

----------


## darkmanticora

La vache ca rigole pas ! 
J'ai dl une chanson de maiden, je l'ai faite en normal et je trouvais que ca manquait de rythme, je suis passé en hard et la les cubes sont bien coordonnées avec la musique mais je passe pas l'intro  ::P: 

Du coup je suis reparti dans la campagne et elle est bien faite pour comprendre les bases, notamment le coup des degrés pour couper !

La j'en suis a des chansons en normal mais ou faut pas faire plus de 8 erreurs, et ben a la fin je me chie completement dessus qd ca enchaine les haut/ bas / gauche ect ...

C'est tendu comme jeu en fait ! Mais c'est super cool  ::): 

Je vais essayer de finir la campagne ou en tout cas bien avancer dedans histoire de maitriser un peu mieux car c'est pas aussi facile qu'il n'y parait  ::P: 

En attendant si vous avez des chansons a recommandé, peut importe le style mais qui cassent pas les oreilles en terme de mélodie je suis preneur !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La prochaine étape, tu prends Pistol Whip  ::P:

----------


## darkmanticora

C'est quoi ça encore ?  ::P: 
Sinon vous avez des conseils pour bien progresser dans beat Saber? 
Genre des trucs en particulier à faire dans le jeu, ou une difficulté qui permette de progresser de manière fluide ?

----------


## Kaede

Jouer plus !
Les jeux de rythme, ça n'est presque que des automatismes (la lecture et les gestes), donc ça s'améliore petit à petit en jouant, il y a peu/pas de stratégie surtout au début. J'ai démarré en normal/hard (je sais plus trop) et après environ 15h de jeu je commence à taquiner l'expert+, sans stratégie particulière, si ce n'est que de bien utiliser les poignets en plus des bras.

Tu es parti sur la campagne : c'est plutôt une bonne idée pour découvrir au fur et à mesure des challenges de plus en plus hardus.
Mais sinon tu pourrais passer en revue la liste des morceaux et tout faire en normal, puis hard, puis expert, etc. tout simplement  :;):  Pour info certaines charts, heureusement rares, ont une difficulté mal échelonnée (celles de Camellia par exemple) => ça ne sert à rien de s'acharner dessus, passer à la suite.

----------


## nodulle

Je dirais de terminer une difficulté en full combo avant de taquiner le niveau suivant. Personnellement c'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai commencé en facile et je suis monté petit à petit. Et quand j'arrivai en full combo sur un niveau, j'y essayai d'attendre le rang SS donc en faisant le max le point pour chaque cube.

----------


## darkmanticora

OK, merci !
Je vais continuer un peu la campagne mais la je galère sur le fait de faire moins de 8 fautes lol. Full combo c'est aucune erreur c'est ça ? 

Si vous avez des chansons sympa et bien faite à conseiller je suis preneur. (je suis fan de métal mais je m'a climate à tout sauf a la techno trop techno et au rap trop rapé  ::ninja:: )

----------


## nodulle

Oui full combo c'est aucune erreur !  ::): 

Mais sinon te recommander des chansons ça va m'être difficile tant que tu ne maîtrise pas le niveau expert !

----------


## darkmanticora

Ah ouai ?
Carrément ! Ça m'a l'air hyper dure le niveau expert !

----------


## nodulle

Ouais c'est surtout parce que je joue le plus en expert et que je ne télécharge que très rarement des chansons en hard et jamais les niveaux en dessous. Donc te conseiller des chansons adapter à ton niveau ça va m'être difficile.  ::): 

Mais ce que tu peux faire c'est de parcourir les chansons sur bsaber et faire ta sélection en fonction du ratio up / down vote.

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'avais des craintes pour le pack Timbaland parce que ça ne semblait pas trop mon genre de musique, mais j'ai craqué et finalement c'est surtout de la pop vaguement teintée RnB & dance donc ça passe bien. Après j'y connais pas grand chose en classification.
En première passe, c'est le pack avec le meilleur level design _expert_ à mon gout, pas un seul niveau chiant ou trop bourrin (genre haut/bas haute fréquence à faire au poignet). C'est bien varié et rythmé.
Le seul défaut c'est que j'ai déjà tout full combo ou presque (du genre 1 block raté). Mais bon, je rejoue souvent à des niveaux que je maitrise juste parce que je les aime bien. On verra avec plus de recul, mais je crois qu'il y en aura de ce pack.

----------


## darkmanticora

Comment vous reconnaissez les coups a faire au poignet ?

----------


## 564.3

> Comment vous reconnaissez les coups a faire au poignet ?


Il y en a qui jouent avec les poignets en permanence. D'ailleurs certains niveaux de la campagne t'y entrainent, faut bouger le moins possible.
Perso ça me saoule et ce n'est pas ce qui me plait dans le jeu, donc j'évite. Sinon typiquement quand c'est un enchainement infaisable en foutant un coup sérieux, mais possible de faire une pichenette vite fait.

Pour être efficace à haute fréquence (typiquement expert+) faut avoir le bras souple comme une tentacule: peu de mouvement à l'épaule, un peu au niveau du coude, plus au niveau du poignet. Et chasser les mouches du bout des batons.
Après on peut jouer à tous les niveaux de difficulté comme ça, mais c'est chiant. En expert c'est parfois nécessaire, mais en général on peut mettre des coups assez satisfaisants.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok merci  ::):

----------


## Laya

Merci pour les conseils.
Perso la musique est + importante que la chorégraphie donc je ne joue quasi uniquement qu'à du custom lvl (si bien que je suis bien en retard dans le mode solo). Du coup chaque mise à jour du jeu me soule plus qu'autre chose.

Niveau musique qui fonctionnent je trouve que la synthwave fonctionne souvent bien, niveau métal certains classiques comme metallica sont un peu trop dans le bourrinage parfois, même si c'est parfois sympa (dans le genre bourrinage j'aime bien quand même Through The Fire And Flames de dragonforce pendant 7 minute 20 histoire de se finir  ::P: )

----------


## darkmanticora

j'avance doucement dans la campagne, j'ai du mal avec les missions ou faut pas faire d'erreur  ::P:

----------


## darkmanticora

La vache j'ai avancé jusqu'aux missions 7 ou 8 de la campagne, je me demande vu comment je galère comment je vais faire pour passer des chansons en expert  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

Tu progresseras naturellement en jouant, tu verras !  ::):

----------


## darkmanticora

Ouaip, ca me fera faire de l'exercice en plus vu que j'ai la flemme d'aller marcher dans le jardin :D

----------


## nodulle

Quand j'ai commencé je faisais 3 chansons en facile et j'étais mort...  ::zzz:: 

Maintenant je peux faire des séances d'une à deux heures uniquement en expert !  :B):

----------


## darkmanticora

J'ai de la marge, c'est ca que tu veux dire  :^_^:

----------


## darkmanticora

Par contre, c'est un peu ce que je redoutais, je suis nul au truc de rythme et coordination.
En normal ca passe sans trop de faute mais des que je prend une chanson en hard, je comprend rien ca defile trop vite, je m'emmele et je fais pas la moitié de la chanson, qd c'est pas pire  :^_^:

----------


## nodulle

Ne t’inquiète pas, ça me faisait la même chose au début. J'arrivais pas à comprendre comment les gens faisaient. Persévérer il faut jeune padawan. Niveau expert un jour tu feras !  :Fouras:

----------


## Kaede

La vitesse de défilement est assez variable.
Sur les chansons custom elle est souvent sur-évaluée à mon goût, ça fait très difficulté artificielle. Malheureusement elle n'est pas réglable (c'est pourtant le cas dans plein de jeux de rythme) donc il faut s'y faire.

----------


## darkmanticora

Je fais que les chansons officiels hors pack d'extension (car je comprend rien a leurs bundle, y'a plein de chanson qui n'ont pas de pack lol).
Mais franchement j'ai passé 30 min en hard, je finis pas une chanson  ::'(:

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est un peu chiant ces histoires de vitesse de défilement, des fois c'est trop lent/tassé et des fois inutilement rapide.

J'avais essayé de faire des niveaux il y a un ou deux ans, et en fait c'est en fonction du bpm et jump speed mais je ne sais plus exactement qu'est ce qui fait quoi.
D'ailleurs wiotts avait fait un plutôt bon niveau pour In Flames de Cloud Connected, mais faudrait le convertir au nouveau format.

----------


## darkmanticora

Malhreusement c'est ce que je redoutais ca va beaucoup trop vite pour moi et je suis tres mauvais a ce genre de jeu et du coup plus trop envie d'y jouer apres 3/4H lol.
Soit normal c'est trop facile soit hard je tiens 30 sec et game over.
Je comprend rien avec toutes les couleurs qui arrivent plus les directions mon cerveau lui il sait pas faire  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Malhreusement c'est ce que je redoutais ca va beaucoup trop vite pour moi et je suis tres mauvais a ce genre de jeu et du coup plus trop envie d'y jouer apres 3/4H lol.
> Soit normal c'est trop facile soit hard je tiens 30 sec et game over.
> Je comprend rien avec toutes les couleurs qui arrivent plus les directions mon cerveau lui il sait pas faire


T'as les options pour faire varier la difficulté sinon. Tu peux augmenter la vitesse de normal ou diminuer celle de hard par exemple.

----------


## darkmanticora

non mais je voudrais jouer en standard, pas bidouillé les trucs, c'est juste que en hard au bout de 20 sec je comprend plus ce qui arrive a l'ecran et je loupe tout lol  ::P: 
Et en normal ca fait pas faire assez d'exercice. et j'y ai joué 2/3h et je vois aucune amélioration de mon coté donc je pense que c'est dead, c'est pas pour moi  ::'(:

----------


## 564.3

> non mais je voudrais jouer en standard, pas bidouillé les trucs, c'est juste que en hard au bout de 20 sec je comprend plus ce qui arrive a l'ecran et je loupe tout lol 
> Et en normal ca fait pas faire assez d'exercice. et j'y ai joué 2/3h et je vois aucune amélioration de mon coté donc je pense que c'est dead, c'est pas pour moi


Bah on est tous passés par là, faut le temps d'apprentissage de la lecture et des réflexes.
Après ça varie selon les gens, mais l'intérêt du jeu c'est justement d'arriver à sa limite et progresser petit à petit à force de s'entrainer.
Au début on progresse vite (1-2h) puis il y a une sorte de plateau (10-20h), mais on progresse quand même.
J'en suis à ~100h de jeu et je progresse encore moins. Mais entre le niveau que j'avais à 50h et maintenant il y a quand même une différence.

----------


## darkmanticora

Mais pour progresser dans ta deuxieme tranche (10:20h) tu joue quels morceaux et surtout quel difficulté ?

----------


## 564.3

> Mais pour progresser dans ta deuxieme tranche (10:20h) tu joue quels morceaux et surtout quel difficulté ?


Ça dépend des gens et des gouts.
J'étais peut-être un peu avantagé sur ce genre de jeux même si je suis mauvais en rythme, donc pas forcément un bon exemple.
En gros je tournais entre les 10 morceaux qui existaient, certains étaient plus faciles que d'autres pour le même niveau difficulté affiché, donc ça dépend de quoi j'avais envie.

Mais au début de l'EA on n'avait pas d'autre choix que se taper la tête contre le mur jusqu'à ce que ça passe, tu devrais quand même utiliser les options. Quand je m'en tente en expert+, j'aime bien me les faire proprement en vitesse lente pour commencer puis passer en vitesse normale (et chier les passages haute fréquence parce que je tentaculise pas assez et frappe trop).
Il y a aussi le mode entrainement où on place la timeline et la vitesse où on veut, pour refaire 10x d'affilée un passage tordu jusqu'à ce que ça rentre.

Il y en a qui se sont amusé à faire quelques stats, même si ça ne représente par réellement la difficulté:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1729630536
Voir les onglets pour le détail.
D'ailleurs je vais mettre ça dans l'OP.

----------


## darkmanticora

LOL c'est dans ces moments qu'on regrette de pas pouvoir revendre ses jeux démat....
1 ere chanson du vol 1 en hard ca passe, 2 eme chanson du vol 1 en hard (baeleric je sais pas quoi) c'est juste n'importe quoi, faut aller dans tous les sens sans aucune logique.
Franchement je peux pas, et vu qu'il y a pas de logique dans l'apparition des carrés ba j'arrive pas a suivre et ca se finit en je fais n'importe quoi vu que j'ai pas le temps de lire l'arrivé des cubes  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> LOL c'est dans ces moments qu'on regrette de pas pouvoir revendre ses jeux démat....
> 1 ere chanson du vol 1 en hard ca passe, 2 eme chanson du vol 1 en hard (baeleric je sais pas quoi) c'est juste n'importe quoi, faut aller dans tous les sens sans aucune logique.
> Franchement je peux pas, et vu qu'il y a pas de logique dans l'apparition des carrés ba j'arrive pas a suivre et ca se finit en je fais n'importe quoi vu que j'ai pas le temps de lire l'arrivé des cubes


Bah c'est un bon entrainement pour tes yeux  ::ninja::  Peut etre que tu ne regardes pas assez loin pour justement anticiper leur arrivée.

----------


## 564.3

> LOL c'est dans ces moments qu'on regrette de pas pouvoir revendre ses jeux démat....
> 1 ere chanson du vol 1 en hard ca passe, 2 eme chanson du vol 1 en hard (baeleric je sais pas quoi) c'est juste n'importe quoi, faut aller dans tous les sens sans aucune logique.
> Franchement je peux pas, et vu qu'il y a pas de logique dans l'apparition des carrés ba j'arrive pas a suivre et ca se finit en je fais n'importe quoi vu que j'ai pas le temps de lire l'arrivé des cubes


Ouais Balearic Pumping c'est la plus bizarre et difficile de l'OST initiale. Fais la dans la difficulté du dessous plutôt.

À l'époque je m'étais filmé pour voir comment ça se passait d'ailleurs, les petits coups de rotation du coude.
Les 4 niveaux de difficulté: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL5u8wxZug0&vq=hd720
Expert vs hard: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N48z1Jp96c&vq=hd720

----------


## darkmanticora

BOn en effet, de réduire la vitesse sur le panneau de gauche aide beaucoup, j'ai reussi comme ca a passé Balearic pumping en hard et a mieux comprendre !
Apres j'ai reussi Beat saber en hard donc plutot content.
Mais déjà en hard on est d'accord qu'il y a du niveau ?

Parce que après comme je vous vois tous parler d'expert je me suis peut etre persuadé que c'etait le truc standard mais j'imagine que ca se maitrise pas en 10h de jeu le mode expert ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon j'ai du mal a trouver des chansons sympa sur beast saber.
Le mieux restant les officielles du jeu de base  ::): 
Au niveau des packs un peu plus pop / rock y'a quoi de bien ? Green day ?

----------


## Kaede

> Parce que après comme je vous vois tous parler d'expert je me suis peut etre persuadé que c'etait le truc standard mais j'imagine que ca se maitrise pas en 10h de jeu le mode expert ?


Tu te prends trop la tête. C'est normal de ne pas passer de hard à expert en claquant des doigts, il y a un assez gros gap. Ca viendra, patience !

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon j'ai du mal a trouver des chansons sympa sur beast saber.
> Le mieux restant les officielles du jeu de base 
> Au niveau des packs un peu plus pop / rock y'a quoi de bien ? Green day ?


Sur le pack Green Day je suis pas trop fan du mapping, un peu trop bourrin à mon gout. Mais je ne sais pas ce que ça donne en normal/hard.
Emperor's new clothes du pack Panic at the Disco fait partie de mes préférées.
Globalement dans ces packs (à part le dernier qui est bien homogène), je trouve qu'il y en a au moins une chiante et une gâchée par un passage trop bourrin (du genre avec haut/bas rapide sur 10+ blocks).

----------


## ExPanda

> BOn en effet, de réduire la vitesse sur le panneau de gauche aide beaucoup, j'ai reussi comme ca a passé Balearic pumping en hard et a mieux comprendre !
> Apres j'ai reussi Beat saber en hard donc plutot content.
> Mais déjà en hard on est d'accord qu'il y a du niveau ?
> 
> Parce que après comme je vous vois tous parler d'expert je me suis peut etre persuadé que c'etait le truc standard mais j'imagine que ca se maitrise pas en 10h de jeu le mode expert ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon j'ai du mal a trouver des chansons sympa sur beast saber.
> ...


Ne t'inquiète pas, ça dépend vraiment des gens. Je me souviens plus exactement du début pour moi, mais je sais que le plus gros taff a été de passer de hard à expert (y'avais pas d'expert+ à l'époque, et j'ai pas trop joué depuis donc l'expert+ j'y arrive pas  ::ninja::  ). Il faut juste prendre l'habitude et tu passeras naturellement à la difficulté suivante.
Il faut vraiment passer le palier expert, histoire de pouvoir te faire la plupart des chansons customs, qui n'ont souvent pas de choix de difficulté. Mais ça se fera, au pire si tu galère ralenti la vitesse comme dit plus haut, certains patterns sont pas vraiment évidents quand on les rencontre une première fois.


Votre discussion m'a donné envie de m'y remettre.  ::): 
Pis ça fera un peu bouger mes fesses en cette période confinée.

----------


## Erokh

> Mais déjà en hard on est d'accord qu'il y a du niveau ?
> 
> Parce que après comme je vous vois tous parler d'expert je me suis peut etre persuadé que c'etait le truc standard mais j'imagine que ca se maitrise pas en 10h de jeu le mode expert ?


La vraie question est toute simple : est-ce que tu t'amuses sur le jeu ? Si oui, alors on s'en fout du niveau. Si non, on s'en fout aussi du niveau que t'as et soit tu dois tenter une autre approche, soit tu dois passer à un autre jeu.

Et en vrai, oui le mode hard peut déjà présenter un challenge. Ce jeu n'est pas un FPS solo où tu vas mécaniquement progresser en avançant dans l'histoire. La progression est moins linéaire, et plus longue qu'un jeu solo puisque c'est ta coordination qui doit progresser.

----------


## ExPanda

S'amuser sur un jeu vidéo ?

Quel drôle de concept.  ::mellow::

----------


## darkmanticora

> La vraie question est toute simple : est-ce que tu t'amuses sur le jeu ? Si oui, alors on s'en fout du niveau. Si non, on s'en fout aussi du niveau que t'as et soit tu dois tenter une autre approche, soit tu dois passer à un autre jeu.
> 
> Et en vrai, oui le mode hard peut déjà présenter un challenge. Ce jeu n'est pas un FPS solo où tu vas mécaniquement progresser en avançant dans l'histoire. La progression est moins linéaire, et plus longue qu'un jeu solo puisque c'est ta coordination qui doit progresser.


Yes c'est ca qui m'a faussé le truc, c'est que j'avais l'impression que jusqu'a expert c'etait tranquille et que le vrai challenge commençait en Expert, mais a mon niveau il commence en hard  ::P: 
En fait, c'est juste qu'en normal j'y arrive plutot "facilement" et qu'en hard je me fais bien torcher  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

C'est ce que je t'explique plus haut, c'est un des petits défauts du jeu, l'échelle de difficulté n'a pas beaucoup de gradients, donc il faut maîtriser à fond un niveau de difficulté avant de passer au suivant, et/ou repérer les songs les plus "faciles" du niveau supérieur.
C'est d'autant plus gênant pour les musiques customs, où les songs les plus difficiles sont bien plus corsées que les expert+ officielles, et l'échelle de difficulté standard n'a souvent plus cours. Il faut faire avec - au moins, le jeu offre des stats genre nombre de notes sur l'écran de choix des songs, ça ne dit pas tout mais c'est souvent utile.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok merci  ::): 
C'est dommage dans les chansons officiels y'en a très peu ou j'adore vraiment la mélodie  ::P:

----------


## Laya

Je peux pas trop te dire pour le niveau des officiels je les connais finalement peu, mais j'ai eu le même problème au début, je ne pouvais quasi faire aucune custom car elles sont quasi toutes en expert. Mais à force j'y arrive petit à petit. Je suis loin de réussir encore toute les hard (custom), donc ça ne m'étonne pas que tu galères en hard franchement, essaye de choper des hard en custom sur des musiques que tu aimes bien ça m'a fait pas mal progressé (y a Universe on fire de gloryhammer en hard par exemple qui est vraiment sympa si t'aime le genre mais pas évidente).

Une de celle que j'essaie en ce moment (mais 'juste' en expert) c'est celle-ci.



Bah j'ai pas du tout le lvl de la fille  :^_^:

----------


## darkmanticora

Bon ça passe mieux en hard, y'a encore quelques chansons qui me résiste mais piur oes autres je fais encore pas mal d'erreur mais j'arrive à finir les chansons !

Bon du coup le suis enflammé et j'ai test une en expert ba c'est pas ça du tout  :^_^:

----------


## Erokh

Du coup j'ai pensé à toi hier soir: j'ai ressorti les sabres et me suis fait les ost vol.2 et 3, qu'en fait j'avais jamais testées.

Et donc ça m'a remémoré : je joue en hard, et au premier essai j'ai dû ne pas finir 3 ou 4 chansons. Donc en fait même au sein d'un même niveau y'a vraiment des variations de difficulté en fonction des chansons.

Souvent, c'est les enchaînements rapides qui me mettent dedans: si je rentre mal dedans, c'est toute la série qui y passe, du coup ma jauge descend à vitesse grand V.

Ça faisait longtemps que je m'étais as relancé un petit BS, et bon dieu ça fait du bien!!

----------


## darkmanticora

Voila c'est exactement pareil que toi !
Si je foire l'entrée d'une séquence rapide, impossible de rattraper le rythme !

----------


## Laya

C'est un classique, je pense que c'est assez commun à la plupart : mauvais rythme = plein de raté = déconcentration = panique = raté. Donc ça diminue super vite.

D'ailleurs j'ai essayé une expert dans le solo à une main $bill je crois, et je suis incapable d'enchainer le passage super rapide, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut faire des moulinets avec le poignet, y a une technique de poulpe pour être assez rapide?  :^_^:

----------


## Cyrop

Tiens votre discussion m'intéresse, j'aime bien aussi jouer à Beat Saber  ::ninja:: 

Niveau perso je suis entre hard et expert, hard c'est trop lent et expert je ne les passe pas toutes. Je joue quasi exclusivement les musiques de bases + pack Imagine Dragons & Rocket League. J'avais mis ModSaber mais c'est plus trop à jour j'ai l'impression.

J'ai un flow de parpaing par contre, vu de l'extérieur ça doit être dégueulasse.

----------


## nodulle

Pour les séquences rapide, les premiers réflexe que l'on a c'est d'accélérer. Alors que pas du tout. Il faut garder le rythme, ne surtout pas se précipiter en accélérant (bien qu'on a l'impression que l'on va se foirer en beauté) et ça passe comme une lettre à la poste.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Pour les séquences rapide, les premiers réflexe que l'on a c'est d'accélérer. Alors que pas du tout. Il faut garder le rythme, ne surtout pas se précipiter en accélérant (bien qu'on a l'impression que l'on va se foirer en beauté) et ça passe comme une lettre à la poste.


Faut éviter de se crisper/tétaniser aussi (surtout sur les passages répétitifs/bourrins), y aller à fond mais relaché et fluide.
Plus facile à dire qu'à faire, j'y arrive pas encore toujours bien.

----------


## nodulle

Oui c'est vrais il y a ça aussi. Il faut rester bien concentré et ne pas paniquer. La moindre erreur te perturbe, tu perds le fil et c'est la cata. Impossible à rattraper...  ::|:

----------


## darkmanticora

J'essai de finir half life, avant de m'y plonger plus profondément  ::P:  

Je devrais pas, mais ma fille de 9ans kiff bien et ca la défoule, du coup je lui laisse faire des sessions de 5/10 min par jour :x

----------


## darkmanticora

Bon et bien je pense que c'est de mon coté le pire investissement en terme de jeu VR  ::): 
Passé le Hard, je comprend rien, ca va trop vite, et meme si on admets que j'y arrive, je trouve pas ca fun du tout, beaucoup trop rapide et bourrin a mon gout.
Et le souci c'est que sur le jeu de base y'a très peu de chanson qui me plaise vraiment en terme de mélodie j'entend, et du coup ca me gonfle de refaire 200 fois la meme chanson en hard pour essayer le sans faute, car de toute qd je passe ne expert ca rime a rien pour mon cerveau, y'a des fleches dans tous les sens, j'ai meme pas le temps de voir la direction de la fleche en fait, donc partant de la, je vois pas comment je peux couper dans le bon sens a part la chance  ::): 

L'idée de base est genial mais passé le hard je n'y vois plus d'interet, surout parce que la moitié des chansons me casse la tete et les autres sont vraiment trop dure. (et a 30 euros le jeu, pas envie de lâcher plus quoi)

----------


## Kaede

Est-ce que tu as lu le premier post du topic ? Notamment la section "Niveaux externes".

----------


## nodulle

Elle te donne pas envie celle-là ?  ::):  Elle existe en hard en plus !

----------


## darkmanticora

Muse ça peut être sympa !

Pour les musiques externes j'en ai dl quelques unes mais c'était pas toptop !

----------


## Erokh

> Bon et bien je pense que c'est de mon coté le pire investissement en terme de jeu VR 
> Passé le Hard, je comprend rien, ca va trop vite, et meme si on admets que j'y arrive, je trouve pas ca fun du tout, beaucoup trop rapide et bourrin a mon gout.
> Et le souci c'est que sur le jeu de base y'a très peu de chanson qui me plaise vraiment en terme de mélodie j'entend, et du coup ca me gonfle de refaire 200 fois la meme chanson en hard pour essayer le sans faute, car de toute qd je passe ne expert ca rime a rien pour mon cerveau, y'a des fleches dans tous les sens, j'ai meme pas le temps de voir la direction de la fleche en fait, donc partant de la, je vois pas comment je peux couper dans le bon sens a part la chance 
> 
> L'idée de base est genial mais passé le hard je n'y vois plus d'interet, surout parce que la moitié des chansons me casse la tete et les autres sont vraiment trop dure. (et a 30 euros le jeu, pas envie de lâcher plus quoi)


Tu peux ralentir les musiques de 10 ou 20% (me rappelle plus). Va peut toujours aider.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Muse ça peut être sympa !
> 
> Pour les musiques externes j'en ai dl quelques unes mais c'était pas toptop !



Petite liste perso, que j'ai dl avec BeatDrop et que je me fais toujours avec plaisir: C'est des pistes normales, 2 ont un mode hard/expert, toutes sont très sympa.
Rock with You Mickael Jackson
Thriller Mickael Jackson
Beat It Mickael Jackson
Seven Nation Army white Stripes

----------


## darkmanticora

Merci, je vais test ça !
En hard je fais des erreurs mais j'arrive tout de même à m'en sortir !

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Je te conseille aussi Diggy Diggy Hole The Yogscat  ::P:  Pas facile, mais faisable même avec un niveau très moyen! et le son est tellement bon et rythmé  ::P:  Avec de grands gestes, très sportif!

----------


## darkmanticora

En effet, j'ai test Muse et seven nation army c'etait tres sympa en hard  ::): 
Et ma fille m'avait fait telecharger Ganmanstyle je sais pas quoi, je l'ai faite en hard, je suis trempé  ::P: 

Back in black est super bien faite aussi d'ailleurs !

----------


## ExPanda

Mise à jour avec une nouvelle chanson pour se bouger pendant le confinement :




> Hey players,
> 
> 'FitBeat' – our brand new fitness song – just launched as a free release in Beat Saber. We just wanted to bring you a fun song and get you pumped. YAY! Go find it in the section 'Extras'.
> 
> You can play it in Standard, One Saber and 360°/90° Modes!
> 
> Except for that, in this update you will also find:
> 
> - Fixed screen distortion effect when smoke was disabled.
> ...


https://store.steampowered.com/newsh...84053816491057


Essayée vite fait. En hard ça va, par contre l'expert monte le niveau assez violemment.  ::O: 
(Et on oublie mon premier essai sur lequel j'ai perdu à la première note car le jeu a bloqué. Les blocs arrivent, bougent plus.... et PERDU ! )


Et j'ai ré-essayé quelques chansons customs, y'en a un paquet à jeter quand même. Certaines pourraient être sympas mais ont un décalage avec la musique qui les rend injouable pour moi qui suis plus le rythme que le visuel, et d'autres je me demande si elles ont été testées car elles font se taper les contrôleurs entre eux à force de tricoter des blocs collés,croisés entre les deux couleurs, sur les mêmes lignes.

----------


## nodulle

J'ai essayé la dernière (en expert) et comment dire, elle va plaire à celui qui aime bien faire du squat. Et ouais en chanson custom j'ai pas non plus trouvé grand chose d’intéressant dernièrement. Sur bsaber il y a quelques chansons qui sont notés 5/5 mais quand tu regardes c'est toujours la même personne qui note et qui du coup doit avoir des goûts, disons... discutable.

----------


## Kaede

> d'autres je me demande si elles ont été testées car elles font se taper les contrôleurs entre eux à force de tricoter des blocs (...) croisés entre les deux couleurs, sur les mêmes lignes.


Effectivement, instinctivement on croise les mains et on risque de taper (ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois  ::'(: ).
Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit une erreur de design, c'est simplement un pattern à bien apprendre à reconnaître ?

----------


## ExPanda

C'est possible, j'ai jamais été très fort et j'avais pas dépassé l'expert.
Mais ça reste assez mal foutu parfois, loin des trucs naturels des niveaux officiels.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Possible que ca soit la faute des contrôleurs non? Beat Saber est sorti sur l'Oculus Rift CV1, et les cercles de détection sur ce dernier sont "vers l'intérieur" Sur les casques a tracking Inside out, les cercles sont sur l'extérieur et donc plus visibles l'un de l'autre non?

----------


## Kaede

J'ai rien compris  ::'(: 

ps. la dernière song c'est squat-esque en effet. L'abondance de murs nuit énormément à la lisibilité je trouve, je suis pas fan du tout de ça (en règle générale).
Reste que la song est sympa !
A part ça, j'ai perdu tous mes mods évidemment, je n'ai pas encore essayé de les remettre.

----------


## ExPanda

> Possible que ca soit la faute des contrôleurs non? Beat Saber est sorti sur l'Oculus Rift CV1, et les cercles de détection sur ce dernier sont "vers l'intérieur" Sur les casques a tracking Inside out, les cercles sont sur l'extérieur et donc plus visibles l'un de l'autre non?


Possible aussi, les arceaux des VIC sont assez grands.
Ça peut aussi être un mélange, entre mon niveau et les manettes assez larges, mais je trouve parfois certains trucs pas logiques du tout, genre deux fois le même sens de suite, mais pas le coup intermédiaire mis dans les chansons officielles qui te fait faire l'aller-retour naturellement, et un poil trop vite pour réagir quand on teste la chanson la première fois sans connaître.

----------


## 564.3

Effectivement le dernier morceau est assez traitre, faut déjà l'apprendre un minimum pour s'en tirer.
Au bout d'une série d'essais (4-5 ptet) j'ai quand même réussi un rang SS en Expert avec 2 blocs ratés.
Par contre il commence à faire trop chaud pour ces conneries, heureusement que j'avais sorti le ventilo…

----------


## 564.3

Le nième essai de faire un générateur de niveaux à partir d'une musique (de liens Youtube ici): https://beatsage.com/

Et le post d'annonce + discussion sur Reddit: https://old.reddit.com/r/beatsaber/c...rating_custom/

Il y en a qui craignent que Beat Saver soit floodé par des maps auto-générées pas terribles.
Et un qui n'aime pas trop la philosophie et modèle économique des devs de Beat Sage (SaaS, features verrouillées par des objectifs Patreon, …).

Depuis le début j'aurais préféré des modules d'assistance au mapping dans les softs actuels, mais c'est plus de boulot à développer.
Du genre de l'analyse / deep learning pour faire le setup initial + des lignes de construction (à nettoyer), placement semi-automatique des cubes sur ces lignes de construction selon des abstractions de mouvement, pareil pour l'éclairage, visualisation de la courbe d'effort/difficulté, etc.
Enfin ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas essayé les éditeurs et outils, ça s'est peut-être étoffé.
Et ceux qui passent des centaines d'heure à faire du mapping ont des habitudes qui font qu'ils sont déjà super efficaces sans ça, je suppose.

----------


## Kaede

> Il y en a qui craignent que Beat Saver soit floodé par des maps auto-générées pas terribles.


Bof, ça existe de longue date pour Stepmania je crois, pour autant, la qualité est très variable aussi mais on ne croule pas sous les charts auto-générées.
Mais dans l'idée je n'y vois pas beaucoup d'intêret non plus, sauf pour une automatisation _partielle_ de création de charts. L'appréciation et l'analyse de la musique est quelque chose de complexe _et_ subjectif, et ça se ressent dans les charts que créent les joueurs.
Pour le dire autrement, intuitivement, je dirais que ça va créer des charts sans âme. Ce qui n'est pas forcément pire que des charts créé par un être humain débutant/incompétent, ceci dit.

----------


## nodulle

Mouais je viens de tester avec deux chansons de Rock et c'était vraiment pas terrible pour ne pas dire de la merde. Pour la première (Cirice de Ghost) lancé en expert j'avais l'impression d'être en facile en mode un sabre tellement j'avais pas de cube et que c'était mou du genou et surtout sans vraiment de cohérence avec la musique. Pour la deuxième (No one knows de Queen of the stone age) il y avait de longue séquence de cube rouge, puis de cube bleu ensuite des enchaînements plus ou moins aléatoire sans vraiment de pattern et parfois incohérente...  ::|:  Inutile de préciser que je ne les ai même pas terminé. Bon je n'ai surement pas choisi les meilleurs chansons ou type de musique pour tester mais ça ne donne pas vraiment envie d'aller plus loin.

----------


## Kaede

Petite video maison de charts téléchargée sur BeatSaver jouées par yours truly

----------


## Bibik

Bon, depuis la màj Timbaland, mon Beat Saber est cassé, et j'arrive pas à trouver comment le corriger à moins de jouer sans mods.

J'ai cette erreur là :

La version du jeu affichée sur ModAssistant est la 1.9.0 et ma version de ModAssistant est la 1.1.5
A votre avis, où se situe le problème ? ModAssistant qui est une version outdatée et qui se met pas à jour toute seule ?

----------


## nodulle

Normalement ModAssistant se met à jour tout seul. C'est quand tu lances le jeu avec mod que ça foire ? C'est surement parce qu'il y en a un qui déconne ou qui a été mal installé. L'autre jour impossible de mettre à jour les mod via modAssistant, il plantait à chaque fois. En fait le problème venait d'un mod, je l'ai désinstallé et la MAJ des autres mod sont passés sans problème. Essai de réinstaller ModAssistant et réinstaller les mods. Il m'est déjà arrivé de supprimer le jeu afin de tous réinstaller proprement pour repartir sur des bases saine, c'est peut-être une solution à envisager.

----------


## Bibik

Merci des conseils rapides, j'avais déjà tenté la désinstallation/réinstallation mais en gardant le même ModAssistant (qui reste dans le folder, avec les customs songs), j'vais repiocher un ModAssistant frais sur github et réinstaller un par un les mods (je me contente que des essentiels d'habitude, d'où ma surprise).

----------


## nodulle

Mes chansons du moment  ::):  :


Unlike Pluto - Everything is black
--




Fall Out Boy - Thnks fr th Mmrs
--




TheFatRat ft. Laura Brehm – MAYDAY (Nightcore Mix)
--

----------


## 564.3

> Mes chansons du moment


Cool je testerais ça ce WE  :;): 

Ces derniers temps j'avais levé le pied à cause d'un léger (dans mon cas) problème respiratoire à la mode  ::ninja:: 
Le WE dernier je m'étais quand même refait quelques tracks de Timbaland avec de bonnes pauses, je reconfirme que les patterns sont bien sympa.

----------


## Kaede

Merci pour la pioche, j'ajoute la dernière à ma liste !

Soit dit en passant, je vous conseille de faire gaffe quand vous jouez à ce jeu ... suite à une session ou deux, j'ai noté après que j'avais mal au poignet et dans le bras lors de certains mouvements de poignets (ça "tirait" quand je ramenait le poignet vers l'intérieur), pourtant je démarre jamais une session comme un bourrin. Je n'ai pas assez ménagé mes gestes ou j'ai minimisé l'échauffement je pense. Je ne suis pas sûr que c'étaient de simples courbatures. Heureusement, plus rien après 2j de pause. Echauffez-vous bien c'est important  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Au début oui je m'échauffai, aujourd'hui non. Surtout parce que je n'ai plus de courbature pour m'y faire penser.  ::P:  Mais il m'arrive de réveiller des douleurs en jouant (à l'épaule en règle générale), dans ce cas je limite mon activité de génocidaire de cube. Mais un coup il m'est arrivé d'avoir mal au pouce d'une main après une grosse session, mais il est probable que c'est dû à une mauvaise position dans la prise en main (j'ai tendance à la modifier ma prise en jouant).

----------


## ExPanda

> Ces derniers temps j'avais levé le pied à cause d'un léger (dans mon cas) problème respiratoire à la mode


  ::o: 
Premier cas de canard infecté ?

Enfin tant mieux si c'était bénin chez toi.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Premier cas de canard infecté ?
> 
> Enfin tant mieux si c'était bénin chez toi.


Ça m'étonnerait que je sois le seul, mais en général on n'est pas trop dans la tranche d'age à risque. C'est un peu par hasard que j'ai été diagnostiqué sur le tard, et mon médecin avait l'air inquiet que des couillons comme moi se baladent en liberté… mais quand on n'a quasi aucun symptome ça n'aide pas (l'histoire de la réaction cutanée doigts/orteils, qu'il a tenu à ausculter).

C'est assez étonnant que j'ai été infecté d'ailleurs, en tant que bon geek qui ne sort déjà pas beaucoup en temps normal, j'ai pas fait d'extra… Mais je vis dans une zone très densément peuplée (30k hab/km²) où ça tartine du covid-19 partout, et à un moment faut bien manger, aller à la laverie, etc.

En tous cas Beat Saber fait un bon test, même chez les patients "asymptomatiques".
Jouez bien à fond, et si vos poumons sont en feu alors que normalement non, c'est pas bon signe  ::ninja::

----------


## KuroNyra

Coucou les gars, j'ai Beat Saber mais je n'arrive pas à trouver comment je peux jouer des musiques sur le net...
J'ai bien tenté d'installer à l'époque un truc mais cela ne marchait pas. Vous utilisez quoi?

----------


## Kaede

Si tu joues sur Quest, je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne.

Si tu ne joues pas sur Quest : https://bsaber.com/installing-the-mo...-custom-songs/.
C'est vraiment très simple, mais il y a plusieurs moyens d'installer des songs. Sur le lien que je donne, ils recommendent BeatDrop, c'est à la fois un site et une appli, mais en bout de chaîne, ça tape, je crois, systématiquement chez BeatSaver (beatsaver.com) pour les téléchargements.

Perso je fais toutes mes recherches sur BeatSaver et je télécharge les songs une par une. Ensuite, dézipper dans .\Beat Saber_Data\CustomLevels, c'est tout.
Ca reste assez laborieux, j'avoue que les packs/playlists, c'est une idée à creuser.

----------


## 564.3

> Ca reste assez laborieux, j'avoue que les packs/playlists, c'est une idée à creuser.


À une époque j'avais enchaîné les packs bsaber "Fantastic Flow". Globalement la sélection était pas mal, mais il y a quand même du déchet.

----------


## nodulle

Perso j'utilise ModAssistant et sur les sites bsaber ou beatsaver, ils ont un bouton OneClick install qui permet de télécharger et installer la chanson en un clique (il faut activer l'option dans ModAssistant). Avant ça, j'utilisai le mod syncSaber qui permet de synchroniser automatiquement les chansons ajoutées en favoris sur bsaber, mais j'ai arrêté parce que ça ne suivait pas aussi rapidement les MAJ du jeu.

----------


## Kaede

> À une époque j'avais enchaîné les packs bsaber "Fantastic Flow". Globalement la sélection était pas mal, mais il y a quand même du déchet.


C'est pas évident de s'y retrouver, en fait, parce que, je suppose, l'écrasante majorité des gens cherchent d'abord la musique, et, ensuite, si c'est pas trop pourri, upvotent. C'est comme ça que je fais en tout cas.
Quand c'est trop pourri / zZzZZ perso je ne termine parfois même pas la chart, donc je peux pas voter (d'ailleurs si qq'un sait comment il faut faire, pour que j'effectue mon devoir, ça m'intéresse).
J'ai remarqué que les votes sont globaux, dommage que ça ne soit pas par difficulté. Bref.

Outre les listes de curateurs et éventuellement les systèmes de votes, le meilleur moyen de s'y retrouver qualitativement me semble de faire des recherches par auteur de charts. Personne n'est parfait, mais dans l'idée, un type qui a réalisé des charts aux petits oignons a peu de chances d'avoir un portfolio rempli de daubes.
Et puis bien sûr, il y a de bonnes charts avec vraiment très peu de votes / téléchargements, comme celle-là par exemple : Afronova (c'est une song de DDR à l'origine).

----------


## 564.3

Ouais j'en avais repéré quelques-un qui faisaient des charts que j'aimais bien, principalement Rustic (d'ailleurs il en a sorti pas mal que j'ai pas testé).
Il a fait quelques charts officielles à l'époque où les devs avaient embauché en freelance 4-5 des membres de la communauté. Il n'en reste que deux, un a temps plein et un en freelance.

Sinon après 3-4 semaines difficiles j'ai de nouveau la forme on dirait.
J'ai battu quasi tous mes records sur Timbaland et FitBeat au premier essai, le tout sans devoir faire de grosses pauses entre les morceaux.  :^_^:

----------


## Kaede

> le meilleur moyen de s'y retrouver qualitativement me semble de faire des recherches par auteur de charts.


Bon, j'ai changé de tactique. Chercher par auteur c'est bien, mais ça suffit pas, c'est long et c'est laborieux.

Depuis qu'on m'a parlé du ranked (Score Saber), sur mes dernières sessions je n'ai plus fait que ça, et c'est plutôt du bon. On y trouve encore des charts ennuyeuses de temps en temps (trop longues et répétitives, surtout), mais plus rarement. Surtout, la difficulté est assez précisément évaluée (au moins aussi bien que les normal / hard / expert / expert+ par défaut, cases dans lesquelles les charts custom ne rentrent pas du tout ce qui les rendait inutiles pour ces dernières), et la vitesse de défilement semble plus rarement inadaptée. C'est pas rien !  ::): 

Outre Score Saber et les mods pour en tirer parti, je vous recommande aussi ce site, assez pratique, c'est un peu le meilleur des 2 mondes BeatSaver et Score Saber : https://beat-savior.herokuapp.com. Il n'y a pas besoin de créer de compte ni d'installer le mod proposer.




> Ouais j'en avais repéré quelques-un qui faisaient des charts que j'aimais bien, principalement Rustic (d'ailleurs il en a sorti pas mal que j'ai pas testé)


Merci, je retiens  :;):  Je vais rapidement tomber dessus, il a 20 maps en ranked, c'est beaucoup.

----------


## Kaede

Si vous vous sentez l'âme d'un mappeur, il y a en ce moment un concours de création de maps pour Beat Saber, avec un cash prize de $1000.

Pour les infos, c'est par ici : https://twitter.com/woops/status/1256693351694266368

La communauté sera mise à contribution pour voter, sur une présélection de 10 maps : https://twitter.com/woops/status/1257419576981229575 effectuée par des juges.
Si j'ai bien compris, un mappeur ne devra envoyer, anonymement, qu'une seule map, dont une seule difficulté est jugée. Je sens un peu venir le truc où on n'aura presque que des maps super difficiles (faites par des joueurs chevronnés pour des joueurs chevronnés), mais qui vivra verra.

----------


## 564.3

Mouaip, de temps en temps j'ai vaguement envie de retenter de m'y mettre, déjà convertir ce que j'avais fait au nouveau format et voir comment les outils ont évolué. Faudrait déjà que j'arrive à faire quelque chose qui me plait  :tired: 

J'avais aussi commencé un script pour analyser le mapping, puis je suis passé à autre chose comme d'hab  ::ninja:: 
D'ailleurs je voulais vérifier si la nouvelle version de leur algo de ranking était publique, pour voir ce qu'ils prennent en compte et comment.

----------


## Kaede

L'évaluation de la valeur de base des maps (en pp) est volontairement fermée, ils sont partisans de la devise "Security through obscurity".

----------


## nodulle

Petite sélection "Rock", c'est pas forcément des chansons récentes mais j'aime bien y retourner de temps en temps !  ::): 

Fake It – Seether, mappé par Joetastic
--




Beat It - Fall Out Boy ft. John Mayer, mappé par Joetastic
--




Money For Nothing - Dire Straits, mappé par Majorpickle
--

Cette intro !  :Bave: 



Go With The Flow - Queen of the Stone Age, mappé par Joetastic
--




Pour finir, faites comme Shaun avec les zombies  ::P: , massacrez du cube sur Don't Stop Me Now de Queen, mappé par Stainygrimes
--

----------


## Kaede

Merci pour la pioche, je teste ça demain !  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Ouaip sympa de faire une sélection.  :;): 
C'est pas évident tant il y a de chansons et tant il y a de trucs pas très bien mappés.

----------


## 564.3

Merci je vais aussi tester ta playlist, mais pas tout de suite fait trop chaud  :Sweat: 
Je réinstallerais peut-être scoresaber pour l'occasion aussi.

Sinon je viens de balancer sur Youtube des vidéos faites la semaine dernière.
Comme d'hab des full combo en expert, filmé en réalité mixte avec Liv.
J'avais tendance à rater un cube donc à force j'ai joué plus ou moins "safe" et fatigué.
Enfin ça se voit pas trop en général, des mouvements un peu plus mou ou avec moins d'amplitude.

FitBeat, le self-test covid-19 non officiel  ::ninja:: 

Et le pack Timbaland plus ou moins par mon ordre de préférence: Famous, While we're young, What I like, Dump thingz, Has a meaning

----------


## Kaede

Après quelque chose comme 3 essais supplémentaires, j'ai enfin réussi à passer cette chart qui m'avait semblé hors de portée après mes premiers rapides essais (en Expert+, à gauche) :




Mes bras me disent merci.
J'ai fait beaucoup d'approximations, le rythme est pas facile à lire.

C'est une chanson qui provient à l'origine de Beatmania (IIDX 24).

----------


## Kaede

Les maps de That_Narwhal sont vraiment pas mal, avec des patterns intéressants et souvent un très large choix de difficulté, comme celle-là que j'ai jouée tout à l'heure, en video ci-dessous (c'est la Expert, ça va de Easy à Expert+), je recommande. 75.35% c'est pas fou comme score, mais je m'en contenterai...
C'est une song de Arcaea  ::): 





La Expert+ a l'air bien fun aussi, mais c'est pas encore pour moi  :tired:

----------


## nodulle

Je vais essayer de tester ça dès qu'il fera moins chaud.
J'avais fait une session ce weekend, bien tard la nuit (ou tôt le matin  ::ninja:: ) quand il fait plus frais. Mais c'est pas sérieux. J'avais également capturé ma session, je vais voir si j'ai le courage de découper ça et d'uploader quelques chansons.  ::):

----------


## Kaede

J'avais joué ça tout à l'heure mais même le matin il fait assez chaud en effet, je n'ai joué qu'une song ou deux dans le genre et j'ai vite arrêté car pas envie de suer dans le casque.
Dommage que les mousses ne soient pas faites pour être changées sur le Rift S, si c'était le cas je n'hésiterais pas à jouer plus longtemps (même si, lors de longues sessions, le problème a l'air d'être le casque lui-même, ça chauffe le front à mort).

Compliqué, la VR en été, vivement l'hiVeR  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Pour l'instant je me suis pris tous les packs DLCs, mais j'hésite un peu pour Linkin Park quand même.
Ça va mieux mais il fait encore trop chaud, et j'ai quand même été pas mal déçu par certains packs.
J'espère que le mapping est du niveau du pack Timbaland…

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai craqué pour le pack Linkin Park.
Il fait quand même encore assez chaud et j'ai un peu perdu la main, donc j'étais vite naze, mais les niveaux que j'ai testé en Expert sont plutôt bien foutus.
J'ai l'impression que le pack Timbaland a marqué un changement dans leur façon de faire les niveaux Expert, pour le mieux  :;): 
A voir sur l'ensemble du pack quand même.

Sinon ils ont ajouté divers effets visuels dans l'environnement qui sont plutôt cool. Mais je suis un peu moins fan de l'effet tunnel, j'me sens un peu à l'étroit même si c'est plus grand que mon appart  ::ninja:: 
Je connais pas vraiment le groupe mais c'est inspiré par un clip ou je ne sais quoi. Enfin c'est ballot, en VR je préfère les espaces dégagés.

----------


## Laya

Pareil, le pack est sympa, par contre j'ai vraiment un niveau entre le difficile et l'expert pour le moment. Le difficile passe bien, par contre je n'arrive pas encore à faire l'expert, elles sont assez énervés.
J'imagine pas le niveau des joueurs expert +, je ne sais pas si c'est atteignable  :Sweat:

----------


## Kaede

Tu n'as encore rien vu, il y a un gouffre béant entre les Expert+ les plus difficiles du jeu (elles ne se valent pas toutes) et les plus difficiles des Expert+ créées par la communauté.
La pratique, il n'y a que ça de vrai, c'est ce qui est particulièrement cool dans les jeux de rythme : jouer paye !  :;):  Ce n'est presque que de la pratique.

----------


## Laya

Ceci dit j'en suis quand même à plus de 50h de jeu, mais comme en sport on progresse pas tous à la même vitesse  :^_^:  .

----------


## nodulle

> La pratique, il n'y a que ça de vrai, c'est ce qui est particulièrement cool dans les jeux de rythme : jouer paye !  Ce n'est presque que de la pratique.


C'est clair !  ::):   Quand je pense à mon niveau quand j'ai commencé , j'en pouvais plus après 3 niveaux en facile !  ::P:  Aujourd'hui après presque 150h, je peux enchaîner les niveaux en expert pendant presque 2h en faisant quelques petites pauses.  ::happy2::  Et il ne m'est plus rare de faire des Full Combo ou presque sur la première passe d'un niveau.

----------


## 564.3

C'est bizarre, après une 20e d'heures de jeu je n'ai quasiment plus eu l'impression de progresser.
Faut dire que j'ai trouvé ma zone de confort, ça doit faire un an que je me fais quasi que des sessions de 30min en expert et ensuite je commence à trop transpirer/fatiguer.
J'ai essayé expert+ à un moment, mais le gameplay m'intéresse moins. À la base je ne suis pas spécialement fan des jeux de rythme, je suis surtout là pour éclater du cube.

D'ailleurs je suis un peu deg', je m'étais remis au jeu y a une semaine et paf, il refait trop chaud…

----------


## Kaede

C'est normal de progresser moins.
J'en suis à 100h de jeu (en 10 mois) et j'ai l'_impression_ de ne plus progresser. Mais en pratique je me rends compte que je grapille du score ci et là, j'arrive à passer (très juste) des charts encore plus difficiles, etc.
Par contre j'ai toujours aussi peu d'endurance au niveau des bras (suffisamment pour quelques chansons bien sûr, même si elles sont bourrées de mouvements amples et répétitifs).

_Si tu veux_ progresser il est impératif de jouer beaucoup de chansons variées. Si tu joues toujours le même pool de songs, et que tu ne tentes jamais des difficultés un peu plus élevées, c'est plutôt normal que tu ne progresses pas. C'est pas forcément un problème, l'essentiel c'est de s'amuser - et pas besoin de faire du Expert+ pour que ce soit un bon exercice physique.

Pour la transpi, le top c'est de jouer le matin ou le soir, sinon  :;):  Un ventilo peut aider aussi. Mais oui, la chauffe c'est contraignant.




> C'est clair !   Quand je pense à mon niveau quand j'ai commencé , j'en pouvais plus après 3 niveaux en facile !  Aujourd'hui après presque 150h, je peux enchaîner les niveaux en expert pendant presque 2h en faisant quelques petites pauses.  Et il ne m'est plus rare de faire des Full Combo ou presque sur la première passe d'un niveau.


Ce moment trop cool dans les jeux de rythme où tu passes un truc à l'instinct et après tu te dis "wow j'ai fait ça ??". Ca n'arrive pas si souvent mais ça fait toujours plaisir.

----------


## Laya

Niveau endurance je pense que ça va, après j'ai jamais fait beaucoup plus d'une heure. Par contre je sens que j'ai encore de la marge de progression niveau beat saber au moins atteindre l'expert, pour l'expert + c'est une autre paire de manche. Niveau transpiration je pense que je vais acheter quelque chose en silicone à mettre pour protéger les mousses parce que c'est vraiment pas fou leur mousses.

----------


## nodulle

Ça fait également un moment que je n'ai plus vraiment l'impression de progresser mais je me suis arrêté au niveau expert qui me satisfait amplement et j'y prends beaucoup de plaisir contrairement à l'expert+ où j'ai l'impression de souffrir. En fait je ne cherche pas spécialement la difficulté mais simplement que les patterns soient satisfaisant sur une musique je j’apprécie un minimum. Et quand je me fais une séance, c'est aussi pour me faire une bonne suée ! Donc le coté transpi ne me gène pas vraiment.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi toutes les annonces, le mode multijoueur officiel pour BeatSaber devrait sortir dans ~2 mois.
https://www.roadtovr.com/beat-saber-...ebook-connect/

Je me demande ce que ça va donner dans la pratique, j'ai eu la flemme d'installer le mod multi communautaire, mais je testerais peut-être ça.

Edit: en fait le mode multi dans 1 mois (13 oct) et le pack BTS (K-pop) en novembre

----------


## ExPanda

Je pige pas trop comment faire du multi sur ce jeu. Tout le monde joue la même chose et on compte les points à la fin ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je pige pas trop comment faire du multi sur ce jeu. Tout le monde joue la même chose et on compte les points à la fin ?


Je verrai bien un mode, où il faudrait couper le cube avant l'autre joueur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

> Je pige pas trop comment faire du multi sur ce jeu. Tout le monde joue la même chose et on compte les points à la fin ?


C'est comme ça que ça fonctionne sur les rares jeux de rythme que je connais et qui proposent du multi.

----------


## ExPanda

Je connais que des jeux à la Guitar Hero, où chaque joueur peut avoir un instrument et donc une piste différente.
Là en gros on jouera pareil, mais avec un tableau des scores des autres joueurs en même temps pour seul changement ?

Pourquoi pas hein, je suis pas en train de râler, juste de chercher à comprendre.  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'avoue que l'intéret du multi sur ce jeu me passe par dessus... autant sur Pistol Whip, avec des niveaux spéciaux, ca peut être sympa, mais la ca permet juste de se comparer a dautres joueurs en direct, plutôt que par panneau de score interposé...

----------


## 564.3

Je suppose que c'est pour discuter et déconner en même temps, notamment entre les runs quand on sélectionne le morceau.
Et t'as l'évolution des scores en temps réel pour te mettre la pression, plus peut-être quelques autres feedbacks.
On verra ce qu'ils ont prévu.

Mais ouais à la base pour moi c'est un jeu solo. Comme je disais avant, typiquement je joue à fond pendant 30min à la fin d'une session de VR.

----------


## hommedumatch

Salut. J'ai commencé Beat Saber hier.
J'ai une petite question :




> Score:
> - maintenir le combo au maximum (8x): ne pas rater de cube, ne pas toucher aux obstacles


Si je comprends bien je ne dois pas toucher les longs blocs de liquides avec mes sabres. C'est bien ça?


Concernant le multijoueur, j'imagine un duo où celui qui effectue un score bonus ajoute quelques cubes à l'autre. Comme certains dérivés du tétris. J'ai en tête le Super puzzle fighter.

----------


## 564.3

> Salut. J'ai commencé Beat Saber hier.
> 
> Si je comprends bien je ne dois pas toucher les longs blocs de liquides avec mes sabres. C'est bien ça?


Effectivement c'est pas précis:
- ne pas toucher les bombes avec les sabres, on peut avec la tête je crois
- ne pas toucher les murs avec le casque (la tête), on peut avec les sabres

Après je n'ai pas testé tous les cas de figure. Peut-être qu'on ne doit pas toucher les murs avec les mains non plus, par exemple.
Je ne sais plus ce qui est expliqué dans le tuto.

----------


## Kaede

> Peut-être qu'on ne doit pas toucher les murs avec les mains non plus, par exemple.


 Non, ça ne fait rien. Au pire, ça se vérifie simplement en jeu : en cas d'erreur la vie baisse et le compteur de combo est remis à zéro  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Non, ça ne fait rien. Au pire, ça se vérifie simplement en jeu : en cas d'erreur la vie baisse et le compteur de combo est remis à zéro


Ouais j'ai jamais essayé.
J'ai ajouté la précision dans l'OP, même si c'est expliqué dans le tuto je suppose.

----------


## Kaede

Un peu de happy core / electro ?

Les maps d'ejiejidayo sont décidemment super. J'arrive à peu près à jouer l'Expert+ ... jusqu'au mega rush à 1:10 c'est encore trop technique pour moi (à cette vitesse je perds rapidement le fil). Les types te passent ça avec une accuracy à 95% c'est à en être écoeuré  ::P: 




En passant, je n'ai vu que récemment qu'il est n°3 Japonais sur Scoresaber, #36 monde  ::O:

----------


## nodulle

Première passe en Hard et qui c'est que je vois juste au dessus de moi ?!  ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 





J'ai également fait l'Expert mais je ne tenterai pas l'Expert+ !  ::wacko:: 


Sinon 564.3, je vois que tu as perdu la première place sur Adventure of a lifetime, il va falloir me corriger ça !  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaede

0.08%  ::trollface:: 

En règle générale tu n'auras pas de mal à me battre en accuracy je pense. Je suis pas bien bon, en gros en me concentrant à fond j'arrive à ~95% max (sur des songs faciles évidemment), jamais +. Là, 94.3% je sais que c'est forcément très très proche mon maximum possible.

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon 564.3, je vois que tu as perdu la première place sur Adventure of a lifetime, il va falloir me corriger ça !


Arf je ne me rappelle plus de la map, mais vu l'écart avec le premier je risque pas aller le chercher  ::ninja:: 
Faudrait que je réinstalle le mod de scoring à l'occase.

Déjà j'essaie de finir proprement le pack Linkin Park, mais y en a quand même quelques-une qui sont trop du tricotage à mon gout et que je vais finir par laisser tomber.

----------


## Kaede

> J'ai également fait l'Expert mais je ne tenterai pas l'Expert+ !


J'ai retenté tout à l'heure, en fait je pense que c'est faisable.
J'ai test le rush 2 fois en practice et c'est passé (et pas trop salement). Par contre j'ai rejoué la song complète 2 fois ensuite et à chaque fois c'est l'instant panique : je perds le fil aux premières notes, incroyable.
J'y arriverai !  :Vibre:

----------


## Laya

Généralement quand je passe une chanson je l'a fait en A, pour choper le S ou le SS il faut couper super net avec de très grand geste c'est ça? (et faire un max de combo j'imagine)

Le pack Linkin Park j'y suis toujours pour le passer en expert, c'est pas évident, il y en a deux ou trois que j'ai réussi pour le moment, mais elles sont loin de toute être validé, je sens néanmoins que je progresse encore. Je n'ai pas encore l’âme d'un batteur  ::P: 

Pour la première fois aussi j'ai utilisé un peu le truc pour ralentir la musique pour comprendre certains passage. C'est fou comme 10% peuvent changer pas mal de chose par exemple.

----------


## Kaede

> Généralement quand je passe une chanson je l'a fait en A, pour choper le S ou le SS il faut couper super net avec de très grand geste c'est ça? (et faire un max de combo j'imagine)


https://www.reddit.com/r/beatsaber/c...tem_explained/
Tu obtiens le max de score avec un geste qui couvre un angle angle de 100/60° avant/après le bloc, et en touchant au plus près du centre du bloc. 100 points pour l'angle, 15 pour le centre. C'est, avec moins de précision, dans l'OP : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12422668

A, c'est pas génial. SS (> 90%) j'avais beaucoup de mal au début mais S (> 80%) je pense qu'à ton niveau c'est largement faisable, essaye sur une song assez facile.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Y en a ici savent à quoi va ressembler le multijoueur officiel ?

----------


## 564.3

> Y en a ici savent à quoi va ressembler le multijoueur officiel ?


À part les avatars qui ont fait râler, on n'a pas vu grand chose. Mais je ne suis pas tous les canaux à ce sujet.

Faut dire qu'il y en a qui sont habités à faire joujou avec leur avatar complet avec 5 points de tracking (intégration et IK via LIV).

En passant, celle là a un peu fait le buzz pour les commentaires YouTube




> wtf am i watching





> @makeUmove this is the greatest thing I've ever seen






Y aurait peut-être du meilleur boulot à faire sur le montage (ou la préparation), mais c'est plutôt sympa de varier les points de vue.

----------


## ExPanda

Ahah Mick Gordon qui ne s'y attendait pas !  ::P:

----------


## hommedumatch

Vous êtes bons. Je touche à peine du doigts le niveau expert. J'essaie de jouer les musiques en hard en accéléré pour m'acclimater "un peu". J'aime bien Crystallized - Camellia.

----------


## 564.3

Arf ça rage un max sur /r/beatsaber et dans les commentaires de la nouvelle mise à jour.
J'aurais peut-être du lire les news et garder une copie de l'ancienne version avant de downloader...

En gros il y en a qui n'aiment pas la nouvelle interface, d'autres qui ont des bugs de gameplay (rotation des blocs, zone de collision des murs décalée).
Et le multijoueur n'a pas l'air de tenir la charge, en plus d'être limité aux niveaux officiels (bon ça fallait s'en douter).

Je testerais quand même ça demain.

----------


## ExPanda

Merde je crois qu'il s'est mis à jour tout seul hier...
Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont foutu ?  ::mellow:: 


Edit : D'après les commentaires sur Steam faire un reset de la zone dans le jeu pourrait corriger le problème.




> POSSIBLE FIX: I reinstalled Beat Saber which DID NOT fix the issue. I then reset the room under setting and that fixed the issue. I reset the room in Beat Saber not in SteamVR


Edit 2, le retour : Tiens au fait, ça se présente sous quelle forme le multi alors ?

----------


## nodulle

Ah je l'ai pas vu passer, je vais attendre un peu du coup !  ::P:

----------


## Hideo

> Edit 2, le retour : Tiens au fait, ça se présente sous quelle forme le multi alors ?


J'ai regarde 5 minutes de stream hier, ca se resume a voir ses copains (on peut etre jusqu'a 5 dans une room je crois) et jouer un morceau en synchro et comparer ses scores a la fin. 
On peut voir les avatards des autres bouger les bras. 

La meme chose que le mod multi d'y a 2 ans mais sans le support des musiques cutoms.

----------


## ExPanda

D'acc, merci pour ta réponse.
Ca m'intéresse moyen mais bon pourquoi pas hein.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Apparemment y a pas de vocal en multi. Y a moyen de communiquer autrement (en partant du principe qu'on va être en quest sans fil) en même temps qu'on joue ?

----------


## Laya

L'interface à bien changé effectivement, je n'ai pas noté de bug sinon. Pas encore testé le multi (je sens que je vais me faire exploser XD).

Sinon je continue mes progrès petit à petit, j'ai passé une musique expert en S et une que j'avais jamais passé en B sur le pack LP.
Ceux qui sont vraiment bon à Beat saber (expert voire expert +) vous êtes du genre facilement focus ou pas (dans la vie)? J'ai l'impression que beat saber travaille pas mal la concentration sur le long terme.

----------


## 564.3

> Apparemment y a pas de vocal en multi. Y a moyen de communiquer autrement (en partant du principe qu'on va être en quest sans fil) en même temps qu'on joue ?


Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il y a de base dans le Quest pour faire du chat vocal.
Au pire tu peux toujours utiliser un ordi ou un téléphone en plus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ceux qui sont vraiment bon à Beat saber (expert voire expert +) vous êtes du genre facilement focus ou pas (dans la vie)? J'ai l'impression que beat saber travaille pas mal la concentration sur le long terme.


Je sais pas si je suis vraiment bon, mais ouais les erreurs c'est souvent des problèmes de concentration. Faut travailler dessus  ::ninja:: 
Je joue aussi à Dirt Rally 2 par exemple, où quand t'as un manque de concentration tu finis avec la voiture enroulée autours d'un arbre…
En général c'est un mélange d'habitude et de concentration, l'un compense plus ou moins l'autre.

Ça dépend de sa forme aussi, il y a des jours où j'arrive à rien et d'autres où tout est facile/automatique en mode "flow".

----------


## Kaede

> En général c'est un mélange d'habitude et de concentration, l'un compense plus ou moins l'autre.


J'aurais pas dit mieux  ::): 
Il y a aussi ces rares moments magiques dans les jeux de rythme, où tu passes un truc avec un naturel déconcertant, qui te bluffe toi-même la seconde d'après "eh j'ai fait quoi là ?". Ou l'efficacité d'avoir, en apparence, râbaché pour pas grand-chose des gestes et des variantes ad nauseum  :;):

----------


## Laya

Effectivement, je suppose que c'est la plasticité du cerveau qui permet, entre autre, de lire/agir beaucoup plus rapidement avec le temps. Ça me fait beaucoup penser à l'expérience du jongleur.
https://www.science-et-vie.com/cerve...ntissage-11352

Dernièrement d'ailleurs j'essaye de varier les musiques plutôt que de refaire une musique quand je rate, vous êtes du type ad nauseam la même musique jusqu'à ce que ça passe ou variation?

----------


## nodulle

Jamais deux fois la même chansons à part si je me rate lamentablement au début (et encore, jamais deux-trois fois de suite, je ne suis absolument pas patient !).  ::):

----------


## Kaede

Pareil ici.
Sinon ça ne réussit (souvent, pas tout le temps) pas à grand-chose sinon à m'énerver.

----------


## 564.3

J'aime bien faire tourner les morceaux aussi, surtout quand il y en a qui ont des mouvements qui me fatiguent les articulations/muscles d'une certaine façon.

Sinon j'ai testé la nouvelle version du jeu, et ça va.

Je m'en fous un peu de l'UI, du moment qu'il ne me faut pas plus de temps pour faire la même chose, mais elle est quand même plus jolie je trouve.
Le seul truc que je n'aime pas trop c'est qu'ils ont réorganisé les panneaux quand on scrolle dans les niveaux. J'aurais plutôt laissé le rang, score et combo à coté de la liste plutôt que dans le panneau 4.

J'ai joué comme d'hab, et ça roule (pas eu de bug).

Puis j'ai tenté le multi en expert. Ils devraient faire un peu de matchmaking selon le niveau, ceux avec qui je suis tombé faisaient du A-B alors que c'est rare que je ne fasse pas SS. D'un autre coté c'était instantané pour trouver une session.
Mais du coup c'était pas super intéressant, même si c'est marrant d'avoir un peu de compagnie.
Je ne suis pas sur que ça serait une bonne idée d'ajouter l'audio, mais peut-être plus d'options pour communiquer et faire des conneries entre les matchs.
Pas eu de problèmes technique en tous cas, ça marchait nickel.
Je relancerais peut-être ce mode de temps en temps ou après des patchs pour voir ce qui change, mais le solo reste le plus intéressant pour moi.

----------


## Kaede

> Mais du coup c'était pas super intéressant, même si c'est marrant d'avoir un peu de compagnie.


Pareil ici après avoir testé.

Par contre je suis blasé que l'update se soit appliquée toute seul (Steam oblige) : plus de mods. Adieu les filtres & co, autrement dit, impossible de jouer, puisqu'il m'est impossible de chercher correctement des songs à jouer  ::(: 
Plus qu'à mettre le jeu en pause car cette fois-ci ce sont les mods managers eux-mêmes qui sont pétés, snif.

----------


## 564.3

> Pareil ici après avoir testé.
> 
> Par contre je suis blasé que l'update se soit appliquée toute seul (Steam oblige) : plus de mods. Adieu les filtres & co, autrement dit, impossible de jouer, puisqu'il m'est impossible de chercher correctement des songs à jouer 
> Plus qu'à mettre le jeu en pause car cette fois-ci ce sont les mods managers eux-mêmes qui sont pétés, snif.


J'ai désactivé les mises à jour automatique sur Steam, mais j'ai quand même tendance à les faire à la chaine quand j'ai une période creuse, comme un couillon  ::ninja:: 
Ça m'a tout de même sauvé quelques fois. Mais les devs sérieux font une branche beta et une branche old-stable. Les devs de BeatSaber l'avaient déjà fait par le passé, mais pas là…

----------


## hommedumatch

> Jamais deux fois la même chansons à part si je me rate lamentablement au début (et encore, jamais deux-trois fois de suite, je ne suis absolument pas patient !).


Il faudrait que je fasse cela. Ca devient de moins en moins bon après chaque tentative. Je suis reparti en easy/normal pour apprendre à mieux découper les cubes et trouver la façon optimales de tenir mes knuckles.

----------


## pitmartinz

Franchement sympa la MAJ multi de BS !
A l'occase faudra se faire une partie entre canards !

Y a moyen d'être sur Discord en même temps pour palier au fait que le micro est pas intégré dans le jeu ?
Et c'est cross-plateform au fait ? (j'ai pas trop regardé)

----------


## 564.3

> Franchement sympa la MAJ multi de BS !
> A l'occase faudra se faire une partie entre canards !
> 
> Y a moyen d'être sur Discord en même temps pour palier au fait que le micro est pas intégré dans le jeu ?
> Et c'est cross-plateform au fait ? (j'ai pas trop regardé)


Ouais y a moyen d'ajouter du vocal avec n'importe quoi, histoire de s'écouter souffler comme des bœufs dans le micro  ::ninja:: 

Par contre pour l'instant il n'a pas l'air d'y avoir moyen d'équilibrer le niveau des joueurs. Par exemple certains en hard d'autres en expert, et/ou avec des malus.

De ce que je comprends de leur FAQ sur Twitter, ils utilisent les ressources locales aux plateformes Oculus et Steam, donc ils ne peuvent pas jouer ensemble. Ils espèrent permettre ça plus tard. Comme pour les leaderboards d'ailleurs, si je me plante pas.
https://twitter.com/BeatSaber/status...63293167472643

----------


## Kaede

Ca y est, le ModAssistant a été mis à jour, et pas mal de mods ont été mis à jour et sont à nouveaux disponibles à l'installation.
Il y a notamment le mod pour les leaderboards. Il me manque les mods proposant des filtres plus élaborés pour chercher des charts, mais ça ne tardera pas, et au moins je "peux" rejouer sans que mes scores soient dans le vent  ::): 

Il est regrettable que Steam n'autorise pas un réglage pour ne pas mettre à jour automatiquement un jeu donné.
Sur ce, backup de mon répertoire de jeu pour ne pas être gêné en cas d'update sauvage ultérieure, non mais.

----------


## nodulle

Pour info une simple réinstallation des mods ou désinstallation/installation depuis ModAssistant n'a pas fonctionnée. J'ai été obligé de désinstaller le jeu et supprimer ce qui restait dans le répertoire d'installation (penser à sauvegarder le répertoire contenant les niveaux custom). Pour tout réinstaller proprement et là les mods étaient bien chargés.

Et j'attends également le mod pour ajouter les filtres parce que quand tu as plus de 200 chansons c'est long à parcourir !  ::ninja::  Et si il y en a un qui permet de remettre l'ancienne interface je dis pas non parce qu'au final je la trouvais plus clair à lire et surtout ce qui m'horripile le plus c'est le score qui est affiché sur l'écran de droite et non plus sur l'écran central quand on sélectionne une chanson. On ne voit plus en un coup d'oeil si on l'a faites et avec quel combo et rang. On est obligé de tourner la tête ce qui est très chiant !  ::(:

----------


## Kaede

> Pour info une simple réinstallation des mods ou désinstallation/installation depuis ModAssistant n'a pas fonctionnée. J'ai été obligé de désinstaller le jeu et supprimer ce qui restait dans le répertoire d'installation (penser à sauvegarder le répertoire contenant les niveaux custom). Pour tout réinstaller proprement et là les mods étaient bien chargés.


Pareil.




> Et j'attends également le mod pour ajouter les filtres parce que quand tu as plus de 200 chansons c'est long à parcourir !


Idem.

----------


## Medjes

> Ca y est, le ModAssistant a été mis à jour, et pas mal de mods ont été mis à jour et sont à nouveaux disponibles à l'installation.
> Il y a notamment le mod pour les leaderboards. Il me manque les mods proposant des filtres plus élaborés pour chercher des charts, mais ça ne tardera pas, et au moins je "peux" rejouer sans que mes scores soient dans le vent 
> 
> Il est regrettable que Steam n'autorise pas un réglage pour ne pas mettre à jour automatiquement un jeu donné.
> Sur ce, backup de mon répertoire de jeu pour ne pas être gêné en cas d'update sauvage ultérieure, non mais.


Ils ont remis les sabres et avatars customs ?

----------


## Kaede

Aucune idée, je ne les utilise pas.
Il faut lancer le ModAssistant et vérifier.

----------


## Bibik

Chez moi les leaderboards ne fonctionnent toujours pas, et certains chansons ne se chargent plus sur l'interface de selection (preview), donc ouais, cette dernière màj est très compliquée.

Après j'ai pas fait de désinstallation complète mais j'avoue que j'ai déjà fait ça l'été dernier et que ça me fatigue un peu de le refaire ne sachant pas si Beat Games en fera une autre d'ici peu...

----------


## Kaede

Le SongBrowser est maintenant dispo  ::): 

Les leaderboards fonctionnent bien, y compris sur les songs customs.
Sinon, c'est assez rapide, la désinstallation complète, le jeu est léger à retélécharger.

Par contre je viens de voir que j'utilisais d'autres filtres en + de ce qui est proposé par le SongBrowser. Ca devait être "Enhanced Search And Filters", et c'est pas encore dispo  ::sad::  
Le casque ne va pas ressortir tout de suite du carton.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'ai testé le multi officiel avec le chat vocal d'oculus party, ça marchait très bien.
Par contre, moyen de jouer à des chansons non officielles du coup ?

On a pas tous la même version du jeu : deux jouaient sur quest et un sur rift.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai testé le multi officiel avec le chat vocal d'oculus party, ça marchait très bien.
> Par contre, moyen de jouer à des chansons non officielles du coup ?
> 
> On a pas tous la même version du jeu : deux jouaient sur quest et un sur rift.


Le mode multi officiel ne marche qu'avec les niveaux distribués par le jeu, pas ceux locaux (ou downloadés par un mod).
Je ne sais pas si c'est possible de modder ça, faut que ça passe coté serveur aussi. Il y en a peut-être qui sont sur le coup, ou remettre un mode multi non officiel.

De ce que j'ai compris le jeu utilise les fonctions des boutiques Oculus/Steam/PSVR (genre au moins les identités). Je ne pense pas qu'un Rift chez Steam pourra jouer avec un Rift chez Oculus, par exemple.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Je ne vois pas les scores de mes amis dans le leaderbord, est-ce que ça pourrait provenir du fait qu'ils sont sur quest et moi sur rift ?
Sachant qu'en multi ça marchait impec quand même…

----------


## 564.3

> Je ne vois pas les scores de mes amis dans le leaderbord, est-ce que ça pourrait provenir du fait qu'ils sont sur quest et moi sur rift ?
> Sachant qu'en multi ça marchait impec quand même…


Ah bizarre ouais, fais ptet une vérif du top du leaderboard pour voir si c'est le même.

----------


## nodulle

Petite sélection automnale. Et oui c'est l'automne, les journées raccourcissent et avec le confinement en plus la période est propice à la mélancolie alors pour pas déprimer je propose de commencer sur Dynamite de BTS pour se donner la pêche !  ::): 


BTS - Dynamite
--



Jonas Blue, MAX - Naked
--



Marshmello & Anne-Marie - Friends



A Day To Remember & Marshmello - Rescue Me



Et pour finir sur une note un peu plus électro et pour ceux qui en veulent encore plus :

Smooth – I Try

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Ah bizarre ouais, fais ptet une vérif du top du leaderboard pour voir si c'est le même.


Ouais apparemment c'est séparé… C'est nul, ça me faisait de bons objectifs d'essayer de dépasser les copains. Là je dois leur demander des screenshots de leurs scores…

----------


## 564.3

Le pack BTS est sorti, et ils ont fait un trailer assez marrant. On voit une caricature des 2 façons extrêmes de jouer: méga mouvements abusifs (plutôt mon style) et mini coups de poignet pour passer les "streams" (qui ont tendance à m'agacer).



Bref, je pense qu'il y aura de nouveau de tout dans ce pack: des niveaux avec des mouvements intéressants auxquels on peut donner de l'amplitude, et du chassage de mouche dans un volume restreint (dans tous les sens parfois, pas qu'en "stream")…
Je pense que je vais encore craquer, mais on verra ce WE, peut-être après quelques vidéos de gameplay.

----------


## nodulle

J'avais fait une capture il y a quelques semaines de FitBeat en Expert, terminé en Full combo rang SS :

----------


## hommedumatch

Joli Nodulle!
Enfin réussi ma première musique en Expert. Rum n' Bass a l'air vraiment facile comparée aux autres.

----------


## 564.3

> Joli Nodulle!
> Enfin réussi ma première musique en Expert. Rum n' Bass a l'air vraiment facile comparée aux autres.


Ah je l'aime bien celle là, globalement un rythme assez posé mais y a quelques passages un peu tordus quand même.
J'avais aussi enregistré une vidéo en expert (pas calibré nickel, mais ça va): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4CzNXe5Ek0

Sinon ouais, c'est cool que Nodulle ait fait quelques vidéos aussi. On voit qu'on a tous des styles un peu différents.

----------


## nodulle

> Joli Nodulle!


Merci  ::): 

J'en ai d'autre sur le disque, si j'ai pas trop la flemme j'essaierai d'en uploader quelques-unes.

----------


## nodulle

J'ai jamais réussi à les faire en full combo celles-là !  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai jamais réussi à les faire en full combo celles-là !


Ah c'est du beau boulot, je m'en tire rarement aussi bien sur les gros "streams".
Il y en a où je me suis un peu acharné et ça passe à force, mais suffit de partir un poil hors synchro et on foire toute la série, ça a tendance à m'agacer.

----------


## Kaede

Tu as essayé de jouer davantage des poignets ? Pour certaines chansons il n'y a guère le choix, ça va trop vite et/ou c'est trop fatiguant. J'essayerai de refaire une video à l'occasion. J'ai pas mal joué depuis que j'ai repris, et un peu progressé (beaucoup depuis ma dernière video, qui remonte).

----------


## nodulle

D'habitude j'accompagne toujours les mouvements des bras avec les poignets. Mais peut-être pas assez. J'essaierai de jouer la dessus la prochaine fois. Merci pour le conseil.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Ouais les streams je les fais plutôt avec les poignets même si ce n'est pas naturel (j'ai plutôt envie de donner des coups d'épée), et parfois je me fais surprendre. Mais quand je suis "prêt" à battre le beurre, j'ai quand même souvent un problème de timing. Je ne suis pas super bon dans les jeux de rythme à la base, c'est pour ça que j'aime bien celui là où on peut plus jouer sur le bourrinage  ::ninja:: 

Dans les refs du genre, ce YouTuber a un style plutôt cool, il fait une sorte d'ondulation avec l'ensemble du bras plutôt que faire de simples coups de poignet. Ça lui évite aussi probablement de se flinguer les poignets à force. Enfin c'est le style "tentacule" dont je parle dans l'OP.
https://www.youtube.com/c/LoganTheobald/videos
Faudrait que je retrouve la ref précise que j'ai en tête, à l'occase, pour illustrer.

----------


## Kaede

Je suis pas hyper convaincu, il va pas se flinguer les épaules/coudes au lieu des poignets ? Le risque de se faire mal avec des mouvements les plus petits "possible" me paraît moindre.  Echauffez-vous bien  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis pas hyper convaincu, il va pas se flinguer les épaules/coudes au lieu des poignets ? Le risque de se faire mal avec des mouvements les plus petits "possible" me paraît moindre.  Echauffez-vous bien


C'est un gars qui vise le haut des classements, faut de l'amplitude dans la découpe aussi. Surtout dans les passages denses, là où y a le plus de points à gratter.
Partant de ce principe, vaut mieux qu'un maximum du corps y participe pour répartir l'effort, même si c'est qu'un peu c'est déjà ça de gagné.
Enfin ces gestes doivent être le résultat d'une optimisation sur des centaines d'heures de jeu. Mais chacun s'adapte à sa physionomie.
Je n'ai pas suivi les tops scorers de Beat Saber, mais il y en a probablement qui se sont blessés aussi.

À un moment je voulais mesurer à quelle fréquence des patterns de stream classiques je sature, pour pouvoir dégager ces maps facilement en lançant un script de check. Ou au moins avoir une idée desquelles ne sont pas trop éloignées/frustrantes.

----------


## Laya

> J'ai jamais réussi à les faire en full combo celles-là !


J'ai essayé la musique de soad pour voir, j'ai direct imploser au moment difficile  ::XD::  . C'est typiquement des passages qui me bloquent, ça me fait ça aussi pour Maniac en expert + dans les moment de batterie.
Celle là en moins difficile  ::P: .

----------


## 564.3

Sinon j'avais pas suivi la scène modding pour le multi, mais ils ont l'air d'avoir sorti tout ce qu'il faut
https://github.com/Zingabopp/MultiplayerExtensions

Bon pour moi ça reste un jeu solo pour me défouler 30min en fin d'après-midi.
J'ai fini par quand même prendre le pack BTS, on verra ce que ça donne… en espérant pas trop de streams en expert.

----------


## Athelas

Hola !
Petite question en passant : pour un oculus quest 2, vous conseillez de prendre le jeu sur steam pour essayer de le modder, ou sur le store ça suffit si on est pas un "extrême scorer" mais plutôt un joueur "casual" ?

----------


## Metalink

Moi je l'ai pris sur PC parce que je sais que je vais y jouer beaucoup, mais si tu veux tester sur le Quest y'a une démo, ça tourne plutôt bien  :;):

----------


## Maalak

Bon choix de jeu, il reste un must-have en réalité virtuelle.  ::): 

Je me suis posé la question en début de semaine après avoir déballé mon Q2, et j'ai opté pour la version Quest pour ma part.
Déjà, il n'y a pas besoin de la grande puissance d'un PC pour afficher ce qu'il y a à l'écran, et cela permet d'assurer de ne pas avoir de latence, que ce soit en wifi ou en filaire.
Ensuite, cela permet ainsi de pouvoir profiter du jeu sans avoir à être collé à l'ordinateur, comme lors d'un déplacement ou pour faire tester à quelqu'un en emmenant le casque chez lui.
Le prix n'est pas un obstacle, car c'est le même sur PC et Oculus store, sachant que c'est un jeu qui n'a jamais été soldé (tout au plus existe-t-il un pack regroupant le jeu + un DLC pour gagner 5 balles, pas de quoi fouetter un chat).
Certains diront que la version PC permet d'importer des chansons faites par des amateurs, mais cela est en fait aussi possible sur le Quest, moyennant quelques manipulations. De plus, il y a déjà bien assez à faire avec les musiques incluses (sans compter les DLC), donc cette possibilité est tout à fait dispensable si on veut rester sur du casual sans prise de tête.

PS : je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre le fait de jouer beaucoup à un jeu et de le prendre sur PC puisque de toute façon, il faudra y jouer avec le casque.  ::huh::

----------


## Metalink

Effectivement j'ai pas précisé, mais en gros je sais que je vais jouer des tonnes de charts customs (j'ai déjà commencé) et tester pas mal de mods. Donc je voulais la version sur laquelle se trouve le plus la communauté, comme je suis pas mal dans les jeux de rythme  :;):

----------


## nodulle

Une map sympa pour le plaisir des yeux et des oreilles :  ::):

----------


## Maalak

> Effectivement j'ai pas précisé, mais en gros je sais que je vais jouer des tonnes de charts customs (j'ai déjà commencé) et tester pas mal de mods. Donc je voulais la version sur laquelle se trouve le plus la communauté, comme je suis pas mal dans les jeux de rythme


J'imagine que, dans ce cas, la version PC est plus facilement modable, pour peu que tu n'aies pas peur de devoir refaire tes réglages à chaque mise à jour. Aucune idée de la facilité quant à la version Quest, mais je suppose qu'il y a des bien plus experts que moi dans ce domaine.

----------


## Metalink

Je sais que tu peux au moins ajouter des charts customs, pour le reste je sais pas trop.





> Une map sympa pour le plaisir des yeux et des oreilles :


Oh très chouette ! Du coup j'ai 2 questions :
- pour jouer ce genre de charts customs faut des mods en plus ou juste la télécharger ça suffit ?
- et c'est quoi le nom du mod pour avoir l'accu à gauche ?
Merci  ::lol::

----------


## nodulle

> Oh très chouette ! Du coup j'ai 2 questions :
> - pour jouer ce genre de charts customs faut des mods en plus ou juste la télécharger ça suffit ?
> - et c'est quoi le nom du mod pour avoir l'accu à gauche ?
> Merci


Certaines map nécessite effectivement des mod pour fonctionner (ce qui est le cas de celle-là avec Noodle Extensions et Chroma). C'est indiqué sur la fiche par le mapper et également dans Beat Saber en cliquant sur le point d'interrogation en haut à droite du panneau central quand une chanson est sélectionnée.
Quand les mods nécessaires ne sont pas installés il me semble que tu ne peux pas du tout lancer la chansons. Pour la gestion des mods j'utilise ModAssistant.

L'accu à gauche ?  ::blink::  (surement une option in-game)

----------


## Metalink

Oui sous le combo, t'as ta précision et ton rang max obtenable ! J'irais voir si c'est un option IG alors  :;): 

Et j'utilise déjà le ModAssistant, mais c'est bon à savoir que les mods nécessaires sont écrits sur les charts, il faut que j'aille tester ça, merci  ::lol::

----------


## 564.3

> Une map sympa pour le plaisir des yeux et des oreilles :


Ah ouais ils se sont lachés sur le visuel là, c'est le festival  :;): 

Sinon le pack officiel BTS est plutôt bien mappé en Expert je trouve.
Il n'y a pas de streams trop haute fréquence, même si des enchainements sont rapides ils ont une structure pas trop répétitive, ou courte.
C'est globalement plus physique que les précédents, ou alors c'est moi qui ai un coup de moins bien.
La musique j'ai un peu plus de mal par contre, mais ça passe…

----------


## Kaede

> Une map sympa pour le plaisir des yeux et des oreilles :


 C'est très détente, ton truc  ::):  Très jolie map en tout cas.  Pour rester sur Sakuzyo, content d'être arrivé à passer celle-là hier (j'ai dû m'acharner un peu ...). J'ai fait 531,778 soit un peu moins que sur la video (588,386).

----------


## Athelas

> Moi je l'ai pris sur PC parce que je sais que je vais y jouer beaucoup, mais si tu veux tester sur le Quest y'a une démo, ça tourne plutôt bien


Hé ben j'ai fait ça, puis j'ai craqué, excellent, merci !!

----------


## ExPanda

> Une map sympa pour le plaisir des yeux et des oreilles :


 ::o: 

Cette map a l'air assez folle !
Bon par contre, l'impression d'avancer plutôt que les éléments t'arrivent dessus me fait un peu peur niveau cinétose.  ::unsure::

----------


## nodulle

> Pour rester sur Sakuzyo, content d'arriver à passer celle-là hier (j'ai dû m'acharner un peu ...). J'ai fait 531,778 soit un peu moins que sur la video (588,386).


Je viens de la tester (en hard et expert), vu la musique je pensais que ça aller être beaucoup plus nerveux mais en fait non. Ca passe plutôt bien !  ::): 


Sinon une autre map qui a un joli visuel :



Et je viens de me rendre compte que ce type de map est taggué "wall map" dans leur titre ou encore catégorisé "wall art" dans bsaber.

----------


## nodulle

Une map assez originale :



C'est la première fois que j'en vois une changer complétement le visuel des cubes.

----------


## 564.3

Wow y en a qui vont super loin, on commence à se retrouver avec sortes de courts-métrages.
Pas contre coté gameplay, pas facile de comprendre ce qu'on est supposé faire, et une fois qu'on sait il n'a pas vraiment l'air passionnant en soit.
Mais c'est intéressant en tous cas.

----------


## nodulle

Oui tu rates des cubes au début le temps de comprendre ensuite ça change en plein milieu. Et effectivement les patterns ne sont pas passionnant du tout, l’intérêt n'est pas là.

Quand je vois ce que les mappeurs arrivent à faire, ce que je me demande maintenant c'est quel chanteur ou groupe va nous faire un clip entièrement sous Beat Saber !

----------


## Kaede

Encore une map originale :

----------


## Maalak

Sinon, j'ai vu qu'on devrait recevoir cette année un 4ème pack de musique OST.

Tant que c'est pas du Camélia, aussi difficile que c'est une horreur à écouter, ça ne pourra être que bon.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

De ce que j'ai lu l'OST4 devrait être plus rock, en tous cas avec de la guitare saturée & co.
Ils ont tendance à nous coller du spamming haute fréquence dans ces cas là, mais on verra...

----------


## Maalak

J'aimerais bien un petit Muse s'il faut partir dans le rock.
Je serais aussi assez curieux de voir venir un lot de musiques classiques pour le délire pour faire un peu chef d'orchestre.  ::P: 

Sinon, petite question technique de jeu : y a-t-il une technique pour passer les longs enchaînements de cubes à coup sûr ? Certes, je sais bien qu'il s'agit avant tout d'une affaire de rythme, mais à un moment, ça peut faire beaucoup, et quand ça dérape dans la séquence, ça fait très mal sur les cubes suivants.
Le niveau Expert de la première musique de l'OST2 est un assez bon exemple de ce que je veux dire.
Bon, après, je ne doute pas que ça passera avec davantage d'expérience, car ça ne fait après tout qu'environ 3 semaines que je suis sur le jeu, donc je trouve déjà pas mal de pouvoir tâter les musiques Experts, mais s'il y a un ou deux truc à savoir, je ne suis pas contre.
Bon, il y a aussi les niveaux qui croisent les cubes de façon abusive, mais même là, je ne vois pas quel "truc" il pourrait y avoir hormis travailler son attention et sa vitesse.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Il y a le geste à optimiser plus ou moins aussi, selon ses gouts et son confort. Enfin ça vient avec la pratique, comme la lecture des séquences.

Les haut/bas haute fréquence j'ai tendance à les foirer en Expert+, mais y en a qui ne passent pas souvent sans casse en Expert non plus.
Certains aiment bien parce que c'est plus proche de la batterie que de la découpe au sabre, alors que je trouve ça plus frustrant qu'autre chose, mais il en faut pour tous les gouts.

Sinon les OST (contenu gratos) sont plutôt des artistes moins connus. Les gros groupes du genre Muse sont en DLC payant.
La terminologie est du genre Beat Saber OST (gratos) et Music Packs (payant).

----------


## Maalak

Oui, je me suis un peu mélangé, je parlais bien d'un DLC payant pour Muse, il ne faut pas trop rêver non plus.  ::): 
Tant mieux si le prochain OST est rock aussi, je prends.  ::): 
Mais il n'en reste pas moins que je serais curieux de voir des pistes en musique classique (en OST du coup, vu que niveau droits d'auteur, ça devrait aller), même s'il est possible que cela soit jugé moins entraînant pour enchaîner les parties que de la musique moderne.  ::P:

----------


## nodulle

Je suis tombé sur du jazz il y a pas longtemps, c'était plutôt sympa, ça change. Il faudrait que je regarde si il y en a d'autre.
Si tu veux du Muse en attendant un pack il y a Uprising qui est excellente et quelques autres également !  :;):

----------


## Kaede

Le problème avec la musique classique, c'est que ça n'est jamais joué strictement "à la partition". L'interprète joue en général de nuances dans le rythme, ce qui fait que ce serait un cauchemar à charter/mapper (et à jouer !).
C'est généralement pareil pour toute les musiques un peu anciennes : pas "trackées", mais jouée "à l'oreille" et au feeling.

-

Pour les streams rapides, il n'y a pas de secret : l'entraînement (et le mode practice).
C'est aussi ce qui me pose le + de problèmes encore aujourd'hui, et je trouve que la difficulté des streams est très très sous-évaluée dans le star rating, et qu'à l'inverse, la durée des songs pèse beaucoup trop.
Minimise autant que possible les gestes, de toute façon sur les streams tu n'as pas le choix, sur les plus rapides c'est normal de devoir renoncer à "full swing", en attendant de progresser et passer des streams plus rapides encore.
Tâche toujours de chopper un repère (par exemple, c'est la main droite ou gauche qui marque les mesures / demi mesures / quarts, ça dépendra de la chanson), avec ça c'est + faisable de reprendre si tu perds le fil.

Vois si changer de prise de manette peut t'aider, aussi. Je pense que c'est le cas de tout le monde, mais j'ai remarqué que j'ai moins de difficulté à "vibro" (c'est le terme pour les combos en haut/bas/haut répétés) en ayant la main perpendiculaire au sol, donc quand je vois des patterns comme ça, je switche pour soulager mes poignets, sacrifiant un peu d'accuracy.
Je joue en prise "claw" sur un Rift S, ça sera différent en fonction des prises.

----------


## Maalak

J'avais vu qu'il y avait un peu de Muse dans les maps customs (merci pour les liens), mais je n'ai pas encore modifié le programme pour les supporter et ne sais pas si je le ferai, car j'aime bien les classements mondiaux que je perdrais si je faisais ça (je suppose que toutes les musiques, que ce soit OST ou musiques payées, elles, restent bien ?)
Quant à la musique classique, c'est vrai qu'elle est assez sujette à l'interprétation du chef d'orchestre, mais je ne pensais pas que cela serait si différent d'une musique plus moderne. Après, je suis loin d'être un expert en musique pour affirmer que cela serait contrariant.
Pour la prise de manette, je ne la tiens plus de façon normale depuis quelques accidents d'appui sur le bouton menu en pleine partie. Désormais, je monte un peu la main et saisis le petit arceau de sécurité avec le pouce au milieu et ça fonctionne très bien. J'ai l'impression aussi d'être un peu plus rapide ainsi, mais c'est peut-être juste une impression.

Concernant les longues séquences rapides, je comprends que seul l'entraînement paiera. Bon, cela ne me traumatise pas (enfin, pas encore du moins) car je vois bien que ça paye au vu de la relative facilité que j'ai désormais pour passer certains niveaux qui étaient inenvisageables il y a 10 jours, même si je crois bien devoir m'attendre à prendre un peu plus de temps au fur et à mesure que le niveau s'élève.
D'ailleurs, c'est très amusant cette impression de jouer parfois en automatique grâce aux réflexes acquis, avec des passages passés que l'on n'aurait jamais fait si on avait réfléchi avant chaque action, je ne peux m'empêcher de faire le rapprochement avec la conduite du véhicule où on fait les choses sans vraiment y penser.

Sinon, question défi du jour : vous faites en sorte de faire des Full combos avant de passer au niveau de difficulté supérieur ou osef ?  Vous avez poncé toutes les chansons "officielles" en toutes les difficultés ?

----------


## nodulle

> J'avais vu qu'il y avait un peu de Muse dans les maps customs (merci pour les liens), mais je n'ai pas encore modifié le programme pour les supporter et ne sais pas si je le ferai, car j'aime bien les classements mondiaux que je perdrais si je faisais ça (je suppose que toutes les musiques, que ce soit OST ou musiques payées, elles, restent bien ?)


Non ça pète rien du tout. Le jeu supporte nativement les musiques custom (à part les wall map postés plus haut qui nécessite des mods). Si tu veux profiter du leaderboard des musiques custom il y a un mod dédié.




> Sinon, question défi du jour : vous faites en sorte de faire des Full combos avant de passer au niveau de difficulté supérieur ou osef ?  Vous avez poncé toutes les chansons "officielles" en toutes les difficultés ?


C'est ce que je faisais au début quand il n'y avait que 10 chansons jusqu'à ce que je sois à l'aise en expert.

----------


## Kaede

> Vous avez poncé toutes les chansons "officielles" en toutes les difficultés ?


Quasiment, j'ai dû en oublier quelques-unes (soit encore trop difficiles pour moi, soit trop difficiles pour moi la dernière fois que j'avais essayé et j'ai pas pensé à les rejouer).




> Sinon, question défi du jour : vous faites en sorte de faire des Full combos avant de passer au niveau de difficulté supérieur ou osef ?


C'est vraiment une question de préférence.
Pour progresser, l'idéal est de tout jouer (sauf les songs vraiment trop difficiles où tu serais obligé de trop bourrer pour que ça passe, et à l'inverse, les charts vraiment beaucoup trop faciles), donc varier les charts que tu joues.
Mais si tu as le sentiment de ne pas comprendre ou bien maîtriser un passage d'une map, ça vaut le coup de rejouer la map ou le passage plusieurs fois si nécessaire pour bien l'assimiler ... si la difficulté est à ta portée (parfois même après répétition c'est trop difficile, c'est normal).

Les FC, c'est un truc de scoring. Perso je manque de patience pour, à cause du syndrôme "je rate une note" ou "je score mal sur une ou des notes" où tu es bon pour recommencer la song. Je trouve ça plus frustrant encore que de perdre sur une map parce qu'elle est de trop haut niveau, j'aime davantage découvrir des charts et les "sightread" (=première lecture). D'ailleurs, les maps où le fait de jouer en sightread est un énorme handicap pour les passer (ça dépend des maps...) ont tendance à m'énerver. Bien sûr je fais une exception pour les maps qui me bottent le +.
Même si j'ai fait un score très moyen genre 70% à une map, je ne vais souvent pas rejouer la map de suite, j'y reviendrai plus tard, soit lorsque j'aurai progressé un peu pour gratter facilement du score, ou, bien bien plus tard, lorsque la map sera suffisamment facile pour que je la joue pour m'"échauffer". Ca n'est pas forcément un exemple à suivre.
tl;dr : question d'équilibre et de préference

----------


## 564.3

Pour moi c'est un peu l'inverse, j'aime bien faire un full combo. Puis le refaire, mais en mieux, pas forcément au score mais en fluidité/maitrise.

Je joue toujours régulièrement à FitBeat par exemple, c'est ce que je me mets à la fin d'une session, histoire de me finir aussi  ::ninja:: 
C'est pas un full combo à tous les coups, je rate souvent 1 ou 2 blocs, mais ça me sert de repère pour révéler mon état du moment.

----------


## Maalak

Bon, en tout cas, j'ai pu passer l'endroit qui me gênait grâce à un truc tout bête : j'ai essayé pour la première fois l'option d'entraînement peu avant l'endroit au lieu de me taper la musique en entier à chaque essai.  ::P: 
Du coup, après avoir passé l'expert sur pas mal de titre, je me suis dit que ça serait peut-être bien que je fasse aussi, avant de continuer, les Camélia en Hard que je n'avais pas encore touché.
Bon, après essais, je crois que je vais continuer à m'entraîner en expert sur les autres niveaux avant d'y retourner.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

Les maps de Camélia n'ont pas leur difficulté calibrée pareil.
It's a trap  ::P:

----------


## Maalak

Ca passe de mieux en mieux pour les experts que j'arrive à passer, même si un petit nombre résiste encore.
Bon, les Camélia déjà, évidemment, mais aussi la FitBit évoquée plus haut. dès les premiers cubes qui nous arrivent dans la figure au départ, c'est déjà un peu trop avec tous les blocs croisés qu'il y a dans le pack, et on se tape ensuite la succession de murs à gérer au micro-poil, ce niveau est d'une difficulté autrement plus élevée que la plupart des autres musiques.
J'ai essayé aussi l'Expert 2 sur les niveaux que je réussis, mais ça va vite quand même (et je parle là simplement de la vitesse, pas de difficultés techniques type enchaînements ou cubes croisés), quelque chose me dit que ça prendra du temps pour passer ça.  ::sad:: 

[Edit] Bon, par contre, me frotter aux Expert 1 des autres niveaux aura bien porté ses fruits puisque j'ai pu passer les Hard de Camélia.  ::lol:: 
C'est fou quand même comment on a un peu l'impression que le corps joue tout seul dans certains enchaînements.  ::): 
J'attendrai maintenant d'avoir passé les 3 derniers experts 1 me manquant dans les autres séries, voire réussir quelques Expert 2, avant de tenter le mode Expert 1 de celle-ci.  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

J'ai test un peu de streamer du BS cette semaine : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/899715032
Une session pas mal avec plusieurs nouveau passes (à 0:35:50 (Blaster Exp+) mais pas que)... mais le setup n'était pas bon - FOV à la ramasse, j'avais encodé sur le CPU alors d'utiliser VCE qui fonctionne 10 fois mieux... => je remets ça ce soir avec un setup plus propre.

Et maintenant que j'ai un setup tout propre, je compte remettre ça régulièrement  :;): 

@Maalak : c'est "Expert+" pas Expert 1 et 2  :;): 
Les maps de la campagne sont globalement pas mauvaises, mais, pour les avoir rejouées récemment (pour practice mon accuracy, je peine à dépasser les 96% ...), certaines sont pas géniales.
Pour les customs, partir sur les "curations" sur Beatlist me paraît pas mal.
Pour FitBit, je dirais que le truc est de bouger le moins possible (mon style a complètement changé par rapport à quand je débutais, aujourd'hui impossible que je m'éloigne trop du spot de "centrage" et impossible également que je tape IRL avec un controller. Enfin j'espère que c'est impossible héhé).

EDIT : je remets ça demain dimanche...

----------


## leeoneil

::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O:  
Avec ma copine on kiffe beat saber (surtout depuis qu'elle arrive à me battre), on est tout content quand on passe un niveau en hard ou (expert suivant la musique)....
Mais là c'est quoi ce truuuuuuuuuc ???????

On dirait un jeu différent, comment on en arrive à jouer comme ça ?
Tu prend un niveau que tu accélère au fur et à mesure ? C'est de l'apprentissage par coeur ? C'est du réflexe ?
 ::O:

----------


## hommedumatch

J'en suis à essayer de terminer les derniers niveaux hard qui restent et entamer les niveaux experts.
Comme dans la scène de Matrix dans le dojo. Il faut se libèrer l'esprit. 
La progression est plus lente. Je tiens mes controllers Valve Index du bout des trois doigts avec la dragonne et le petit élastique pour plus de flexibilité.
Il faut penser et apprendre les enchainements possibles entre cubes pour faire de bons mouvements amples. Le cerveau n'a plus besoin d'y penser pour se focaliser sur la concentration.

L'expert +, c'est vraiment autre chose. Je vais devoir apprendre à vivre avec des sabres lasers je pense. Tartiner la biscotte, découper les légumes, ouvrir le courrier.

----------


## Kaede

> Avec ma copine on kiffe beat saber (surtout depuis qu'elle arrive à me battre), on est tout content quand on passe un niveau en hard ou (expert suivant la musique)....
> Mais là c'est quoi ce truuuuuuuuuc ???????
> 
> On dirait un jeu différent, comment on en arrive à jouer comme ça ?
> Tu prend un niveau que tu accélère au fur et à mesure ? C'est de l'apprentissage par coeur ? C'est du réflexe ?


Globalement, il n'y a pas de par coeur, sur les maps avec certaines transitions un peu piégeuses, les avoir jouées plusieurs fois permet de réagir un peu plus tôt (et d'être moins surpris/déstabilisé) mais c'est tout.
Je n'ai aucun mérite, j'ai 200h au compteur.
Practice makes perfect !
EDIT : par contre la map dont je parlais (Blaster), je la jouais régulièrement pour voir enfin si j'allais y arriver, donc je la connaissais bien, pas par coeur bien sûr. Ca aide toujours, même si elle n'a pas spécialement de "pièges". J'ai fait plein de misses dessus !

Sinon j'ai jeté l'éponge sur le streaming hier après avoir constaté que je droppais des frames plus souvent avec et c'est trop frustrant de ruiner un bon score (sur des songs qui vont jusqu'à 5 minutes pour les plus longues !!) à cause de ça. J'attendrai le renouvellement de ma config' et me contenterai de video sur Youtube de temps en temps en attendant  ::):

----------


## Bibik

> Avec ma copine on kiffe beat saber (surtout depuis qu'elle arrive à me battre), on est tout content quand on passe un niveau en hard ou (expert suivant la musique)....
> Mais là c'est quoi ce truuuuuuuuuc ???????
> 
> On dirait un jeu différent, comment on en arrive à jouer comme ça ?
> Tu prend un niveau que tu accélère au fur et à mesure ? C'est de l'apprentissage par coeur ? C'est du réflexe ?


Je te rassure, chacun à ses limites (j'ai 100+ heures et j'ai jamais fait de SS même sur une map easy, l'expert + est insurmontable etc...) et on s'en fout !

Le jeu est plutôt cool dans le sens où tu ne manques rien ou tu n'as aucun intérêt à performer plus qu'hier. Le fun reste quoi qu'il arrive. Quand on sent qu'on a fait le tour, au lieu d'essayer de top scorer la même map on en télécharge de nouvelles et en voiture Simone ! Juste un peu dommage que beaucoup de mappers sont aussi de gros joueurs et ne proposent que de l'expert ou de l'expert + ce qui fait que l'audience de leurs maps reste ultra limitée, mais à part ça, tant vous vous éclatez à votre niveau j'veux dire...

----------


## Laya

j'ai un peu moins de 100h mais pareil je plafonne à l'expert environ (j'en rate certaines, j'en réussie certaines) et effectivement ça ne gène pas pour s'amuser (surtout qu'actuellement je fais un gros roulement de jeu dans le genre).

Si tu veux progresser coûte que coûte il ne faut pas hésiter à faire des chansons un peu plus dure que sa zone de confort mais on finit tous par taper sur une limite je pense; plus ou moins rapidement et selon le temps de jeu.

----------


## nodulle

> Je te rassure, chacun à ses limites (j'ai 100+ heures et j'ai jamais fait de SS même sur une map easy, l'expert + est insurmontable etc...) et on s'en fout !
> Juste un peu dommage que beaucoup de mappers sont aussi de gros joueurs et ne proposent que de l'expert ou de l'expert + ce qui fait que l'audience de leurs maps reste ultra limitée, mais à part ça, tant vous vous éclatez à votre niveau j'veux dire...


C'est pour ça que c'est intéressant d'arriver à jouer au niveau expert. Ca t'ouvre la possibilité de jouer la grande majorité des maps custom. L'expert+ est vraiment pour les fous furieux, ceux qui veulent se dépasser, aller encore plus loin. Après est-ce que l'audience de leurs maps est ultra limité, si tu parles uniquement de l'expert+ alors oui. Mais si tu parles également de l'expert je ne suis pas sûr. Plus tu joues, plus tu as tendance à t'améliorer (et donc progresser dans les niveaux), plus tu diversifies les maps (parce que si tu tournes toujours sur les mêmes tu vas finir par être lassé), atteindre le niveau expert au bout d'un moment est donc dans la logique. De plus une fois que tu es à l'aise à un certain niveau tu ne reviens quasiment jamais dans la difficulté inférieure (à part si le niveau est inhabituellement dur comme les Camelia) parce que c'est trop facile et tu te fais vite chier (à part bien sûr pour le plaisir de la musique et les Wallmap).

Si vous voulez une chanson précise dans un niveau en particulier certains gros mapper comme Joetastic loue leur service !  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Question aux experts sur mon problème actuel : comment vous arrivez à enchaîner les droite-gauche (double cubes ou couleurs inversées) rapides ?
Parce que là, on ne peut pas se contenter d'un mouvement de poignet pour aller vite, il faut faire une rotation du corps pour accompagner le mouvement, et c'est pas la même quand on n'a plus 20 ans.  ::sad::

----------


## Kaede

Tu n'utilises pas assez toute l'amplitude dont tu disposes avec les bras et les poignets je suppose (pourquoi tu serais _obligé_ de tourner le corps ?)
C'est pas un pattern facile de base, j'ai toujours été peu précis sur ce genre de trucs.

----------


## 564.3

> Question aux experts sur mon problème actuel : comment vous arrivez à enchaîner les droite-gauche (double cubes ou couleurs inversées) rapides ?
> Parce que là, on ne peut pas se contenter d'un mouvement de poignet pour aller vite, il faut faire une rotation du corps pour accompagner le mouvement, et c'est pas la même quand on n'a plus 20 ans.


Rotation de ce que tu peux, mais il y a peut-être des limites physiques selon les gens.
Éventuellement à force d'optimiser un peu plus lentement, ça passera plus facilement rapidement.
Mais si t'as des problèmes d'articulation du dos ou je ne sais quoi, vaut mieux bien s'échauffer avant de te pousser à bout.
Et vaut mieux le faire de toute façon.

Edit: Faut aussi prendre l'habitude de la portée de sabres, quand on tape avec le bout on peut faire pas mal de mouvements à moitié.
C'est notamment nécessaire pour tous ceux où on fracasse les controleurs l'un contre l'autre sinon.

----------


## Kaede

Quelques replays maps (pas de cam', flemme ...) de customs sympa

Facile



Plus difficile (très fun comme map, les bursts calés sur le clavecin entre autres c'est fun)



Et une map + portée sur l'endurance pour se tuer les bras (mass misses incoming).
Passée de justesse, lors des tentatives précédentes j'ai craqué, ou me suis planté lorsque la map change un peu (ça désarçonne).

----------


## Maalak

Ouais, autant la première ça pourrait bien se passer, autant je ne pense pas avoir le niveau pour les deux autres, et je me demande d'ailleurs si je l'aurai jamais quand je vois comment je cale devant n'importe quelle carte Expert+.  ::P: 
Bon, après, il y a quand même une progression constante assez nette depuis mes débuts dans le jeu il y a 6 semaines, mais ce dernier niveau de difficulté me semble un gros gap à passer. Tous les canards jouant à ce jeu arrivent bien à jouer à ce niveau de difficulté Expert+ (sur quelques niveaux j'entends, je ne parle pas de finir les camélia en E+ en rigolant) ?

Du coup, pour me détendre un peu après avoir un peu trop buté sur l'E+, j'ai à peu près terminé la campagne que j'avais un peu laissée en plan, qui passe étrangement bien lorsqu'on a davantage d'expérience, et est un bon signe de la progression constante évoquée ci-dessus.  ::): 
Je mets "à peu près" car il me reste encore deux cartes à finir, mais je ne suis pas certain d'avoir envie tant le principe saoule : il s'agit de faire une grande distance avec les mouvements de sabres, et même en m'agitant pourtant bien, j'échoue à plus de 20% du but demandé. Donc bof, je ne sais pas si vous avez vous-même tout passé, mais je ne suis pas convaincu que le jeu en vaille la chandelle vu le manque de fun de ce type d'épreuve.

----------


## Kaede

J'ai dû en parler plus tôt dans ce topic, mais j'ai laissé de côté pendant longtemps les Expert+ officielles sur lesquelles je butais pas mal (pour jouer des maps custom) car lassé, et j'y suis revenu de temps à autre un peu plus tard.
Il m'a fallu attendre assez longtemps pour plier les dernières. Chacun progresse un peu à son rythme et c'est normal.
J'ajoute que les maps officielles, y compris les Expert+ ne sont pas toutes super fun, il y en a des bien, quelques très bien, et certaines nazes (les mappers ont plus d'expérience aujourd'hui).

La première video que j'ai postée à priori c'est à peu près du niveau Expert officiel (difficile à dire vu que les customs ont leur propre échelle).
Par contre la dernière je pense pas me mouiller en disant c'est plus dur que les maps Expert+ des OSTs 1/2/3  ::):  La première je la joue pépère, tandis que la dernière je m'accroche pour essayer de pas perdre  :;):  Ca se reflète dans mes scores. 
Donc oui il y un gouffre (il s'est passé du temps entre la période où je jouais majoritairement des maps Expert et aujourd'hui), c'était pour mettre et des maps difficiles (à mon niveau) et au moins une plus abordable dans le même post. 

Là aussi j'ai dû en parler un peu plus haut, mais si comme moi à l'époque tu as passé la plupart des niveau Expert officielles et te lasse de buter sur les Expert+, je ne peux que te recommander de tester des customs  ::):  Hors maps ranked, la difficulté quel que soit son expérience est de trouver des maps à son niveau, il faut fouiller, tester un peu (ne pas hésiter à regarder les stats des maps aussi : le nombre de cubes par seconde, la vitesse de défilement). Si tu as la flemme ou est perdu, on peut te recommander des maps sur ce topic, sinon il y a BeastSaver.




> Je mets "à peu près" car il me reste encore deux cartes à finir, mais je ne suis pas certain d'avoir envie tant le principe saoule : il s'agit de faire une grande distance avec les mouvements de sabres, et même en m'agitant pourtant bien, j'échoue à plus de 20% du but demandé. Donc bof, je ne sais pas si vous avez vous-même tout passé, mais je ne suis pas convaincu que le jeu en vaille la chandelle vu le manque de fun de ce type d'épreuve.


Il faut prendre la bonne habitude de faire des swings complets (100° avant impact, 60° après) pour le scoring mais au-delà c'est "gaspiller" de l'énergie pour rien.
J'avais fait toute la campagne mais j'avais également trouvé quelques-uns des challenges pas funs.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais pas trop fan de certains passages de la campagne non plus.

Les challenges du genre "ne pas bouger" peuvent aider pour appréhender l'expert+ (en gros chasser les mouches avec des coups de poignet), par contre ceux où on doit faire une certaine distance avec les mains est bizarrement calibré. J'avais l'impression que faire un grand mouvement (déplacement, pas rotation) pour couper les blocs ne suffit pas, faut aussi faire des moulinets pendant les moments calmes. Ou en tous cas c'est facile à passer comme ça, j'aurais préféré qu'ils revoient l'algo de découpe plutôt.

Ceux où faut gérer l'énergie (caser des bad cuts & co) sont un peu bizarres, mais finalement c'est quand même intéressant j'ai trouvé. Sur le fond ça ne change pas grand chose, mais ça fait une ressource de plus à gérer.

----------


## nodulle

J'ai trouvé que c'était un peu de la merde ces objectifs à la con qui te force à mal jouer (fait X missing et bad cut). C'est vraiment contre intuitif, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à en passer certains. Si ça t'apprenais à bien jouer je dis pas mais là non c'est tout l'inverse. Ça ne sert à rien. Je trouve que c'est le gros point négatif de cette campagne. Je comprends pas trop pourquoi ils ont mis ça. Ils ne savaient peut-être pas trop quoi mettre comme objectif. Je me suis un peu forcé à la finir (juste histoire d'avoir tous les succès steam du jeu  ::ninja:: ). Sinon il y a des campagnes additionnelles via un mod, mais jamais vraiment testé.

----------


## Kaede

^ Pas mieux.
Sinon, si tu veux évaluer facilement la "qualité" de tes swings (overswing, underswing et autre), il y a un chouette mod qui s'appelle BeatSavior et te fournit plein de stats détaillées sur tes parties.
Underswing ça fait dégringoler le score, overswing c'est pas grave mais c'est un effort pour rien.

----------


## 564.3

Aux premières tentatives j'ai trouvé le coup des bads cuts un peu naze aussi, disons qu'ils auraient pu faire un mode où c'est vu de façon positive.

On peut voir ça comme inverser volontairement le sens de la flèche (interdit plutôt qu'obligatoire) en gérant une jauge d'énergie. Il faut optimiser la prise de risque pour baisser sa barre d'énergie au moment opportun, où c'est moins probable d'enchainer les conneries. Voir même prendre des raccourcis parfois. J'y vois une sorte d'aspect puzzle game et décision du "chemin" qu'on veut prendre pour arriver à l'objectif.

Sur le fond c'est plutôt pas mal, dommage qu'ils ne l'aient pas plus développé et présenté comme ça. Par exemple une jauge rouge/bleue avec les cuts en suivant la flèche qui font monter le bleue, les cuts ailleurs qui font monter le rouge, et si un des deux est à fond c'est game over. Puis des patterns prévus pour, avec des passages où la décision est plus ou moins évidente ou libre selon son gout.

Ça me fait un peu penser au mode "sans flèche", où c'est à nous de trouver les enchainement les plus fluides, même si en général c'est assez évident et qu'on n'a pas la barre d'énergie à gérer (à part si on rate, mais on ne prend pas des risques volontairement).

Dans le jeu de base on fait déjà un peu ça, mais au niveau mécanique gestuelle pour réaliser les enchainements fléchés de façon optimale (ou correctement déjà).

À chaque fois c'est un "twist", donc ça change la façon d'aborder le jeu, même si au final on ne fait que donner des coups dans tous les sens.
Je préfère le mode de base où on ne se pose pas de questions et on enchaine en suivant les flèches, mais les autres sont quand même intéressants.

----------


## hommedumatch

Propre mais pas assez précis. Un peu raide après avoir touché certains cubes. Oublié de baisser le volume du micro. Gloups.


Petite devinette : Qui reconnaît l'oeuvre de pirate en fond sur Rum n' Bass ?

----------


## Darth

T'es meilleur a buter du cube quand ils te répondent pas avec de la chevrotine pleine poire  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Propre mais pas assez précis. Un peu raide après avoir touché certains cubes. Oublié de baisser le volume du micro. Gloups.
> 
> Petite devinette : Qui reconnaît l'oeuvre de pirate en fond sur Rum n' Bass ?


Ah ça va pour le micro, je pensais qu'on allait t'entendre souffler comme un bœuf  ::ninja:: 
Aucune idée pour le film, j'ai mis du temps à voir qu'il y en avait. Mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de culture à ce sujet.

Sinon bonne prestation, l'avatar est un assez rigide avec 3 points de tracking de toute façon. D'ailleurs je voulais aussi retenter ça avec un à la ceinture pour voir comment ça rend, mais j'ai toujours eu la flemme. Peut-être ce WE.

J'en avais faite une vidéo en foutant la caméra virtuelle au dessus sur un mode 360°, façon Hotline Miami



C'est plutôt marrant, dommage que le fond soit crados avec cette vue (j'avais viré des effets et je ne sais plus quoi).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'es meilleur a buter du cube quand ils te répondent pas avec de la chevrotine pleine poire


Le jour où y a des sabres laser dans Pavlov, ça rigolera moins  ::P: 
Bon, par contre on défoncera tout dans la pièce…

----------


## Kaede

Sympa vos video !
Tu as des capteurs aux pieds aussi (hommedumatch) ? Ou l'avatar bouge de temps en temps les pieds pour faire "comme si" ?

----------


## hommedumatch

Non. LIV VR gère le minimum de déplacement. L'idéal c'est bien sûr les tracker vive aux pied et à la taille, cela ferait plus naturel. Ce programme gère bien cela.
Ah ouais, vu de haut, le 360° c'est bien tricky.



> T'es meilleur a buter du cube quand ils te répondent pas avec de la chevrotine pleine poire


Hin hin. Vivement Lundi. La cabane a du succès sinon.

----------


## Darth

J'y vais au moins deux fois par jour a la cabane, avant que tu la fasses j'ai du choper toutes les mst de la forêt en utilisant les cerfs mort pour me soulager.

----------


## Metalink

A vous lire ça m'a motivé à lancer le jeu, du coup pour me faire plaisir je me suis pris le pack Linkin Park et bah j'ai pas été déçu ... Les charts sont super dures  :Vibre: 
Par contre elles sont vraiment quali et j'adore l'ambiance dans l'espèce de tunnel, ça ajoute beaucoup à l'immersion je trouve !

----------


## Maalak

Ouais, je pense qu'on peut les mettre après les camélia dans l'ordre de difficulté.
En tout cas, c'est mon ressenti (mais je n'ai en revanche pas acheté tous les packs).

----------


## Laya

> A vous lire ça m'a motivé à lancer le jeu, du coup pour me faire plaisir je me suis pris le pack Linkin Park et bah j'ai pas été déçu ... Les charts sont super dures 
> Par contre elles sont vraiment quali et j'adore l'ambiance dans l'espèce de tunnel, ça ajoute beaucoup à l'immersion je trouve !


C'est pile poil ma limite en ce moment. Linkin park en expert, je crois qu'il m'en manque quelque une que j'ai pas réussi et je n'arrive pas encore à tout les coup celle que j'ai réussi. Du coup c'est parfait pour moi  ::P:  .

J'en déduis que j'aurais du mal sur du camélia. 
J'essaye toujours la custom Maniac de carpenteur brut en expert + mais rien à faire un peu comme question en expert de soad qu'un canard avait poster les enchainements rapide je les rates assez systématiquement, difficile à dire si je vais torp vite ou trop lentement, en tout cas je n'ai pas le rythme  :^_^: .

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon bonne prestation, l'avatar est un assez rigide avec 3 points de tracking de toute façon. D'ailleurs je voulais aussi retenter ça avec un à la ceinture pour voir comment ça rend, mais j'ai toujours eu la flemme. Peut-être ce WE.


Bon j'ai voulu tester direct en espérant que la 3e manette soit gérée comme un tracker par Liv, mais je ne vois pas comment.
Il faudrait la faire passer pour un tracker en modifiant un paramètre du firmware, mais c'est chiant vu que j'alterne souvent entre mes manettes Vive et Index.
Sinon il semblerait que Natural Locomotion fasse la conversion du type de device à la volée. 10 balles juste pour ça, c'est ballot. Je ferais déjà le test en bricolant le firmware plutôt…
Edit: en fait la doc de Liv dit que Natural Locomotion fout le bordel plus qu'autre chose

D'ailleurs je n'avais pas remarqué avant qu'on pouvait positionner des trackers sur le corps au niveau de SteamVR, l'info doit être prémachée via OpenVR. J'espère que ça va aussi être géré à OpenXR, actuellement ils ont une extension pour les mains et les yeux mais pas le corps.

----------


## Maalak

Bon, ça y est, je me suis décidé à patcher Beat Saber sur mon Quest 2 histoire d'accéder moi aussi aux maps customs (d'ailleurs, le dernier pack proposé sur bsaber, K/DA, n'est vraiment pas mal du tout, il vaut bien à mon sens certaines extensions payantes).
Bon, en revanche, je suis assez frustré parce qu'en faisant cela, j'ai perdu l'accès au multijoueurs (bon, ça, je m'en fiche un peu) mais surtout aux scores. Ce n'était pas vraiment une surprise, mais c'est juste un peu ennuyeux.
Du coup, j'ai regardé un peu comment corriger cela et ai trouvé le mode scoresaber à installer sur le casque.
Sauf qu'en fait, cela ne semble pas fonctionner car j'ai constamment le message "something went wrong. Check your internet connection" dans les panneaux des scores alors que tout va pourtant très bien dans ma connexion.
J'ai pourtant suivi à la lettre les instructions d'installation en liant mon compte à Steam (malgré le jeu acheté sur l'oculus store, mais c'était conseillé) et en générant le fichier .zip à uploader sur le site après avoir synchronisé le casque. Mais non, rien à faire, j'ai toujours ce message qui apparaît sur les scores. J'ai essayé de redémarrer le casque, jouer en mode filaire ou natif oculus, en lancement direct ou via bmbf, rien à faire.
Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà rencontré ce problème et aurait-il une solution ?
A défaut, il me reste le mode "Party" pour conserver mes scores en local, mais ce n'est pas pareil et en plus il y aurait un risque de les perdre par effacement ou changement d'appareil.

[Edit] Ah, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une histoire de mise à jour. SS fonctionnerait avec la version 1.13.0 de de bs alors qu'on en est à la version 1.13.2. Ca m'embête pas mal si c'est ça, surtout sans visibilité sur une future mise à jour de ce mod.  :tired:

----------


## Kaede

Oui hélas, c'est ça.
Quasiment à chaque mise à jour du jeu, les mods sont pétés.
Certains sont mis à jour rapidement pour la version PC (des fois non, ça https://github.com/chrislee0419/Enha...archAndFilters par exemple : RIP), mais la situation est pire sur Quest.

La 1.13.2 étant sortie il y déjà un mois, on peut croiser les doigts pour que ça ne tarde plus trop. Mais officiellement, c'est "when it's done".

Je pense que tes scores réalisés avant ton install ScoreSaber sont encore là, et tu les retrouveras si tu déinstalles ScoreSaber.

----------


## Maalak

C'était ma première installation de ScoreSaber, donc je n'aurai rien à reprendre, mes seuls scores enregistrés étant sur le tableau officiel auquel je n'ai plus accès.
Le plus pénible aura surtout été que c'était la première fois, justement, parce que j'ai passé littéralement des heures à installer, réinstaller et essayer tant et plus, finalement pour rien.
Enfin, tant pis, je ferai avec le Party mode en attendant, mais clairement, l'absence du tableau des scores enlève un peu d'intérêt car si jouer à de nouvelles cartes est très bien, c'est encore mieux lorsqu'on peut voir son évolution sans le risque de la perdre à la moindre mise à jour ou mauvaise manipulation.

Bon, ceci dit, l'ajout de cartes fonctionne bien, ça reste quand même le principal. Il ne reste plus qu'à trouver de bonnes cartes en Hard, voire Expert (je voulais tenter le trip musique classique mais n'ai rien trouvé de satisfaisant). J'espère que le système de curation m'aidera bien en cela.

----------


## Kaede

Je peux te recommander ces deux-là jouées hier, elles sont fun et dispo dans une large palette de difficulté :
https://scoresaber.com/leaderboard/311333
https://scoresaber.com/leaderboard/317893

----------


## Maalak

Je n'ai pas trop aimé, musicalement parlant, c'est pas trop ma came.

Sinon, j'ai passé l'expert de Fit Bit qu'il me restait pour achever d'avoir réalisé l'expert sur toutes les cartes de base hors-Camélia.  ::): 
On ne va pas se mentir, c'est quand même bien cardio comme carte. Il y en a d'autres avec une visée identique, sans étendre à toutes les cartes rapides qui vont être difficiles et fatiguer, mais sans que ce soit leur objectif comme on peut considérer que ça l'est pour Fit Bit ?

Au passage, une mise à jour du jeu vient d'être déployée, donc faites gaffe avec vos mods qui ne seront encore une fois pas compatibles.

PS : Finalement, tu nous rejoins quand sur Beat Saber, Qiou ? Je sais que tu vas lire ce topic.  ::ninja:: 
Crache l'argent Achète ce jeu, ça te fera du bien.  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

> On ne va pas se mentir, c'est quand même bien cardio comme carte. Il y en a d'autres avec une visée identique, sans étendre à toutes les cartes rapides qui vont être difficiles et fatiguer, mais sans que ce soit leur objectif comme on peut considérer que ça l'est pour Fit Bit ?


Pas sûr d'avoir compris la question ?

Fit Bit te fatigue peut-être parce que tu bouges beaucoup (le corps / la tête) mais en pratique on peut beaucoup minimiser ses mouvements .

Pour le cardio, les songs avec plein de jumps (comme "To the Top" que j'ai postée plus haut), c'est pas mal. Ca tue les bras - c'est ça qui fait que c'est du cardio en fait ...
Ca peut se faire au poignet mais c'est difficile et pas bien précis. Quand je sens plus mes bras, je passe en mode T. rex / full poignets quelques secondes pour laisser souffler puis je reprends  ::P:  Ca aide.

Vitality remix, que j'ai postée plus haut, est un super candidat aussi, mais je ne me rappelle plus à quoi ressemblent les maps Hard/Expert.

Les maps chargées en jumps ça se trouve, mais de tête je ne saurais pas t'en recommander de plus faciles.

----------


## Maalak

On peut considérer qu'une carte difficile en expert + est cardio, mais je ne pensais pas vraiment à ça.
Je parlais plutôt de cartes simplement en Difficile (éventuellement Expert si elle n'est pas trop difficile), mais nécessitant de bouger (squat, écarts), et pas seulement les bras. En gros pour laquelle le travail à faire ne repose pas essentiellement sur la simple vitesse de battage des bras.
Oh, et écoutables bien sûr, la techno hardcore, ça ne passe vraiment pas trop selon mes goûts.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

J'avais pas vu parce que le changelog de base était trop résumé, dans la dernière mise à jour il y a des nouveaux modificateurs:
https://www.roadtovr.com/beat-saber-...layer-badgers/




> - Super Fast Song – 150% speed
> - Pro Mode (beta) – Hitboxes are the same size as cubes
> - Strict Angles (beta) – You need to match your swing to the arrow direction more precisely
> - Small Notes (beta) – Notes art 50% smaller (but hitboxes aren’t reduced quite as far)
> - Zen Mode – No notes or UI, just enjoy the music and lights!


Dommage qu'il n'y ait toujours pas de modificateur qui prend en compte l'amplitude du mouvement de découpe.

----------


## Athelas

> On peut considérer qu'une carte difficile en expert + est cardio, mais je ne pensais pas vraiment à ça.
> Je parlais plutôt de cartes simplement en Difficile (éventuellement Expert si elle n'est pas trop difficile), mais nécessitant de bouger (squat, écarts), et pas seulement les bras. En gros pour laquelle le travail à faire ne repose pas essentiellement sur la simple vitesse de battage des bras.
> Oh, et écoutables bien sûr, la techno hardcore, ça ne passe vraiment pas trop selon mes goûts.


Je plussoie, ça m’intéresserait bien des cartes cardio aussi, avec ces passages squat

C'est juste dommage qu'il y ait un si gros gap "mode hard" et "mode expert" parce que la majorité des évitements on les trouve sur les modes expert, et j'ai pas le niveau (bon je joue en mode no fail, mais c'est vraiment le côté bouger qui me plait, pas le côté épileptique du poignet)

Du coup j'ai remarqué que les cartes "sans flèches" proposaient quand même de bien mouliner des bras, mais pas d'évitement... (après je connais encore assez mal le jeu, si vous avez des réponses la dessus, c'est top, merci)

----------


## Maalak

*flash news*

Le nouveau pack OST #4 devrait sortir dans le courant de la semaine.  ::lol:: 

Bon, en revanche, cela obligera à faire la mise à jour si on veut en profiter de suite, dilemme, dilemme ...  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> *flash news*
> 
> Le nouveau pack OST #4 devrait sortir dans le courant de la semaine. 
> 
> Bon, en revanche, cela obligera à faire la mise à jour si on veut en profiter de suite, dilemme, dilemme ...


Ah cool, on verra ce que ça donne.

Sinon j'avais raté la vidéo d'explication des nouveaux modes, et zappé celui qui fait des petits cubes, je tenterais bien.
J'ai testé pro mode, ça ne change pas grand chose.
Par contre strict angles est plus problématique. Il y a des patterns que je considère "bullshit" parce qu'ils forcent à foutre des coups de poignet plus ou moins bizarres (ou je n'ai pas vu la logique), du coup j'ai tendance à frapper volontairement avec un angle alternatif plus naturel.

----------


## Kaede

L'OST 4 est sortie !

4 nouvelles songs, avec difficultés de Easy à Expert+ pour toutes.

Ca tourne autour de 5.5 NPS en Exp+ sauf pour Spin Eternally (7.65).

Aperçu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5PSSN_FXWs

----------


## Athelas

J'ai bien aimé, y'a un changement de scène aussi pour plein d'autres pistes classiques ?

----------


## Maalak

Plus qu'à attendre la mise à jour des mods pour appliquer la mise à jour, j'espère que ça ne sera pas trop long.  :Emo:

----------


## leeoneil

Oh cool merci pour l'info sur l'OST !

----------


## 564.3

Il y a pas mal de passages "bullshit" je trouve dans cette OST 4, mais le mapper officiel a toujours cette tendance des que la musique est un peu bourrine.

Enfin une fois qu'on les connait ce n'est plus vraiment gênant, on fait l'enchainement de coups de poignets (qui ne sont pas trop longs) et on passe aux séquences plus cools. Au final j'aime bien la première map.

Bon, est un Camelia. Déjà ça vrille les tympans, et en plus c'est la foire aux coups de poignets. Pour l'instant j'ai tenté qu'une fois en expert, et les patterns de la première moitié sont pas trop mal. Jusqu'à un moment où j'avais pas la séquence de coups de poignets, qui était trop longue -> game over. Je vais quand même un peu insister, il y a peut-être seulement un passage du genre.

----------


## Kaede

Joie, j'ai enfin passé cette map  ::):  Tout juste S...




Désolé pour la musique  ::P: 

Sinon, j'ai testé l'OST 4, même avec du recul, la vitesse de déplacement semble vraiment un peu lente en hard ? Et surtout il y a pas mal de patterns plutôt moisis (exemple : 2 blocs au même endroit à frapper avec la même main, parfois justifié par la musique, plus souvent indésirable / désagreable). Les maps en Exp et Exp+ ont toutes l'air pas mal par contre.

----------


## nodulle

Pour les nostalgiques des anciennes versions de Beat Saber c'est maintenant possible de downgrader et ça fonctionne également sur Quest.

----------


## Laya

ça a un intérêt? (à part pour les modes ^^)

----------


## Kaede

A part pour les mods, pas vraiment je dirais.

----------


## 564.3

Le nouveau pack DLC est sorti, avec une petite update comme à chaque fois.




> Except for a new music pack, we also added:
> - Materials with lightmaps support in environments.
> - Music loudness correction.
> - Visual tweaks and fixes.


Pensez à garder une copie du jeu avant patch si vous avez des mods ou des craintes, mais normalement ça ne devrait pas tout péter même s'il y en a qui ralent sur Steam.

Il y a des premières impressions sur UploadVR et ils sont plutôt contents
https://uploadvr.com/beat-saber-inte...t-impressions/

Je vais probablement le prendre ce WE.

----------


## Maalak

Après un arrêt, j'ai repris un peu en voyant qu'il y avait un pack de musiques orienté fitness qui était sorti sur BeastSaber.
Alors, ça se fait, mais ils ont un peu fumé sur la vitesse par rapport aux niveaux de difficulté annoncés.  :tired: 
Bon, vous me direz que du coup, ça permet justement de bien faire fonctionner le côté fitness, mais ça fait quand même drôle aux premières briques qui débarquent.
En revanche, là où j'ai vraiment du mal, c'est qu'à enchaîner les mouvements où il faut se baisser, cela a tendance à me faire bouger le casque malgré le système de maintien à molette, ce qui fait qu'en moins d'une minute, je vois tout flou. Ajouté au fait que les musiques choisies ne sont pas trop ma came, ça me gâche un peu l'envie de jouer le pack.  ::sad:: 

Le bon point, c'est que j'ai battu mon record en Expert (je ne passe pas une seule des musiques officielles en expert +  :Red: ) sur la musique FitBit dès mon premier essai après avoir joué au pack malgré le long arrêt de jeu.

----------


## 564.3

Ah bizarre, en pliant les jambes le casque ne doit pas spécialement bouger. Si tu te penches vraiment en avant ça peut être problématique par contre. Faudra que je teste ce pack fitness à l'occase.

Parfois ils augmentent la vitesse de défilement sans changer le rythme, ça augmente la difficulté de lecture et la rapidité de réponse nécessaire. Jusqu'à ce qu'on connaissance la séquence, où c'est de nouveau le rythme qui joue principalement.
Enfin le timing est quand même plus serré quand ça défile vite, mais je trouve que ça joue surtout sur la difficulté d'apprentissage/lecture.

A l'inverse des fois le défilement est trop lent/tassé et on a tendance à frapper plusieurs blocs d'un coup. Au final ça demande aussi un meilleur timing et/ou une meilleur précision qu'avec un défilement "confortable".

J'ai fait une première passe sur le dernier DLC payant, et comme d'hab c'est plutôt solide et varié. Il y a 2 morceaux de maracas, mais ils ne vont pas au dessus de mon seuil de tolérance donc ça va. Des fois je me dis que je ferais mieux d'acheter les morceaux à l'unité après analyse des séquences, mais j'ai la flemme et j'aime bien tester quand même...

----------


## Maalak

Ben, quand tu te baisses mais en conservant la vision devant, ça fait forcément un angle au niveau du coup, et aussi faible soit-il, ça finit par agir sur le tenue du casque à force de multiplier les squats.

Pour le dernier DLC, j'ai écouté un peu les musiques proposées, mais non, ce n'est pas du tout pour moi, tant pis.  ::P: 
Et en plus, je le trouve un peu cher pour le nombre de musiques proposées (à fortiori si je n'aime pas trop ça).

----------


## 564.3

> Ben, quand tu te baisses mais en conservant la vision devant, ça fait forcément un angle au niveau du coup, et aussi faible soit-il, ça finit par agir sur le tenue du casque à force de multiplier les squats.
> 
> Pour le dernier DLC, j'ai écouté un peu les musiques proposées, mais non, ce n'est pas du tout pour moi, tant pis. 
> Et en plus, je le trouve un peu cher pour le nombre de musiques proposées (à fortiori si je n'aime pas trop ça).


Ah, j'ai jamais eu ce problème pourtant j'ai pas mal joué à Hot Squat à un moment. À part les quelques jeux où ils ont trouvé que c'était une bonne idée de demander aux gens de sauter, ça va. Je crois que BoxVR le faisait au début, mais ils ont vite viré ça vu les retours.

Ouais la musique du DLC c'est plusieurs variantes de pop des familles. Je n'écouterais pas ça en dehors du jeu, mais dedans ça passe. En tous cas mieux que la speed-techno-core-kawai qui vrille les oreilles.

----------


## nodulle

::P:

----------


## Cespe

Beat saber s'est mis à jour récemment.
Est-ce qu'il faut attendre l'upload de la mise à jour de mod assistant sur github pour pouvoir en profiter à nouveau ?
Peut être une autre solution ?
Merci.

----------


## nodulle

Non pas besoin de mettre à jour Mod Assistant. A chaque maj il me semble que Beat Saber désactive tous les mods. Tu peux donc y jouer sans problème ainsi qu'aux musiques custom sans mod (sauf ceux qui en nécessite). Il suffit juste donc de vérifier dans Mod Assistant qu'il n'y a pas de mod à mettre à jour et tout réinstaller. Mod Assistant affiche les mods que tu peux installer en fonction de la version du jeu. Si tu vois qu'il n'y a pas ton mod favori bah il faut attendre qu'il soit maj.  ::):

----------


## Cespe

J'ai pleins de chansons qui ont besoins des mods. Et mod assistant me dit que j'ai aucun mod disponible pour cette version.
1.16.3 beat saber
et mod assistant 1.1.21

----------


## nodulle

Si aucun mod ne s'affiche c'est qu'il n'ont pas été maj. C'est le point négatif du jeu, à chaque fois que Beat Saber se met à jour, il faut que chaque mod se mette également à jour.

----------


## Cespe

C'est la merde du coup.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais faut attendre et jouer sans mods pendant ce temps.
Sinon tu peux mettre une archive de coté (trop tard) ou downgrader.
Une méthode avec Steam https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1805934840
Il y a un outil pour le faire automagiquement sinon, mais je n'ai pas testé: https://bslegacy.com/
Je vais peut-être mettre ça dans l'OP d'ailleurs… edit: c'est fait mais peut-être un peu planqué, c'est un peu trop l'usine à gaz cet OP faudrait que je revoie ça à l'occase…

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'aimerai bien me laisser tenter, vous conseillez la version quest2 ou steam?

----------


## Cespe

J'ai essayé bsleagacy, ça ne fonctionne pas.
Par contre, les mises à jours des mods viennent d'arriver ! 

Version steam pour la simplicité de l'installation des mods.
Après, si tu souhaites emmener ton casque partout, forcément quest 2

----------


## Maalak

Je t'aurais bien dit la version Quest 2 pour le côté transportable du truc ou si on ne veut pas utiliser le PC mono^polisé par quelqu'un d'autre, mais le souci c'est que depuis la mise à jour d'il y a 3-4 mois, celle-ci a flingué la compatibilité des mods, et les moddeurs ont un peu de mal à les faire bien fonctionner, ce qui oblige à utiliser une version downgradée du jeu si on veut pouvoir jouer aux cartes custom.
Bien sûr, cela n'a aucun impact si on désire jouer simplement aux tables incluses dans le jeu, ou si on est prêt à être patient le temps que les mods aient pu être rendus compatibles (a priori, on peut estimer qu'on en est plus près chaque jour).

----------


## 564.3

Sur Quest on ne peut pas charger des niveaux custom avec la version de base, comme sur PC ?
Bon les mods ajoutent une gestion simplifiée, le scoring, des effets, etc.

----------


## Maalak

C'est ce que je dis. Il faut pour ça utiliser un mod sur Quest et ce mod n'est plus fonctionnel à l'heure actuelle, sauf à utiliser une version downgradée du jeu.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais du coup, les musiques customs sont considérées comme des mods? On peut pas acheter le jeu et en installer simplement ou chaque piste doit aussi être updatée pour coller à la dernière maj?

----------


## nodulle

Sur PC le jeu gère nativement les musiques custom. C'est pas des mods.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ok cool, sur "pc" ca comprends la version oculus store *et* Steam je suppose? Cette dernière étant j'imagine préférable pour garder le jeu dans le temps?

----------


## nodulle

Oui et oui. Et attention pour le store Oculus, il y a en a deux, le store "PC" (Rift) et le store natif Quest.

----------


## 564.3

> Ok cool, sur "pc" ca comprends la version oculus store *et* Steam je suppose? Cette dernière étant j'imagine préférable pour garder le jeu dans le temps?


L'avantage de la version Oculus, c'est que les DLC sont cross-buy PC/Quest. Faut acheter le jeu de base 2x par contre.
Pour la pérennité je ne sais pas trop, ce serait étonnant qu'ils flinguent le volet PC de la boutique tant qu'ils investissent dans la VR. Et s'ils lachent tout, je ne sais pas ce que le jeu deviendra vu qu'ils ont racheté le studio.
L'avantage de la version Steam est d'utiliser l'API de Valve qui marche avec tous les casques (des fois que t'en changes), en plus du support natif de celle d'Oculus. Celle distribuée sur la boutique Oculus est limitée à leur API.
Idéalement faudrait qu'ils sortent une version OpenXR, ce qu'ils feront probablement tôt ou tard. On pourra jouer nativement avec n'importe quel casque quelle que soit la boutique.

Dans le doute je recommanderais de prendre sur Steam par défaut, sauf si tu pense risquer de craquer pour des DLCs et la version native Quest à un moment.

----------


## Maalak

> C'est ce que je dis. Il faut pour ça utiliser un mod sur Quest et ce mod n'est plus fonctionnel à l'heure actuelle, sauf à utiliser une version downgradée du jeu.


Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit plus haut pour signaler que la mise à jour du mod permettant d'utiliser les musiques supplémentaires sur Quest vient enfin de sortir.  ::lol:: 
Bon, il reste à attendre encore un peu que les mods annexes se mettent eux aussi à jour si on en a besoin, mais l'essentiel est là désormais.  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Dites, j'ai essayé de télécharger quelques musiques sur beastsaber pour fêter l'arrivée du nouveau mod, mais si j'arrive bien à télécharger les listes, il n'en va pas de même avec les musiques en elles-mêmes puisque j'ai systématiquement droit à un 0 téléchargées.
C'est moi qui ai un souci, ou c'est un problème que subit actuellement le site qui empêche ce téléchargement ?

----------


## nodulle

> Dites, j'ai essayé de télécharger quelques musiques sur beastsaber pour fêter l'arrivée du nouveau mod, mais si j'arrive bien à télécharger les listes, il n'en va pas de même avec les musiques en elles-mêmes puisque j'ai systématiquement droit à un 0 téléchargées.
> C'est moi qui ai un souci, ou c'est un problème que subit actuellement le site qui empêche ce téléchargement ?


Si tu vas directement sur beatsaver (le site qui héberge toutes les musiques) : "BeatSaver is undergoing maintenance, please try again later."

Donc non c'est pas toi qui ait un soucis !  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Je passe par Beastsaber.com, pas par Beat saver, à moins que les deux se recoupent. 

Ce serait vraiment le diable si, après des mois d'attente, j'ai enfin pu la mise à jour pour me retrouver le bec dans l'eau en suivant à cause d'une panne des serveurs de musiques que je n'ai pas vu venir et m'empêche dont de profiter de nouveau des musiques customs que j'ai perdu suite à la mise à jour.  ::(:

----------


## Kaede

Il y a eu un changement de proprio pour Beatsaver je crois. En attendant d'y voir plus clair (je ne suis pas très au jus), je lis que tu peux essayer ça : https://beatmaps.io/

----------


## nodulle

Les dépôts principaux de musique sont sur beatsaver. beastsaber ne fait que renvoyer vers beatsaver (tu peux le voir en regardant les liens pour dl sur le site). Beatmaps a l'air d'utiliser leur propre CDN en tampon et c'est pas plus mal d'avoir une autre source !  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Ah, merci pour le site alternatif.  ::): 

Ce n'est pas trop grave s'il ne s'agit que d'une maintenance de quelques heures, je craignais un shutdown pur et simple du site qui m'aurait laissé en plan (surtout que j'ai fait un factory reset avant d'installer la mise à jour du mod pour partir sur quelque chose de propre, perdant ainsi toutes les musiques téléchargées que je pensais pouvoir récupérer aisément derrière).

----------


## Maalak

> Il y a eu un changement de proprio pour Beatsaver je crois. En attendant d'y voir plus clair (je ne suis pas très au jus), je lis que tu peux essayer ça : https://beatmaps.io/


J'ai en quelque sorte trouvé mieux : https://bsaber.org/
Il s'agit grosso-modo d'une sauvegarde des musiques de beatsaver. Je dis grosso-modo parce que je ne suis pas certain du tout que tout y soit, mais j'y ai trouvé ce que je cherchais, donc ça me suffira pour le moment.
Bon, après, ça m'a obligé à faire un transfert de façon brute, c'est à dire que je ne peux pas ranger ça proprement dans des répertoires sur mon Q2, mais ça permettra bien d'attendre les quelques jours que BSvr soit remis en ligne.

D'ailleurs, ça serait peut-être bien de mettre ces liens alternatifs de maps dans l'OP pour palier aux éventuels futurs coups durs.  ::):

----------


## Kaede

beatmaps.io fournit des stats beaucoup + détaillées sur les maps (plus détaillées que beatsaver, et que bsaber).
Et tant mieux, car beatsaver c'était vraiment pas terrible, ça fait ce qu'on demande au site (stocker des maps) mais en terme de features c'était zéro.

----------


## 564.3

> beatmaps.io fournit des stats beaucoup + détaillées sur les maps (plus détaillées que beatsaver, et que bsaber).
> Et tant mieux, car beatsaver c'était vraiment pas terrible, ça fait ce qu'on demande au site (stocker des maps) mais en terme de features c'était zéro.


Ah je ne vois pas trop où sont les stats plus détaillées sur beatmaps.io, sur bsaber.org il a l'air d'y avoir plus d'infos et de critères de tri. En tous cas je les ai mis en ref dans l'OP pour leur miroirs.
Sur bsaber.com je n'ai pas suivi l'évolution de la curation, classification, et autre, mais ça m'a l'air de rester le plus complet.

----------


## Kaede

Pour le tri, effectivement.
Mais sur beatmaps.io tu as le NPS, le NJS, l'offset, le nombre de notes, de walls, de bombes (les stats affichées en jeu, quoi).

----------


## 564.3

> Pour le tri, effectivement.
> Mais sur beatmaps.io tu as le NPS, le NJS, l'offset, le nombre de notes, de walls, de bombes (les stats affichées en jeu, quoi).


Sur bsaber.org aussi, en tooltip sur le niveau de difficulté. Pas besoin de cliquer sur le morceau.

----------


## Maalak

Bon, ça y est, bsaver est revenu, et après un factory reset de mon casque pour tout remettre propre après mon essai un peu bourrin de la veille, j'ai pu remettre les choses d'aplomb avec mes cartes customs. En revanche, c'est plus pénible maintenant car on dirait que l'application ne prend plus en charge le téléchargement des musiques groupées en pack, obligé de les prendre une à une pour les intégrer ensuite au sein d'un pack, c'est un peu relou.

----------


## Kaede

> Sur bsaber.org aussi, en tooltip sur le niveau de difficulté. Pas besoin de cliquer sur le morceau.


J'avais pas vu. Ca reste moins pratique (gna gna gna !  ::P:   :;): ).




> Bon, ça y est, bsaver est revenu, et après un factory reset de mon casque pour tout remettre propre après mon essai un peu bourrin de la veille, j'ai pu remettre les choses d'aplomb avec mes cartes customs. En revanche, c'est plus pénible maintenant car on dirait que l'application ne prend plus en charge le téléchargement des musiques groupées en pack, obligé de les prendre une à une pour les intégrer ensuite au sein d'un pack, c'est un peu relou.


Il ne te manque pas un mod de gestion des playlists ?

----------


## Maalak

J'ai BMBF qui permet nativement de reconstituer des playlists, que je peux cumuler avec l'application externe Playlist Editor Ultimate.
En revanche, alors que ça fonctionnait sur la précédente version, on ne peut plus récupérer toute une liste de musiques d'un coup. Peut-être cela sera-t-il de nouveau possible à l'avenir grâce à un nouveau mod, mais comme le mod principal vient juste de sortir, il va encore falloir attendre que les mods complémentaires soient crées ou mis à jour.

----------


## 564.3

Le nouveau pack payant qui avait été teasé y a pas longtemps est sorti: Skrillex Music Pack avec 8 morceaux pour 11€
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ber__Skrillex/



Je ne suis pas totalement sur de connaitre sa musique même si c'est un nom connu, faudra surtout voir le mapping.
UploadVR trouve que c'est assez inégal coté difficulté, mais j'ai des critères un peu différents. Je jetterais probablement un coup d'œil à des vidéos, même si à chaque fois je finis par craquer tôt ou tard.

----------


## Maalak

Malgré le mod te permettant d'avoir les cartes que tu veux (gratuitement qui plus est) et donc potentiellement te plairont davantage ?

----------


## Metalink

C'est aussi cool de jouer les charts officielles qui sont souvent de qualité, de soutenir le studio, les artistes (bon dans le cas de Skrillex il en a pas vraiment besoin) ...
Bref je trouve que les deux sont viables. Personnellement j'ai plein de charts custom mais aussi acheté quelques packs que j'aime beaucoup, en plus les prix sont raisonnables  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Ouais pareil je joue aux deux. Même si le mapping officiel n'est pas toujours à mon gout, c'est en général bien travaillé et ils essaient de varier les styles.
Sur les maps custom j'ai tendance à tester/jeter, sur les officielles j'ai tendance à plus insister et "apprendre" des choses.

----------


## Kaede

Beat Saber s'est vendu à 3M d'exemplaires, le jeu est sans doute bien amorti  :;): 

Aussi, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas l'info, vos sous ne vont plus vraiment à Beat Games petit développeur indépendant mais à Facebook (encore), qui possède le studio depuis novembre 2019.

----------


## 564.3

> Beat Saber s'est vendu à 3M d'exemplaires, le jeu est sans doute bien amorti 
> 
> Aussi, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas l'info, vos sous ne vont plus vraiment à Beat Games petit développeur indépendant mais à Facebook (encore), qui possède le studio depuis novembre 2019.


Ouais, enfin on ne sait pas comment c'est géré, si t'as des références sur le sujet ça m'intéresse.
C'est un peu comme les studios "first party" des fabricants de console, les filiales dans les boites, etc. Ça s'achète, ça se sépare, ça se revend, parfois ça se détruit aussi ou ça se fait arnaquer. Mais ils n'étaient pas aux abois vu comme le jeu cartonnait déjà, donc les conditions doivent leur être bien favorables, en échange d'une certaine perte de controle s'ils veulent porter/distribuer leurs jeux sur des plateformes concurrentes probablement.
Aux dernières nouvelles ils ont gardé pas mal d'autonomie, au moins leur identité, leurs locaux, s'ils n'ont pas trop fait les cons leur IP, etc. Ils ont probablement leurs lignes de comptes, comme ça se fait dans n'importe quel sous-structure d'un organisme. Il y a peut-être négocié des clauses en cas de divorce.
Bref on ne sait pas grand chose…
C'est sur qu'ils ne sont pas dans le besoin, et ils se sont peut-être fait couillonner par Facebook mais j'en doute.

----------


## Kaede

Ce n'est pas tant leur indépendance créative que je critique (ils l'ont peut-être encore, c'est tout à fait possible) mais leur indépendance financière. Je dis, d'une, qu'ils doivent sûrement se débrouiller très bien vu les chiffres de vente, de deux, que leur donner de l'argent revient (certes, indirectement) à en donner à FB, puisque rachat.
Bien sûr on pourra répondre que peut-être ça envoie un message à FB, celui que ce jeu et/ou ce studio compte pour les joueurs.

Je ne dis rien de +, et ma critique de FB ne vient pas des conditions de rachat et d'exploitation du studio (dont j'ignore à peu près tout). C'est un point de vue anti-FB personnel et surtout qui dépasse du seul cadre du jeu video  :;):  Le même qui fait que certains achètent un casque en se bouchant le nez parce que compte FB obligatoire.

----------


## 564.3

Selon la nature de leur accord, c'est en gros comme dire qu'en me donnant de l'argent en fait tu le donnes à ma banque.

J'étais aussi déçu quand ils ont rejoint Facebook, mais de ce qui en a filtré je vois plutôt ça comme une filiale autonome. On verra si je me plante.
Enfin ça peut vite glisser de façon invisible de l'extérieur, suffit que ceux qui détiennent les biens de l'entité les vendent à Facebook et ils sont réellement intégrés puis probablement dissous.

Ce que je crains le plus c'est qu'ils sortent un bon truc qui sera une exclusivité Quest, du fait de leur accord.
Ou qu'une nouvelle plateforme de casque autonome sorte (plus intéressante et ouverte que le Quest), et que Beat Saber ne puisse pas tourner dessus.
Mais faut pas rêver, ça arrivera. C'est le genre de controle qui intéresse Facebook en premier lieu, en plus de former une pépinière de talents qui s'entre-aident et collaborent.

----------


## Maalak

J'ai repris doucement après une longue pause, et après une somme toute assez rapide remise en jambe, j'ai même réussi à passer mes premiers niveaux Expert+ sur les pistes officielles.  ::lol:: 
Ce n'est pas la première fois que j'ai cette impression de progrès après une pause alors que j'aurai pu m'attendre au contraire à ramer pour revenir au niveau d'avant la pause, c'est assez déroutant.  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ben moi ça a été l'inverse.  ::P: 

Je m'y suis remis vite fait ce weekend, après une très longue pause (j'avais du le lancer une fois ou deux en un an). Et ben c'était compliqué. Bon les niveaux qui passaient en Expert passent encore, mais je suis plus vraiment à l'aise.
Et ça fait mal aux bras.  ::ninja:: 

Je vais essayer de l'alterner un peu avec Ragnarock, quand même.

----------


## 564.3

Tiens déjà un nouveau pack dans 3j, Billie Eilish, 10 morceaux
https://www.oculus.com/blog/happier-...ck-beat-saber/

Edit: au moins je connais cette fois, enfin surtout des covers parce que je n'aime pas trop sa façon de chanter…
Genre celle de Violet Orlandi, où je me suis demandé qui était Billie Eilish (déçu en écoutant l'originale): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSJjVuqKe1Q

----------


## 564.3

Ils ont sorti un nouveau morceau pour Halloween, pas encore testé https://twitter.com/BeatSaber/status...58678587445254
Et les joueurs PSVR ont enfin droit au multi.

Sinon j'avais raté cette vidéo qui explique le nouveau système pour les décors, utilisé dans le pack Billie Eilish. Et je savais pas qu'on pouvait les charger dans d'autres scènes (même si on n'a pas le DLC). Ils font un nouvel éditeur de niveaux officiel aussi.

----------


## 564.3

Bon le niveau d'Halloween en Expert est plutôt sympa mais ils ont pas mal tartiné de bombes et quelques passages sont assez piégeux. Même si j'ai fait perfect -1 au 2e essai, il y a encore un peu de boulot avant d'avoir l'impression de la maitriser. On verra sur la durée si je la met dans mes favoris, mais il y a de bons enchainements.

Sinon il y en a qui ont (re)trouvé les mods pour faire un replay 3D ? Je crois que j'avais vu ça à un moment, genre enregistrement des données de tracking et de l'état du jeu, mais je ne retrouve pas.
Histoire de revoir ce qu'il se passe avec un oeil externe sans forcément enregistrer une vidéo. Des fois j'aimerais avoir une sorte de crash cam quand un truc foire je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Les devs ont ajouté une fonction d'enregistrement de données pour leurs tests / debugging je crois, mais ce n'est peut-être pas exploitable même avec un mod.

----------


## 564.3

UploadVR est bien content du pack Lady Gaga qui vient de sortir, de leur point de vue le mapping des derniers DLCs s'est bien amélioré en style et en cohérence.
https://uploadvr.com/beat-saber-lady...c-impressions/

En tous cas ils arrosent ces derniers temps, j'hésite encore si je me prends un des derniers packs, et lequel…
Je me finissais une passe sur ma bliblio complète, puis quelques tests de packs de la communauté, et en ce moment une passe sur mes favoris.

----------


## Maalak

C'est bien qu'ils sortent des packs pour ceux qui aiment les artistes proposés, mais c'est encore un truc qui va continuer de fusiller la compatibilité des mods avec le jeu sur mon Quest.  ::sad:: 
La compatibilité n'a toujours pas été établie depuis le pack Billie Eillish, du coup, je joue sur une vieille version afin de pouvoir continuer de profiter des maps customs (notez que ça fonctionne très bien, c'est juste que je n'aime pas ne pas avoir quelque chose à jour).

----------


## ExPanda

Sur Quest ça vire carrément les maps customs ?
Je m'y suis un peu remis sur PC, et les mises à jour font sauter les mods mais pas les chansons. Ca reste relou ceci dit...

----------


## Maalak

Façon de parler, je dis juste que la MaJ ferait sauter le mod, et donc forcément les chansons customs puisque le mod ne fonctionnerait plus.
Mais si on ne fait pas la MaJ (et donc une croix sur les derniers packs officiels), pas de soucis, ça fonctionne toujours bien, on peut vivre sans les packs officiels de Billy Eilish ou Lady Gaga, je pense.  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Parce que la version Quest ne supporte pas les maps custom d'origine ?

----------


## Maalak

Ben non, il faut toujours modder. C'est bien le cas sur la version Steam aussi, non ?

----------


## ExPanda

Sur la version Steam tu peux télécharger et mettre à la main les chansons dans un répertoire.
Lors des mises à jour les chansons ne bougent pas et tu peux encore en rajouter, tu perds juste la possibilité de les gérer directement en jeu, le classement en ligne etc.

----------


## nodulle

Oui la version PC (pas que steam) supporte nativement les chansons custom.

----------


## Maalak

Ah ok. Ben non alors, c'est différent sur Quest, il faut installer un mod qui patche le jeu, mais ça saute à chaque mise à jour en imposant d'attendre la MaJ du mod, qui semble se faire de plus en plus attendre à chaque fois. Rien de dramatique, ceci dit, mais il faut le noter.

----------


## ExPanda

Tiens je viens de voir que les mods sont de nouveaux compatibles (sur PC)  ::lol:: 
Je crois que je vais bloquer les mises à jour maintenant.

----------


## Kaede

Il y a un tool pour ça : https://github.com/kinsi55/BeatSaber_UpdateSkipper
Je vais d'ailleurs en profiter pour l'utiliser (lors des prochaines updates) car j'en ai un peu ma claque.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah mais faut modder pour ça ? On peut pas juste dire à Steam de pas mettre le jeu à jour ?
Bon à savoir. Merci.

----------


## Kaede

Non, à ma connaissance, Steam force les mises à jour lors du lancement ... et ce pour tous les jeux.
Oui, c'est nul.

C'est pas tout à fait un mod, c'est un truc qui modifier les fichiers de Steam pour lui faire croire que tu la dernière version (dernier manifest id).

----------


## 564.3

Tiens, il devrait bientôt y avoir un nouveau type de blocks dans Beat Saber, des "sliders". On en voyait déjà avec des séries rapprochées de cube, faudra voir comment ceux là se comportent mais ça devrait être mieux.
https://uploadvr.com/beat-saber-new-block-type/

----------


## ExPanda

Ouh ça veut dire une mise à jour aussi, faudra songer à bloquer le temps que les mods soient supportés.  ::ninja:: 

J'avoue que je vois pas trop ce que ça change, c'est pour forcer à bien aller au bout du mouvement ? Ou peut-être qu'ils seront pas pile poil droits.

----------


## 564.3

> Ouh ça veut dire une mise à jour aussi, faudra songer à bloquer le temps que les mods soient supportés. 
> 
> J'avoue que je vois pas trop ce que ça change, c'est pour forcer à bien aller au bout du mouvement ? Ou peut-être qu'ils seront pas pile poil droits.


Ils teasent là, mais ça peut sortir la semaine prochaine comme dans un mois ou plus. Un peu comme leur éditeur de niveau 3D officiel.

Je suppose que ça devrait marcher comme les suites de cubes actuels, pour forcer à faire un arc en plus du sens/angle de la coupe, tout en étant mieux pris en compte par le système de scoring et avec un effet plus sympa.
Potentiellement ça guiderait un peu mieux le geste aussi, plutôt que faire des "pointillés" avec des cubes. Notamment à faible niveau ils ne vont pas trop tartiner de cubes, ce genre de chose sera plus simple à gérer.
Faudra voir comment ils exploitent ça dans leurs niveaux livrés avec la fonctionnalité. Et ensuite la communauté.

----------


## 564.3

Une vidéo qui montre l'usage des futurs sliders. Il y a aussi des sortes de lignes conductrices.
J'aimais bien l'aspect puzzle qui poussait à étudier un peu certains passages pour bien les enchaîner, mais ça n'empêche pas les créateurs de niveaux de le faire s'ils veulent.




Edit: arf et un détail, le bloc "point" pourra être incliné comme les blocs directionnels.
https://mobile.twitter.com/Paper_Cor...42722488815621

Bref, ça ne devrait plus tarder à sortir. Peut-être dans 2 semaines vu que le teasing précédent était il y a 2 semaines.

----------


## ExPanda

Mouais les trainées je sais pas trop non plus, par contre les blocs décomposés c'est mieux que d'en mettre simplement deux ou trois à la suite.

'tain dans les vidéos liées :



C'est quoi ce bordel à 0:45 ?  ::O:

----------


## 564.3

Ça y est l'OST 5 est sortie avec 6 morceaux qui utilisent les nouveaux blocs !
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...92662638975764

Les noms officiels des nouveaux blocs:
- Added new note type 'Arc', a long sliding beam that extends between notes allowing better expression of longer sounds and to guide players with new pattern types
- Added new note type 'Chain', a short series of thin notes with a small gap between them Allows for better expression of sounds that are quick and 'burst' like in nature

J'avais laissé passer la dernière update mineur qui n'apportait rien de bien intéressant, mais je vais tester ça demain.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah j'avais pas vu passer les notes "Arc".
Pourquoi pas, à tester tout ça.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

J'ai fait une passe sur les morceaux, et pas super emballé par leur design en Expert et l'usage des nouveaux blocs.

Camellia j'ai direct zappé, et Schwank est aussi du genre tapette à mouche avec spawn dans la tronche. J'essayerais en hard éventuellement, histoire de voir ce que ça donne.
Mais c'est un peu le thème des niveaux je trouve, pour les autres ça reste plus fluide et/ou des passages assez courts donc ça va encore.
I Wanna Be A Machine est le plus fluide/facile à mon gout.
Sur Magic j'ai tendance à foirer les chaines sans trop savoir pourquoi, je dévie probablement trop. Faudra que je vérifie avec le replay exposé par scoresaber quand je remettrais les mods. Faudrait quand même qu'ils mettent ça de base un jour, c'est chiant de rater un truc sans savoir pourquoi.

Les arcs sont globalement sympa et servent une fois ou deux pour indiquer un inversement, genre on fini en haut et il dirige vers le bas parce que le bloc suivant sera dans même sens bas-haut. Les vibrations sont assez légères avec les controleurs du Vive, mais j'en ai vu qui ralent.
Les chaines c'est plus bizarre, le feedback audio ne change pas beaucoup par rapport au normal, et leur usage ne me semble pas évident par rapport à la musique. Ça force surtout à suivre une trajectoire plus stricte j'ai l'impression.

On verra sur la durée.

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai testé les deux-trois premières chansons du nouvel OST, mais pour l'instant bof...  ::unsure:: 

Déjà j'ai lancé direct en Expert, et c'était bien intordable.  ::P: 
Trop rapides ces morceaux, et les nouveaux éléments sont super durs à voir quand ça va vite.  :Sweat: 
En hard c'est mieux et les arcs sont sympas, mais le reste est plutôt mou au final.


Pas emballé par les morceaux non plus, je crois que depuis que je suis passé aux chansons customs en choisissant des trucs plus dans mon style, c'est dur de rejouer aux OST officielles...

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est les plus bourrines à base de coups de poignets, essaies plutôt les 3 dernières en commençant par "I Wanna Be A Machine" éventuellement.

Dans les customs j'ai quand même du mal à en trouver des aussi bien foutues que les officielles. Même au cas où je préfère la musique (déjà pas gagné), c'est surtout les enchainements de mouvements qui m'intéressent.
Disons que ça varie selon les packs, et en général ils essaient de varier les styles de gameplay, mais il y en a souvent quelques unes que je mets en favoris et quelques une que je rejoue peu (lourdingues ou ennuyantes).

En passant, dans le changelog ils mentionnaient pas mal de changements dans les fichiers de mapping, mais ça reste compatible heureusement. J'ai tenté une custom, où j'ai battu mon record sans ScoreSaber actif évidemment, et ça roule. Hors besoin de mods spéciaux pour des effets de rendu, bien sur.

Edit: quelques détails officiels sur les nouveaux mécanismes



Je résume tant que j'y suis:
- Les arcs sont un feedback/guide, il n'y a pas de score lié au suivi. Sur le bloc d'entrée seul le pre-swing compte, et celui de sortie (si c'est attaché) le post-swing. Et la précision dans tous les cas.
- Pour les chaines, l'entrée vaut 85 points avec précision et pre-swing, chaque section 20 points qu'il suffit de toucher. En gros faut pas essayer d'en sortir trop vite et surtout faire un suivi.

Pour mes "miss" dans des chaines, j'ai peut-être pas dévié de la trajectoire, mais en bourrinant comme d'hab passé trop vite (avant l'arrivée de la section).
Par ailleurs sur Reddit il y en a qui ont trouvé un bug de scoring a priori, il risque d'y avoir un hotfix si c'est avéré.

----------


## ExPanda

Oui il y a beaucoup de déchets dans les customs, mais celles qui marchent bien sont vraiment agréables à jouer. Et c'est ça que je cherche dans le jeu, je m'en fous de faire du scoring sur des morceaux que j'aime pas trop...  ::unsure:: 




> - Les arcs sont un feedback/guide, il n'y a pas de score lié au suivi. Sur le bloc d'entrée seul le pre-swing compte, et celui de sortie (si c'est attaché) le post-swing. Et la précision dans tous les cas.
> - Pour les chaines, l'entrée vaut 85 points avec précision et pre-swing, chaque section 20 points qu'il suffit de toucher. En gros faut pas essayer d'en sortir trop vite et surtout faire un suivi.


Merci pour les précisions. Un peu bizarre les arcs qui "servent à rien" au final, et j'ai pas trop compris l'intérêt des chaines, ou la différence avec deux ou trois blocs à la suite comme avant.

----------


## 564.3

Je m'en fous aussi pas mal du scoring, même si ça me sert de point de repère. Je joue surtout pour l'exercice et les sensations. Un peu comme à Dirt Rally 2 notamment.

Il y a des morceaux que j'ai fait une centaine de fois, et ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas battu mon record ni même vraiment cherché à le battre, même si j'essaie toujours de faire ça bien.
Des fois je fais aussi des séquences que je n'aime pas spécialement, pour le challenge. Ça m'arrive aussi de refaire tout mon inventaire dans l'ordre (OST, DLCs, custom). Pas une seule session bien sur.

La musique peu importe (bon il y a des limites), c'est surtout les séquences de mouvements qui m'intéressent. Tant que c'est cohérent et qu'elles ne sont pas trop chiantes (lentes/répétitives) ou trop bourrines sur les poignets, ça me va.




> Merci pour les précisions. Un peu bizarre les arcs qui "servent à rien" au final, et j'ai pas trop compris l'intérêt des chaines, ou la différence avec deux ou trois blocs à la suite comme avant.


Dans les deux cas ça ne fait rien de vraiment nouveau, mais améliore l'existant. Genre les chaines sont plus fines et précises qu'un combo de blocs "normaux". Hors mod qui permet de les empiler, mais qui sont mal gérés par le système de scoring.

Pour des mouvements vraiment nouveaux, il faudrait des trucs dans la profondeur du genre des attaques d'estoc par exemple. Mais ça casserait peut-être le flow.

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai rééssayé tous les morceux, et ça passe mieux en allant plus lentement sur les chaines de Magic. J'ai foiré un bloc ailleurs, mais je l'aime bien aussi au final.
J'ai tenté les 1 et 3 en hard, et la vitesse de scrolling + densité de blocs est un peu étouffante à certains passages. Ça aurait été pas mal qu'ils accélère un peu, que ce soit plus aéré. Je sens que je ne vais pas beaucoup les jouer celles là.

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai rejoué un peu à cet OST V ce weekend, et effectivement les chansons suivantes sont "mieux" que les premières. Plus lisibles du moins pour apprendre les nouvelles mécaniques.
Toujours pas plus emballé que ça. Pour moi ça surcharge les chansons et donc quand c'est un peu trop rapide j'arrive à rien. Ca passe mieux sur du plus lent ou en descendant la difficulté, mais je trouve pas ça fun du coup.

----------


## Maalak

Joie !!!  ::lol:: 
Les moddeurs ont enfin mis à jour le mod BMBF pour être synchro avec la dernière version sur le Quest 2.
On peut donc enfin profiter de toutes les dernières musiques et nouveautés apportées au jeu ces derniers mois tout en conservant la possibilité d'avoir les musiques importées. Rien que pour être un peu plus à jour et se prémunir d'une éventuelle absence de mise à jour suite à une nouvelle version du jeu, il vaut mieux se précipiter rapidement dessus pour tous ceux qui possèdent la version intégrée Quest du jeu.  ::):

----------


## Medjes

Ca fait une paie que je l'ai pas lancé... en fait, ce qui me fait chier, c'est de rechopper tous les mods et tutti quanti... 

J'ai jamais retrouvé d'ailleurs les mods pour les persos / sabres moddés.... vous pourriez me redonner un lien vers un truc simple et qui marche vraiment ?

----------


## ExPanda

Perso j'ai juste Modassistant que je relance à chaque patch.
https://github.com/Assistant/ModAssistant

----------


## Kaede

Pareil ici, avec ModAssistant ça prend 20 secondes pour réinstaller les mods.

----------


## 564.3

Pareil ModAssistant et ça roule, mais je n'utilise que quelques mods de base. J'ai jamais testé les sabres custom ou autre modifications des assets, ça doit être indépendant.
La seule fois où j'ai fait joujou avec un avatar c'était via LIV, donc pas un mod mais un overlay en "post-processing".

----------


## Kaede

La difficulté de l'OST V est pas mal relevée, non ?
J'ai du mal à faire full combo en Expert (chacune de mes tentatives a raté je crois).
Pas encore essayé les Expert+.
EDIT : à voir les posts d'au-dessus, c'est pas juste moi, c'est clairement pas le même rating que les OST 1-2-3  ::): 

J'ai testé (j'ai pas noté les difficultés  ::sad:: ) :
- The Living Tombstone => m'a déplu, c'est une piste avec des paroles mais les blocs sont pas calés de façon très consistante (des fois les paroles, mais juste des bouts, des fois sur d'autres trucs, et la transition n'est pas facile à suivre), du coup bof. A voir dans les difficultés supérieures.
- Firestarter => + fun (tout est calé ultra prévisible et lisible en comparaison), bien que peut-être un peu plus difficile. Les notes spawnent à 10Km par contre, c'est inutile, m'enfin ça ne gêne pas trop
- Magic => pas mal non plus. Les nouveaux sliders sont perturbants au début il va falloir jouer un peu + pour s'y faire

----------


## Maalak

Clairement, il y a un décalage facilement d'un niveau de difficulté entre celles annoncées dans ce dernier OST avec les précédents.
Du coup, comme je ne passe pas les vitesses supérieures à 4 et des brouettes, je m'abaisse au Hard avec pour objectif de passer peut-être l'Expert. Pour l'E+, on verra ça dans une autre vie, et encore.
Quant aux nouveaux blocs, je ne suis pas trop fan, je trouve que ça nuit à la visibilité, mais c'est peut-être juste une question d'habitude. Sinon, les espèces de fils faisant le lien entre les blocs, façon Synth Rider, c'est juste pour le côté visuel ou servir de guide ou ça rapporte quelque chose de les suivre avec les sabres ?

----------


## 564.3

> Clairement, il y a un décalage facilement d'un niveau de difficulté entre celles annoncées dans ce dernier OST avec les précédents.
> Du coup, comme je ne passe pas les vitesses supérieures à 4 et des brouettes, je m'abaisse au Hard avec pour objectif de passer peut-être l'Expert. Pour l'E+, on verra ça dans une autre vie, et encore.
> Quant aux nouveaux blocs, je ne suis pas trop fan, je trouve que ça nuit à la visibilité, mais c'est peut-être juste une question d'habitude. Sinon, les espèces de fils faisant le lien entre les blocs, façon Synth Rider, c'est juste pour le côté visuel ou servir de guide ou ça rapporte quelque chose de les suivre avec les sabres ?


C'est seulement un guide et effet visuel/haptique, c'est les chaines qui sont contraignantes. J'avais résumé leurs explications un peu plus haut: 




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5EnYBttaaA
> 
> Je résume tant que j'y suis:
> - Les arcs sont un feedback/guide, il n'y a pas de score lié au suivi. Sur le bloc d'entrée seul le pre-swing compte, et celui de sortie (si c'est attaché) le post-swing. Et la précision dans tous les cas.
> - Pour les chaines, l'entrée vaut 85 points avec précision et pre-swing, chaque section 20 points qu'il suffit de toucher. En gros faut pas essayer d'en sortir trop vite et surtout faire un suivi.


Sinon à propos du bug d'affichage du score je n'ai pas suivi, mais il y a parfois une différence de rang entre le récap de fin de chanson et le tableau des scores. Probablement un pb d'affichage mineur s'ils n'ont toujours pas corrigé.

----------


## 564.3

> - The Living Tombstone => m'a déplu, c'est une piste avec des paroles mais les blocs sont pas calés de façon très consistante (des fois les paroles, mais juste des bouts, des fois sur d'autres trucs, et la transition n'est pas facile à suivre), du coup bof. A voir dans les difficultés supérieures.
> - Firestarter => + fun (tout est calé ultra prévisible et lisible en comparaison), bien que peut-être un peu plus difficile. Les notes spawnent à 10Km par contre, c'est inutile, m'enfin ça ne gêne pas trop


J'avais pas répondu à ça, mais c'est marrant on a des gouts opposés
The Living Tombstone est ma favorite du pack, même si je n'apprécie moins la fin ou ça boucle sur une séquence arythmique (trap ou chais pas quoi, j'y connais pas grand chose).
Firestarter je la trouve un peu chiante et répétitive, du genre stream à gauche, au centre, à droite, essuie-glace en bas, etc. Heureusement qu'il y a des moments plus envolés.
Finalement je me fais quand même aussi régulièrement la Camelia en expert, ça passe bien même si j'aime toujours pas trop les enchainements de coups de poignet dans tous les sens. La première passe aussi, mais pareil je n'aime pas trop les enchainements de coups de poignets + le style mélodique (comme la fin de Living Tombstone).

Sinon ils ont annoncé que le prochain pack sera Fall Out Boy.

----------


## ExPanda

Toujours pas super convaincu de l'intérêt des nouveaux types de blocs et les arcs, ni emballé par la nouvelle OST.
Par contre, avec le clip de I Wanna Be A Machine, je me suis rendu compte d'un truc :



C'est des mouvements de blocage qu'il faut ajouter en fait (genre vers les 0:50 dans la vidéo).  ::o: 
Blocage à deux sabres au milieu, parade d'un sabre sur le côté, y'a moyen de faire des trucs sympas et qui changent des blocs à taper.

----------


## 564.3

Chais pas, ça casse le flow. Mais ouais ça changerait en tous cas.

Sinon ils enchainent, encore un pack à venir. À un moment j'en achetais pas mal, mais j'ai levé le pied.
Je vais peut-être en prendre un des deux entre Fallout Boy et celui là, on verra…
C'est pas de la musique que j'écoute spécialement, mais ça marche plutôt bien dans le jeu. Faudra voir le mapping, le trailer ne fait pas envie mais c'est normal pour de l'expert+ à base de coups de poignet.




> Electronic Mixtape Track List:
> 1. Marshmello - Alone
> 2. Martin Garrix - Animals
> 3. Bomfunk MC's - Freestyler
> 4. deadmau5 - Ghosts 'n' Stuff (feat. Rob Swire)
> 5. Madeon - Icarus
> 6. Darude - Sandstorm
> 7. Zedd - Stay The Night (feat. Hayley Williams)
> 8. Fatboy Slim - The Rockafeller Skank
> ...

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai jamais acheté aucun pack, mais là y'a deux-trois chansons qui peuvent me dire, et qui seront mieux faites que des versions customs.
C'est combien un pack complet en général ? Je vois que les chansons à l'unité à 2€ chacune dans ce qui est déjà sorti.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai jamais acheté aucun pack, mais là y'a deux-trois chansons qui peuvent me dire, et qui seront mieux faites que des versions customs.
> C'est combien un pack complet en général ? Je vois que les chansons à l'unité à 2€ chacune dans ce qui est déjà sorti.


Pour le mapping c'est un peu le loto, ils essaient de satisfaire tout le monde. Il suffit que ce soit un style de gameplay que t'aimes pas sur un morceau que t'aimes et ça sera la déception.

Sinon la liste des packs avec une recherche Steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/searc...r=Beat%20Games
En général plus il y a de morceaux plus il y a une grosse réduc, ça devrait être genre -35% là.

Edit: bizarre la recherche ne retourne pas le pack Fall Out Boy… j'ai mis à jour l'OP en passant

----------


## Metalink

Oh je suis pas fan de tous les morceaux, mais c'est pas impossible que je me laisse tenter, ne serait-ce que pour deadmau5 et Pendulum  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Bon je me suis laissé tenter https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...pe_Music_Pack/, en même temps que j'ai pris Ragnarock qui me tentait moyen à cause de "que de la percu", mais on verra… pour le coup c'est déjà plus l'aspect musical qui me tente.
Je ferais une passe demain s'il ne fait pas trop chaud, et ferais un retours sur le pack Electronic Mixtape. Selon mes gouts bien sur, donc en expert et en appréciant la variété et l'amplitude possible des enchainements.

----------


## ExPanda

Il me tente bien ce pack. Mais plus de 50% du prix du jeu pour une dizaine de chansons, je trouve pas ça donné...

Ragnarock j'aime beaucoup, et en ce moment j'y joue plus qu'à Beat Saber.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais ça a l'air d'être la norme dans les jeux de rythme même si je n'ai pas joué à beaucoup, dans Ragnarock c'est aussi 2€/morceau.
Les maisons de disque vendent ça en simple MP3 à 1.30€ l'unité, et pour les albums ça dépend.
Sinon faut se démerder avec des indés ou autre. Je ne sais pas trop comment ils gèrent les accords pour les morceaux des OST.

J'ai un peu torché une première passe sur le pack Electronic Mixtape, et le style de mapping est assez varié comme d'hab.
Tout ça reste assez flou, je n'ai pas eu de coup de cœur. Faudra voir après plusieurs passes.
Quelques notes:
Marshmello - Alone était un peu rude comme entrée en la matière, il y a de l'abus de coups de poignet mais ça passe.
Darude - Sandstorm est le plus en mode "moissonneuse-batteuse" avec quand même des passages sympa.
Fatboy Slim - The Rockafeller Skank est plutôt varié alors que les paroles sont ultra répétitives. C'est la seule où je me suis vautré, sur la fin j'ai freezé sur le coup des 2 cubes de couleur différente qui se suivent collés. Faut juste les enchainer, mais j'ai pas l'habitude de voir ça.
Sinon ils se sont bien marrés avec de nouveaux effets de lumière. Sur je ne sais plus laquelle il y a un mouvement tourbillonnant qui prend tout l'écran, ça m'a fait bizarre (genre perte d'équilibre). À voir si c'est parce que j'étais crevé ou autre.

----------


## ExPanda

Merci pour ton retour.
J'hésite à le prendre, on verra plus tard je pense vu comme j'y joue en ce moment.




> Darude - Sandstorm est le plus en mode "moissonneuse-batteuse"


On s'y attendait un peu.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Ça y est, l'éditeur 3D officiel est sorti, même s'il reste du taf.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/620...45740381652029

À une époque j'avais commencé à m'y mettre, mais je n'ai que des bouts de trucs pas finis et pas super fun. Je vais peut-être retenter à l'occase, voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## hommedumatch

Pareil. Je vais éditer mes chansons inachevées aussi. Il a l'air plus pratique.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah c'est cool ça.
Je croyais qu'ils avaient laissé tomber vu le taff déjà fait en non-officiel.

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui ne suivraient pas les news, ils ont sorti 2 remix pour les 4 ans du jeu:
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr9spHTtbdY _Escape Remix_ : un remix techno de "Escape From Reality", par Jaroslav Beck et Tokyo Machine
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woF3zQtkWjA _100$ Bills (Camellia's "215$-Step" Remix)_ : un croisement entre "100$ Bills" et une perceuse qui toussote, par Camellia
Edit: en fait j'ai regardé un replay, et il y a en général une mélodie répétée par dessus, assez bizarre quand même

Et un peu de décoration de circonstance.

https://store.steampowered.com/news/...51320551809487

----------


## nodulle

Eurf, les Camelia j'essai même plus...  :Gerbe: 

Sinon j'ai repris un récemment, j'aimerais instaurer une routine quotidienne histoire de faire un minimum d'activité physique avant de fusionner définitivement avec mon siège. J'ai vu qu'il y avait des playlists fitness sur bsaber je tourne donc la-dessus. Et comme ça fait un moment que je ne l'ai pas lancé et que j'ai pas envie de vérifier et télécharger 1 à 1 des chansons, j'ai téléchargé Curators picks of 2021 ce qui permet d'avoir une 100aine de map pas trop mal notés et de tous les styles.

----------


## 564.3

> Eurf, les Camelia j'essai même plus...


J'ai essayé en expert, et ça allait jusqu'au moment où il faut balancer des coups de poignets à haute fréquence. J'ai pas la technique pour passer ça correctement, et ça ne m'intéresse pas vraiment. Même si je m'y mets un peu dans Ragnarock où ça me semble plus à propros (mais avec d'autres manettes et sans scoring sur l'amplitude de frappe, moins pousse-à-se-niquer-le-poignet). Potentiellement vaut mieux relacher la manette partiellement et jouer sur son mouvement dans la main aussi.
Bon musicalement ça reste spécial de toute façon.

Sinon Escape Remix est pas mal, rien de spécial à signaler.

----------


## Maalak

> 'ai vu qu'il y avait des playlists fitness sur bsaber je tourne donc la-dessus. Et comme ça fait un moment que je ne l'ai pas lancé et que j'ai pas envie de vérifier et télécharger 1 à 1 des chansons, j'ai téléchargé Curators picks of 2021 ce qui permet d'avoir une 100aine de map pas trop mal notés et de tous les styles.


Pour le fitness, en plus de la map Fitbeat dans un des packs de base du jeu, il y a ce pack qui n'est pas mal, assez cardio pour qui ne fait pas beaucoup de sport à côté.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Merci pour les packs, je testerais ça à l'occase. J'ai tendance à me faire certains morceaux dont j'aime bien les patterns en fin de session, mais au bout d'un moment ça lasse et j'ai tendance à optimiser. Il n'y a plus autant de patate dans les coups de sabre.
Bon par contre ce n'est plus vraiment la saison pour ces conneries…  :Sweat:

----------


## nodulle

> Pour le fitness, en plus de la map Fitbeat dans un des packs de base du jeu, il y a ce pack qui n'est pas mal, assez cardio pour qui ne fait pas beaucoup de sport à côté.


Oui c'est un deux que j'ai trouvé l'autre étant Six Pack Map Pack  ::): . Je ne suis pas allé fouiller plus loin dans la liste, on verra une fois que je me serais lassé.




> Bon par contre ce n'est plus vraiment la saison pour ces conneries…


Justement, une bonne suée pour pouvoir rentrer dans son maillot l'été et craner sur la plage avec un corps sculpté sous Beat Saber.  ::trollface::   ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Justement, une bonne suée pour pouvoir rentrer dans son maillot l'été et craner sur la plage avec un corps sculpté sous Beat Saber.


Faut faire gaffe au matos par contre. Des que je transpire vraiment j'arrête de jouer, c'est aussi pour ça que je le lance toujours en fin de séance.

----------


## Maalak

> Oui c'est un deux que j'ai trouvé l'autre étant Six Pack Map Pack .


Ah tiens, je ne l'avais pas remarqué celui-là.
Bon, ben on va ajouter ça pour lorsque je me remettrai au jeu alors.  ::):

----------


## Maalak

> Merci pour les packs, je testerais ça à l'occase. J'ai tendance à me faire certains morceaux dont j'aime bien les patterns en fin de session, mais au bout d'un moment ça lasse et j'ai tendance à optimiser. Il n'y a plus autant de patate dans les coups de sabre.
> Bon par contre ce n'est plus vraiment la saison pour ces conneries…


Histoire de compléter la liste, un nouveau pack Fitness vient de sortir.
Je ne l'ai pas testé en revanche, mais n'hésitez pas à dire s'il est bien si vous le faites.  ::P:

----------


## Maalak

Bordel, je vois compatibilité des mods avec la version 1.23 de BS, donc je fais la mise à jour, avant de me rappeler que ce n'est pas parce que c'est le cas de la version Steam que c'est aussi le cas de la version Quest.  :Facepalm: 
Et bien sûr, le site pour récupérer une version antérieure du jeu pour que je puisse downgrader à la dernière version 1.21 compatible est down.  ::(: 
Bon, ben pas grave, je vais devoir reporter à plus tard le dernier pack de cartes que je venais de récupérer (en partant du principe que la compatibilité apparaîtra bien un jour, tout de même) et me contenter des pistes de base en attendant. Cela me permettra au moins comme ça d'améliorer mes scores en ligne puisque le modding désactive toute cette partie online, on va se contenter de ça.

----------


## 564.3

Ils ont viré la possibilité des charger des morceaux custom sur Quest ?

Sur la version Steam j'ai remis les mods pour le replay mais ça ne marche plus depuis quelques versions, ou j'ai raté quelque chose.
Sinon j'ai tendance à lancer les morceaux custom sans mods, même si ça vire des effets spéciaux parfois.

----------


## Maalak

Il n'y a jamais eu la possibilité de le faire en natif sur Quest, il faut impérativement passer par un mod. Sauf qu'il n'est pas encore à jour pour la dernière version 1.23.
Au moins, ça arrive à une période de l'année où on ne cherche pas trop à jouer à ce genre de jeu, c'est toujours ça. Mais j'espère tout de même que cela sera mis à jour au moment de mes congés pour que je puisse bien en profiter.

----------


## 564.3

Ah ok j'avais zappé ça, je me rappelle probablement d'un moment où c'était en discussion mais pas fait.

Bon sinon j'ai pas testé les packs non plus. En ce moment je reste dans le confort des favoris de ma biblio connue. Surtout qu'en général je me fais 30min - 1h de Ragnaröck avant, j'ai plus beaucoup de jus même si c'est moins crevant que Beat Saber.
C'est plus motivant parce que je suis toujours en phase de progression sur ce jeu, alors que sur Beat Saber j'essaie plutôt de rester au niveau.
Et là ça va être la pause canicule vu les prévisions météo…

En repassant sur des vieux morceaux officiels que j'aime bien, le jump speed à 12 me semble vraiment trop tassé. J'avais déjà trouvé ça abusé à l'époque sur certains morceaux. Sur les plus récents ils ont tendance à plutôt mettre expert à 15, et aère bien les patterns, c'est plus agréable. On peut le régler comme la jump distance, mais je ne sais plus si c'est officiel ou pas. Fondamentalement ça ne change pas les mouvements ni leur timing.
Dans Ragnaröck il y a aussi une option officielle pour changer la vitesse de défilement, et ça aide beaucoup vu que le timing est le critère le plus important pour le score. Fenêtre d'impact plus courte, plus probable de faire un perfect (ou rater complètement).
Dans Beat Saber ça améliore surtout la lisibilité, et probablement le risque de faire certaines conneries quand les blocs sont trop tassés.

En tous cas à tester quand on repasse sur des vieux morceaux. Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas enregistrer ces réglages au cas par cas.

----------


## Kaede

Le problème, dans BS, c'est que les notes ont un masque de collision (ce qui n'est le cas dans quasiment aucun jeu de rythme).
Le masque n'est pas ajusté même si tu ajustes la vitesse de défilement, donc modifier cette dernière entraîne une modification de la difficulté.

----------


## 564.3

> Le problème, dans BS, c'est que les notes ont un masque de collision (ce qui n'est le cas dans quasiment aucun jeu de rythme).
> Le masque n'est pas ajusté même si tu ajustes la vitesse de défilement, donc modifier cette dernière entraîne une modification de la difficulté.


Ça me semble normal non ? Là c'est une hitbox dans l'espace (3D) alors qu'en général c'est une pression de bouton sur une timeline, avec plus ou moins de milisecondes de marge (hitbox 1D).
C'est aussi ce qui permet d'éviter de faire des conneries parce que c'est trop tassé avec avec un jump speed 12, il y a plus d'espace entre les hitbox. Après comme dans Ragnaröck, faut le faire quand on maitrise suffisamment, pour améliorer sa fiabilité et/ou scores. Sinon on augmente la difficulté inutilement.

----------


## Maalak

Ah, c'est cool, je viens de voir que la mise à jour 1.24 du mod pour les cartes personnalisées de la version Oculus du jeu vient de sortir.
En prime, il inclut d'office certains mods pour des effets supplémentaires ainsi qu'un pour permettre du jeu en multijoueurs. Il ne manque plus que le support d'un système de scoring online maintenant et on aura à peu près tout.  ::): 
Bon, en revanche, avec tout ça, j'ai peur que la prochaine mise à jour du mod ne prenne beaucoup de temps lorsque le jeu passera en 1.25 mais 'espère me tromper.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

La 1.24 est sortie le 14 juillet, ça date pas mal ouais.
En passant, j'ai vérifié et le changement de jump speed était bien du à un mod. De base il y a le changement de la distance et l'animation de spawn.

----------


## 564.3

Sur Steam la 1.25 est sortie hier avant de revenir en arrière dans la foulée. Visiblement quelqu'un a raté une date ou cliqué trop tôt. Il reste la trace là https://steamdb.info/app/620980/patchnotes/
Aujourd'hui j'ai quand même une update, peut-être parce que c'est un nouveau package même si ça ne change rien.

Sur Reddit, d'après ceux qui ont réussi à le downloader, ce serait pour "Tortoise Music Pack - Lizzo".
Connaissais pas, c'est de la pop teintée de RnB et autre https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXV...H1oOfUGvaLyjGg

----------


## 564.3

Ça y est l'update 1.25 est sortie avec le pack Lizzo.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/620...85013538143172

----------


## 564.3

Update 1.26 avec le pack The Weeknd. J'ai déjà entendu un titre mais je ne connais vraiment sinon, de la pop / R&B visiblement.
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...18646334948891

Le boulot sur le trailer est plutôt cool je trouve.




Dans le genre rythme je joue surtout à Ragnarock ces derniers temps, mais ça me remotive à faire une passe sur Beat Saber. Bon je sais pas si je vais prendre le pack quand même.

----------


## 564.3

Ah ça traine pas, ils ont sorti un pack rock. Je vais peut-être me laisser tenter en espérant que ça ne soit pas trop la foire au spam.
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...68753553708496

Steppenwolf - Born To Be WildSurvivor - Eye of the TigerLynyrd Skynyrd - Free BirdKISS - I Was Made For Lovin' YouThe White Stripes - Seven Nation ArmyNirvana - Smells Like Teen SpiritGuns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' MineFoo Fighters - The Pretender

----------


## Laya

> Ah ça traine pas, ils ont sorti un pack rock. Je vais peut-être me laisser tenter en espérant que ça ne soit pas trop la foire au spam.
> https://store.steampowered.com/news/...68753553708496
> 
> Steppenwolf - Born To Be WildSurvivor - Eye of the TigerLynyrd Skynyrd - Free BirdKISS - I Was Made For Lovin' YouThe White Stripes - Seven Nation ArmyNirvana - Smells Like Teen SpiritGuns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' MineFoo Fighters - The Pretender 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W7K92KPvOY


J'ai bien aimé, c'est un des rares pack que j'ai pris.
Après chez moi la musique est limite plus importante que le niveau pour prendre du plaisir (enfin il ne faut pas que ça soit complètement pourri non plus mais les musiques officielles sont très honnêtes).

Par contre définitivement je n'arrive pas à récupérer le niveau expert +. Autant la plupart des expert je les passe du premier coup (encore que ça dépend de certaines musiques), autant l'expert + il me faut beaucoup d'essais pour y arriver, quand j'y arrive  :^_^: .
Il y a des passages vraiment pas évident, et ce pack en plus à quelques musiques assez longue histoire de vérifier si tu tiens la concentration sur plus de 3 minutes  ::P: .

----------


## Maalak

> Autant la plupart des expert je les passe du premier coup (encore que ça dépend de certaines musiques)


Genre les Camilla ?  ::trollface:: 

Bon, c'est pas vraiment de la musique, en même temps.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

C'est Camellia, comme la plante.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais ce pack est pas mal, même si c'est plus de la pop que ce que j'espérais. À force de jouer à Ragnarock je m'attends à avoir des trucs plus pêchus.
Celui que j'ai trouvé un peu lourdingue c'est "Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird", vachement long, début lent, puis vers la fin ça s'énerve et ça spam.
Si on faibli du coup de poignet (alors qu'il n'y en a pas besoin avant) et/ou qu'on perd le rythme c'est le game over. Et faut se retaper le début où on entend à peine la musique.

----------


## Laya

> Genre les Camilla ? 
> 
> Bon, c'est pas vraiment de la musique, en même temps.


Exactement  :^_^:  .
D'un point de vu général celle qui demande de garder un rythme très soutenu longtemps et constant, je passe rarement ces passages, ça vaut dans certaine Linkin park aussi de mémoire. Soit je ne bats pas à la bonne vitesse, soit je ne garde pas le rythme je suppose.




> Ouais ce pack est pas mal, même si c'est plus de la pop que ce que j'espérais. À force de jouer à Ragnarock je m'attends à avoir des trucs plus pêchus.
> Celui que j'ai trouvé un peu lourdingue c'est "Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird", vachement long, début lent, puis vers la fin ça s'énerve et ça spam.
> Si on faibli du coup de poignet (alors qu'il n'y en a pas besoin avant) et/ou qu'on perd le rythme c'est le game over. Et faut se retaper le début où on entend à peine la musique.


D'ailleurs j'ai pris Ragnarock pendant les soldes steam après t'avoir lu. Les musiques sont un peu plus rock métal ça me plait bien. Par contre ça va me faire travailler mon rythme  :Sweat: .
Pour l'instant les top en jeu de rythme VR je dirais que c'est beat saber, Synth Riders, Audio trip et peut être Ragnarock (on verra sur le long terme).
Sinon dans un style différent je mettrais aussi Pistol Whip que je trouve excellent et box vr  dans le style + sport.

----------


## ExPanda

En ce moment j'ai tendance à préférer Ragnarock à Beat Saber. Mais pour moi les deux sont ultra efficaces comme jeux de rythme, avec de bonnes sensations.  ::): 
Niveau BO d'origine je préfère Ragnarock aussi, et ses packs me parlent plus que ceux de Beat Saber. Enfin je dis ça mais ça fait un moment que j'ai pas lancé de niveau officiel que ce soit pour l'un ou l'autre.  ::ninja:: 
( https://ragnacustoms.com/ pour Ragnarock, si jamais)


BoxVR est très bien pour faire de l'exercice ouais, mais bien moins fun niveau jeu, et je suis pas fan des musiques trop génériques et "fitness". Dommage qu'il n'ait pas de vrai éditeur et juste un truc automatique, qui déjà est buggé quand on joue en FR, mais surtout ne suit pas forcément bien la musique. En truc d'exercice du même genre il y a PowerBeatsVR aussi, même si je trouve que ses réglages de difficulté sont bizarres (suivant les chansons on passe de s'endormir à taper un truc toutes les dix secondes, à un truc épileptique avec des enchainements squat-haut-gauche-squat-droite impossible à réaliser pour un humain.  :Sweat:

----------


## Laya

> En ce moment j'ai tendance à préférer Ragnarock à Beat Saber. Mais pour moi les deux sont ultra efficaces comme jeux de rythme, avec de bonnes sensations. 
> Niveau BO d'origine je préfère Ragnarock aussi, et ses packs me parlent plus que ceux de Beat Saber. Enfin je dis ça mais ça fait un moment que j'ai pas lancé de niveau officiel que ce soit pour l'un ou l'autre. 
> ( https://ragnacustoms.com/ pour Ragnarock, si jamais)
> 
> 
> BoxVR est très bien pour faire de l'exercice ouais, mais bien moins fun niveau jeu, et je suis pas fan des musiques trop génériques et "fitness". Dommage qu'il n'ait pas de vrai éditeur et juste un truc automatique, qui déjà est buggé quand on joue en FR, mais surtout ne suit pas forcément bien la musique. En truc d'exercice du même genre il y a PowerBeatsVR aussi, même si je trouve que ses réglages de difficulté sont bizarres (suivant les chansons on passe de s'endormir à taper un truc toutes les dix secondes, à un truc épileptique avec des enchainements squat-haut-gauche-squat-droite impossible à réaliser pour un humain.


Totalement d'accord, même si j'accroche clairement encore moins à PowerBeatsVR. (Le gros point que je donne à BOX VR c'est de pouvoir faire pas mal de squat et donc les jambes contrairement à la majorité des autres jeux d'un point de vue sport)
Il y a aussi X fitness une sorte de pot pourri de beat saber, box VR et Audioshield. Il est moins bon à chaque fois que chacun séparément mais du coup ça varie pas mal.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah tiens je connaissais pas Xfitness. Effectivement ça ressemble beaucoup à BoxVR.
Concernant les squats sur ce dernier, parfois c'est trop pour moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

Ce qui m'agace dans ces trucs fitness, ce n'est pas tant le fait que ça colle plus ou moins bien aux musiques que le fait que ces jeux aillent vers un modèle à abonnement. Il est bien plus utile de payer un abonnement en salle ou de s'acheter du matériel si on n'en a pas à côté que se taper des séances sportives avec un casque sur le râble.

----------


## Laya

> Ce qui m'agace dans ces trucs fitness, ce n'est pas tant le fait que ça colle plus ou moins bien aux musiques que le fait que ces jeux aillent vers un modèle à abonnement. Il est bien plus utile de payer un abonnement en salle ou de s'acheter du matériel si on n'en a pas à côté que se taper des séances sportives avec un casque sur le râble.


Certes mais ce n'est pas le même prix (ceci dit , je te rejoins totalement, ça reste trop chère pour que je m'y intéresse).
Un salle low cost tu en as rarement pour moins de 30 euros, là tu auras entre 10 et 20 euro mois en gros.

Je rajouterais que le covid n'aide pas trop les salles de sport. (quelle meilleure idée que d'aller dans un cours collectif ultra cardio dans une salle fermé en pic de pandémie par exemple  :Emo: )




> Ah tiens je connaissais pas Xfitness. Effectivement ça ressemble beaucoup à BoxVR.
> Concernant les squats sur ce dernier, parfois c'est trop pour moi.


Je te conseil Victorious de Jodie  ::trollface::

----------


## ExPanda

> Ce qui m'agace dans ces trucs fitness, ce n'est pas tant le fait que ça colle plus ou moins bien aux musiques que le fait que ces jeux aillent vers un modèle à abonnement. Il est bien plus utile de payer un abonnement en salle ou de s'acheter du matériel si on n'en a pas à côté que se taper des séances sportives avec un casque sur le râble.


C'est quelles applis de fitness qui passent à abonnement ? Dans celles citées au-dessus je vois des packs pour BoxVR mais qui ne sont "que des DLC".

Perso faire de l'exercice ça m'emmerde, alors un truc qui me fait bouger un peu tout en restant un minimum ludique et pratique (je lance quand je veux et pour la durée que je veux), ça me va mieux qu'un abonnement dans une salle où je n'ai pas envie d'aller ou du matériel dont je ne saurais pas me servir, pour faire des exercices qui m'ennuient.  ::ninja:: 





> Je te conseil Victorious de Jodie


J'ai déjà fait tous les cours, celui-là c'est mort pour que je le relance !  ::P:

----------

